# La gatta/o morta/o e la simpatica /o canaglia



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?



azz domanda difficile. 
Credo che siano molto diverse e inquadrabili da subito se viste di persona ma non riesco a dirti le differenze. 
ci provo: Io sono una simpatica e scherzosa (modesta ) ma appena percepisco che dall'altra parte possa esserci un fraintendimento chiarisco. La gatta morta, no. Gioca a sedurre e molla sul più bello per poi ricominciare.


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me la prima spara nel mucchio e dove coglie coglie, nel senso che cerca una gratificazione tutta sua e  prescinde del valore che da alla persona "sedotta"  che non è che un istrumento del suo narcisismo. La seconda prova piacere genuino a rapportarsi alle persone


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2014)

Thread del secolo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Thread del secolo.


sei in ritardo...stavo contando quanto ci mettessi ad arrivare.
trovato traffico?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei in ritardo...stavo contando quanto ci mettessi ad arrivare.
> trovato traffico?


Il solito del venerdì sera.


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


La leggerezza nell'affrontare la vita e gli altri è la base comune a entrambi i casi. 
In un gattomorto/gattamorta questa leggerezza degenera in vanità e autocompiacimento, ed ogni nuovo ammiratore/ammiratrice dà linfa a questo modo di essere.
La leggerezza della persona simpatica non ha altro fine se non quello di costruire rapporti di vera stima e amicizia, in tutta trasparenza e in un clima piacevole e genuino.

ari


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> La leggerezza nell'affrontare la vita e gli altri è la base comune a entrambi i casi.
> In un gattomorto/gattamorta questa leggerezza degenera in vanità e autocompiacimento, ed ogni nuovo ammiratore/ammiratrice dà linfa a questo modo di essere.
> La leggerezza della persona simpatica non ha altro fine se non quello di costruire rapporti di vera stima e amicizia, in tutta trasparenza e in un clima piacevole e genuino.
> 
> ari


mmmm

non so mica se la gatta morta è sempre "leggera" e se in qualche caso non nasconda un po' di tristezza.
qualcuna ,dico, non tutte che mi arriva president fra capo e collo a dire che chi non troieggia è sospetta.


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> La leggerezza nell'affrontare la vita e gli altri è la base comune a entrambi i casi.
> In un gattomorto/gattamorta questa leggerezza degenera in vanità e autocompiacimento, ed ogni nuovo ammiratore/ammiratrice dà linfa a questo modo di essere.
> La leggerezza della persona simpatica non ha altro fine se non quello di costruire rapporti di vera stima e amicizia, in tutta trasparenza e in un clima piacevole e genuino.
> 
> ari


quoto


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

tu quale delle due sei?





biri ha detto:


> quoto


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> La leggerezza nell'affrontare la vita e gli altri è la base comune a entrambi i casi.
> In un gattomorto/gattamorta questa leggerezza degenera in vanità e autocompiacimento, ed ogni nuovo ammiratore/ammiratrice dà linfa a questo modo di essere.
> La leggerezza della persona simpatica non ha altro fine se non quello di costruire rapporti di vera stima e amicizia, in tutta trasparenza e in un clima piacevole e genuino.
> 
> ari





Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> non so mica se la gatta morta è sempre "leggera" e se in qualche caso non nasconda un po' di tristezza.
> qualcuna ,dico, non tutte che mi arriva president fra capo e collo a dire che chi non troieggia è sospetta.


Credo che per "leggerezza" si intenda "superficialità" che può celare uan sorta di paura di guardarsi da sola e quindi ci si specchia nelle reazioni degli altri...
Mi sono capita da sola, credo...

Cmq, sono d'accordo con ari...


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu quale delle due sei?


io non sono una gatta morta, mi diverte giocare
con le persone che so che posso, mi diverte anche provocare
ma sono diffidente e malfidata, finchè non ho confidenza
tengo tutti a distanza


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

ha ragione catherine, cioèspider....ti devi rifotografare i piedi 


lolapal ha detto:


> Credo che per "leggerezza" si intenda "superficialità" che può celare uan sorta di paura di guardarsi da sola e quindi ci si specchia nelle reazioni degli altri...
> Mi sono capita da sola, credo...
> 
> Cmq, sono d'accordo con ari...


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

come i gatti


biri ha detto:


> io non sono una gatta morta, mi diverte giocare
> con le persone che so che posso, mi diverte anche provocare
> *ma sono diffidente e malfidata*, finchè non ho confidenza
> tengo tutti a distanza


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come i gatti


sì, mi ci rivedo nei gatti, specie in quelli scorbutici che stanno a distanza
odio anche essere toccata


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha ragione catherine, cioèspider....ti devi rifotografare i piedi


Perché sono d'accordo con ari?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perché sono d'accordo con ari?


ma no


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no


ah ok... allora perché la foto fa proprio schifo! :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Perché "odiosa figura"? E perché sarebbe un "limitarsi" essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Boh? però non amo le gatte morte


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché "odiosa figura"? E perché sarebbe un "limitarsi" essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


perché sì.
ora che abbiamo evaso la pratica esprimiti


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Boh? però non amo le gatte morte


Riconosci la gatta morta solo quando è maldestra, cioè più morta che gatta. La vera gatta morta è decisamente viva e nessuno può sospettare di lei. L'arte della vera gatta morta consiste nella dissimulazione, cioè nel fingere di non essere e non nella simulazione, che è il fingere di essere.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2014)

@Minnie, di' la verità, tu somigli a Inès, almeno nello scheletro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Minnie, di' la verità, tu somigli a Inès, almeno nello scheletro.


potremmo scambiarci le lastre


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> potremmo scambiarci le lastre


Adoro l'omero rilevato, le costole a stegosauro, le dita attorno a cui un anello carico di brillanti non cessa di scivolare di almeno due millimetri al solo gesto di allacciarsi il bottone della giacca, le gambe che quando si accavallano possono dar vita a formazioni arboree che rassomigliano al tronco intrecciato di un glicine centenario...


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Dalla quantità di contatti fisici. La gatta morta invade continuamente il tuo spazio di sicurezza, la persona simpatica e scherzosa lo rispetta.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Riconosci la gatta morta solo quando è maldestra, cioè più morta che gatta. La vera gatta morta è decisamente viva e nessuno può sospettare di lei. *L'arte della vera gatta morta consiste nella dissimulazione, cioè nel fingere di non essere e non nella simulazione, che è il fingere di essere*.


per questo non mi piace


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dalla quantità di contatti fisici. La gatta morta invade continuamente il tuo spazio di sicurezza, la persona simpatica e scherzosa lo rispetta.



Allora non sono una gatta morta
Io non tocco nessuno


----------



## Stark72 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dalla quantità di contatti fisici. La gatta morta invade continuamente il tuo spazio di sicurezza, la persona simpatica e scherzosa lo rispetta.


uuuhmmmmm....dici?
le donne simpatiche che ho conosciuto sfruttavano ogni piccola occasione per piccoli contatti fisici
ma secondo me sono proprio difficili le classificazioni, e meno male!!!
Sai che palle altrimenti.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Allora non sono una gatta morta
> Io non tocco nessuno


Però se non sei strafiga e tanti te la chiedono, qualche segnale lo mandi


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> La leggerezza nell'affrontare la vita e gli altri è la base comune a entrambi i casi.
> In un gattomorto/gattamorta questa leggerezza degenera in vanità e autocompiacimento, ed ogni nuovo ammiratore/ammiratrice dà linfa a questo modo di essere.
> La leggerezza della persona simpatica non ha altro fine se non quello di costruire rapporti di vera stima e amicizia, in tutta trasparenza e in un clima piacevole e genuino.
> 
> ari


:up:
mi hai letta nel pensiero!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Per me dall'intelligenza e anche dall'onestà.
Nel senso che si può anche solo gattamorteggiare :carneval:  se si chiarisce che è questo che si sta facendo.


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

in ufficio da me c'è una gattamorta DOC!!!
Andrebbe studiata e mostrata all'intera umanità quando è in azione. Uno spettacolo.


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


la stessa sottile differenza tra l'essere consapevole e non esserlo,
 in fondo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la stessa sottile differenza tra l'essere consapevole e non esserlo,
> in fondo.


hai fatto bene a buttarti in piscina che se passava libertà schiattava ...hai le gambe di bolle e il 45 di piedi .
anvedi spider


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Però se non sei strafiga e tanti te la chiedono, qualche segnale lo mandi



Se lo mando non me ne rendo conto


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Se lo mando non me ne rendo conto


Usare una foto reale come avatar (preferivo la precedente), e aprire un thread in cui scrivi che tanti te la chiedono e tu rispondi di no ma ti domandi se fai bene o meno, è già un piccolo segnale.


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Usare una foto reale come avatar (preferivo la precedente), e aprire un thread in cui scrivi che tanti te la chiedono e tu rispondi di no ma ti domandi se fai bene o meno, è già un piccolo segnale.




Certo, il segnale che io nn ho niente da nascondere e mi posso permettere di mettere la mia faccia

Quindi é già un "no" in partenza



P.S. La mia foto deve piacere a me non a te


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dalla quantità di contatti fisici. La gatta morta invade continuamente il tuo spazio di sicurezza, la persona simpatica e scherzosa lo rispetta.


Bella  questa definizione


----------



## Principessa (17 Ottobre 2014)

La gattamorta è artificiosa e costruita in ogni dettaglio.

La simpatica canaglia è naturale e spontanea.


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Certo, il segnale che io nn ho niente da nascondere e mi posso permettere di mettere la mia faccia
> 
> Quindi é già un "no" in partenza
> 
> ...


Ma è un "no" ad una domanda che non ti interessa, oppure è un "no" ad una domanda che apprezzi. Alcune dicono di no ma si sentono gratificate dalla domanda, altre invece non sono minimamente interessate alla domanda.

La foto deve piacere a te ma io preferivo quella di prima.


----------



## birba (17 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma è un "no" ad una domanda che non ti interessa, oppure è un "no" ad una domanda che apprezzi. Alcune dicono di no ma si sentono gratificate dalla domanda, altre invece non sono minimamente interessate alla domanda.
> 
> La foto deve piacere a te ma io preferivo quella di prima.



É un no ad una domanda che mi lusinga ma che nn mi interessa

La prossima foto prima te la faccio vedere per l'approvazione


----------



## Traccia (17 Ottobre 2014)

in ufficio da me c'è una gatta morta DOC
il collega mio di stanza mi prende in giro dicendo che dovrei andare a ripetizioni da lei:
- come prometterla con uno sguardo, 
- come ottenere consensi con il tono della voce, 
- come fare la lap dance con la porta,
- come parlare di frivolezze facendole passare x scoperte Einstein (in realtà parla di stronzate è vero, ma è una donna molto intelligente!)

 si struscia tutti i maschi nei paraggi...loro, manco a dirlo, bava alla bocca, lei sempre con stile...anche gli uomini più intelligenti, che stimo, dinanzi a lei diventano cerebrolesi
..
.entra nelle stanze/riunioni e saluta solo gli uomini con ammiccamenti e movenze del corpo languide...
la trovi alle macchinette del caffe, in giro x i corridoi, sempre con maschi...sia bello che brutto, sia di potere che basso livello, non importa, non è razzista, limportante che sia M sulla carta didentita e lei ammicca...
È una grande!! Sec me non si rende conto del potere che ha sui maschietti (x fortuna non tutti!).
la fa odorare a tutti e non la da a nessuno, è meravigliosa, candida, ingenua,
si indigna persino quando gliela chiedono,
sposata ad un mega dirigente capo moooolto più vecchio di lei, chiaramente x amore
..
non è bella, anzi, direi pure un cessetto, ma si concia da paura...impeccabile, molto curata nei minimi dettagli:taglierino sexy, tacco alto, capello piastrato curato, trucco anzi stucco! perfetto (come fai ad avere un rossetto intatto anche alle otto di sera? Sono doti queste), spesso ma non sempre decolte in vista...ma le ha piccole quindi non sono le tette il punto forte. È proprio il fare...

X me questa è la gatta morta.

Lei x me è un mito. 

Però io preferisco l'altra tipologia, nella quale mi riconosco di più. Un mio ex mi chiamava gatta viva...ma qsto è un altro ricordo...


----------



## Zod (17 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> É un no ad una domanda che mi lusinga ma che nn mi interessa
> 
> La prossima foto prima te la faccio vedere per l'approvazione


C'è una grande differenza tra colei che si veste per poter dire "no", e colei che si veste disinteressandosi alla eventuale domanda. A te non interessa l'oggetto della domanda, ma la domanda stessa. È pieno di donne che si vestono da strafiga per il gusto di dire "no".

Speriamo che alla prossima foto avrai ancora meno da nascondere allora


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La gattamorta è artificiosa e costruita in ogni dettaglio.
> 
> La simpatica canaglia è naturale e spontanea.


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> in ufficio da me c'è una gatta morta DOC
> il collega mio di stanza mi prende in giro dicendo che dovrei andare a ripetizioni da lei:
> - come prometterla con uno sguardo,
> - come ottenere consensi con il tono della voce,
> ...


non stride un po' con il concetto di gatta morta? Secondo me le vere gatte morte sono consapevolissime di ciò che suscitano e in modo elegante fanno uso del potere seduttivo che hanno, tutto fuorché ingenue


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> C'è una grande differenza tra colei che si veste per poter dire "no", e colei che si veste disinteressandosi alla eventuale domanda. A te non interessa l'oggetto della domanda, ma la domanda stessa. È pieno di donne che si vestono da strafiga per il gusto di dire "no".
> 
> Speriamo che alla prossima foto avrai ancora meno da nascondere allora


mi sento una persona abbastanza vanitosa e mi piace piacere
ma prima di tutto devo piacere a me stessa
non ho realmente interesse di piacere agli altri
mi piace essere curata e a posto
ma non sono quella che ama stare al centro dell'attenzione

le foto osè io non le faccio


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2014)

labiri nemmeno una gatta che non si sente tanto bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non stride un po' con il concetto di gatta morta? Secondo me le vere gatte morte sono consapevolissime di ciò che suscitano e in modo elegante fanno uso del potere seduttivo che hanno, tutto fuorché ingenue



Quoto tutto a parte il modo elegante.
Eleganza e gatta morta sono due rette sghembe.


----------



## Trinità (18 Ottobre 2014)

La gatta alla fine ci lascia sempre lo zampino!


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> non so mica se la gatta morta è sempre "leggera" e se in qualche caso non nasconda un po' di tristezza.
> qualcuna ,dico, non tutte che mi arriva president fra capo e collo a dire che chi non troieggia è sospetta.


Tristezza, paura del futuro, senso di rivalsa (vedi Michèle ne "Il nostro cuore" di Maupassant). Le molle del gattamortismo sono tante, ed è con leggerezza che si crea un clima piacevole di intesa ma anche di malintesi sentimentali, mentre si calpesta il cuore di chi cerca di avvicinarsi a te con fiducia.

ari


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> non so mica se la gatta morta è sempre "leggera" e se in qualche caso non nasconda un po' di tristezza.
> qualcuna ,dico, non tutte che mi arriva president fra capo e collo a dire che *chi non troieggia è sospetta*.


Ah, un inciso sulla firma di President... sempre meglio chiedere a lui, ma credo che lui volesse dire che anche l'eccesso di "pesantezza" non è molto piacevole.
La seriosità, il perbenismo... eccetera.

ari


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Sinceramente non ho mai conosciuto però nessuna che io abbia definita "gatta morta".
Può essere che non abbia mai incontrate o è possibile che non mi sia mai sognata di definire negativamente una che "non ci sta" o una che suscitava interesse maschile.
Può pure essere che lo fossi e lo sia io. In effetti ci sono stata sempre piuttosto poco.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Ho il dubbio che questa discussione sia stata aperta per Biri. Se così fosse non mi piacerebbe.
Sinceramente la foto reale come avatar mi ha lievemente infastidita. Non so bene perché. Mentre ho difeso Luna per quella del bambino, al punto di metterne una mia.
L'ho scelta irriconoscibile, naturalmente, perché penso che così debba funzionare un forum di questo tipo.
Però ognuno ha diritto di fare come le pare.
Credo che si abbia anche il diritto di correre il rischio di essere broccolata, criticata o sbertucciata.
Ma mi piacerebbe che questo avvenisse apertamente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tristezza, paura del futuro, senso di rivalsa (vedi Michèle ne "Il nostro cuore" di Maupassant). Le molle del gattamortismo sono tante, ed è con leggerezza che si crea un clima piacevole di intesa ma anche di malintesi sentimentali, mentre si calpesta il cuore di chi cerca di avvicinarsi a te con fiducia.
> 
> ari


Si chiama cuore?
Nei nostri tempi il civettare senza starci calpesta in cuore di qualcuno?!
Mah


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama cuore?
> Nei nostri tempi il civettare senza starci calpesta in cuore di qualcuno?!
> Mah


Non ho paura a usare questa parola. So di cosa parlo.

ari


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non ho paura a usare questa parola. So di cosa parlo.
> 
> ari


Che risposta (melo) drammatica!
Finché una relazione non ha inizio, il civettare (uomo o donna) non può illudere nessun adulto.
Può solo dare gratificazioni.
Per me.
Se invece la relazione ha inizio e si manifesta un interesse che non c'è si sta parlando di altro che non rientra nelle definizioni del titolo.


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ho mai conosciuto però nessuna che io abbia definita "gatta morta".
> Può essere che non abbia mai incontrate o è possibile che non mi sia mai sognata di definire negativamente una che "non ci sta" o una che suscitava interesse maschile.
> Può pure essere che lo fossi e lo sia io. In effetti ci sono stata sempre piuttosto poco.


E niente, io vorrei dire che il gattamortismo pesante e sconsiderato esiste, ci sono diverse gradazioni e ci sono anche quelle più becere... il gatta_mostrismo_ è tra noi :carneval: :scared:


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che risposta (melo) drammatica!
> Finché una relazione non ha inizio, il civettare (uomo o donna) non può illudere nessun adulto.
> Può solo dare gratificazioni.
> Per me.
> Se invece la relazione ha inizio e si manifesta un interesse che non c'è si sta parlando di altro che non rientra nelle definizioni del titolo.


Ma sarò anche melodrammatica, con e senza parentesi, però dimmi tu dov'è la gratificazione nel ricevere avances da una persona, apprezzamenti, condivisione di momenti significativi, e poi scoprire che la stessa persona, dietro le spalle, magari mostra disprezzo, e in tua assenza ti dipinge come una persona poco stimabile...
esistono anche queste persone...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma sarò anche melodrammatica, con e senza parentesi, però dimmi tu dov'è la gratificazione nel ricevere avances da una persona, apprezzamenti, condivisione di momenti significativi, e poi scoprire che la stessa persona, dietro le spalle, magari mostra disprezzo, e in tua assenza ti dipinge come una persona poco stimabile...
> esistono anche queste persone...


Non capisco come possa toccare il cuore.
Questa persona poi è uno stronzo non una gattamorta.


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco come possa toccare il cuore.
> Questa persona poi è uno stronzo non una gattamorta.


Quello o quella che tu chiami stronzo/stronza (e che altri possono chiamare gattamorta/o) può aver condiviso momenti difficili con te e averli superati insieme, mostrato sintonia e condivisione dei tuoi valori, dato segnali importanti tanto da lasciarti toccata/toccato.
Persone così - donne e uomini - esistono.

ari


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

PS. Comunque anche la definizione stronza o stronzo è più che appropriata  :up:
(almeno nei casi più beceri)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello o quella che tu chiami stronzo/stronza (e che altri possono chiamare gattamorta/o) può aver condiviso momenti difficili con te e averli superati insieme, mostrato sintonia e condivisione dei tuoi valori, dato segnali importanti tanto da lasciarti toccata/toccato.
> Persone così - donne e uomini - esistono.
> 
> ari


Penso che gattamorta non c'entri nulla.


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che gattamorta non c'entri nulla.


Quindi l'essere gattamorta - per te - è il civettare/fare il galante con altri/altre... essere piacevole con gli altri in modo semplicemente più sensuale e meno cameratesco?
E in fondo non è giusto chiamare gattamorte queste persone, perché il termine ha in sé un'accezione negativa?

ari


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quindi l'essere gattamorta - per te - è il civettare/fare il galante con altri/altre... essere piacevole con gli altri in modo semplicemente più sensuale e meno cameratesco?
> E in fondo non è giusto chiamare gattamorte queste persone, perché il termine ha in sé un'accezione negativa?
> 
> ari


Ho anche scritto che io non ho mai usato quel termine.
Leggendo qui ho visto che senso gli viene dato.
E il senso è di una che civetta ma non ci sta. Mi pare brutto che un termine coniato per denigrare le donne che non ci stanno fosse preso come definizione accettata dalle donne. Non credo che non starci sia mai una colpa.
A me non pare una cosa grave. Tu hai detto che fa male al cuore. A me è sembrato che un giochetto non possa fare male al cuore ma solo all'orgoglio di chi pensava di aver conquistato.
Poi mi parli di comportamenti più che gravi o da stronzo da psicotico e non vedo cosa abbiano a che fare con il termine che indica un comportamento un po' vanitoso.


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

però a onor del vero
molto spesso l'etichetta 
di gatta morta, viene 
assegnata da altre donne
e solo per antipatia/invidia/gelosia 
(non comprendo bene la ragione)


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho anche scritto che io non ho mai usato quel termine.
> Leggendo qui ho visto che senso gli viene dato.
> E il senso è di una che civetta ma non ci sta. Mi pare brutto che un termine coniato per denigrare le donne che non ci stanno fosse preso come definizione accettata dalle donne. Non credo che non starci sia mai una colpa.
> A me non pare una cosa grave. Tu hai detto che fa male al cuore. A me è sembrato che un giochetto non possa fare male al cuore ma solo all'orgoglio di chi pensava di aver conquistato.
> Poi mi parli di comportamenti più che gravi o da stronzo da psicotico e non vedo cosa abbiano a che fare con il termine che indica un comportamento un po' vanitoso.


Mah, punti di vista, giochetto per chi lo vive come tale.
Poi il gattamortismo per me è anche declinabile al maschile... con tante diverse gradazioni, dalla modalità "flirtante innocua", fino alla modalità _extreme:_ "stronzo/a psicotico/a"...


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho anche scritto che io non ho mai usato quel termine.
> Leggendo qui ho visto che senso gli viene dato.
> E il senso è di una che civetta ma non ci sta. *Mi pare brutto che un termine coniato per denigrare le donne* che non ci stanno fosse preso come definizione accettata dalle donne. Non credo che non starci sia mai una colpa.
> A me non pare una cosa grave. Tu hai detto che fa male al cuore. A me è sembrato che un giochetto non possa fare male al cuore ma solo all'orgoglio di chi pensava di aver conquistato.
> Poi mi parli di comportamenti più che gravi o da stronzo da psicotico e non vedo cosa abbiano a che fare con il termine che indica un comportamento un po' vanitoso.


il titolo parla di uomini e donne (vocali finali interscambiabili)che non perdono occasione di mettere in atto meccanismi di seduzione nei gesti e nei modi che consapevolmente sanno che possono essere equivocati e nonostante ciò portano avanti il gioco.non è prerogativa solo delle donne.
forse per gli uomini si usa "piacione"


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ho il dubbio che questa discussione sia stata aperta per Biri. S*e così fosse non mi piacerebbe.
> Sinceramente la foto reale come avatar mi ha lievemente infastidita. Non so bene perché. Mentre ho difeso Luna per quella del bambino, al punto di metterne una mia.
> L'ho scelta irriconoscibile, naturalmente, perché penso che così debba funzionare un forum di questo tipo.
> Però ognuno ha diritto di fare come le pare.
> ...


no.
dal suo tred sì


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, un inciso sulla firma di President... sempre meglio chiedere a lui, ma credo che lui volesse dire che anche l'eccesso di "pesantezza" non è molto piacevole.
> La seriosità, il perbenismo... eccetera.
> 
> ari


tra eccedere per pesantezza e troieggiare c'è il mare (e fa pure rima)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il titolo parla di uomini e donne (vocali finali interscambiabili)che non perdono occasione di mettere in atto meccanismi di seduzione nei gesti e nei modi che consapevolmente sanno che possono essere equivocati e nonostante ciò portano avanti il gioco.non è prerogativa solo delle donne.
> forse per gli uomini si usa "piacione"


Il termine è stato poi usato solo per donne .
Sinceramente, ribadisco, che non ci vedo tutto il negativo che è stato trovato.
Semmai si potrà considerare la persona un po' vanesia o vanitosa.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=5B44C856706A1404381B5B44C856706A1404381B


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?



secondo me, molto banalmente, dalla presenza o meno di pubblico:singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Non mi è chiara la figura dell'uomo gatto morto, come sarebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara la figura dell'uomo gatto morto, come sarebbe?


Uguale.
Lancia sguardi, fa battute, avvicinamenti casuali ma non ha intenzione di far nulla. Si compiace di aver conferma che "se solo volesse potrebbe".
Ma non vuole.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Lancia sguardi, fa battute, avvicinamenti casuali ma non ha intenzione di far nulla. Si compiace di aver conferma che "se solo volesse potrebbe".
> Ma non vuole.


sembrerebbe un modo d'essere più consono ad un uomo impegnato che si trattiene dal tradire


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sembrerebbe un modo d'essere più consono ad un uomo impegnato che si trattiene dal tradire


Anche, perché no? ma non solo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sembrerebbe un modo d'essere più consono ad un uomo impegnato che si trattiene dal tradire


:up:
Ma anche di chi ha un discreto successo e può scegliere e trova piacere nel sapere di poter scegliere.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche, perché no? ma non solo


non so, non conosco uomini che amino la conquista fine a sé stessa e non consumata, ne conosco che amano smodatamente la conquista consumata e addio.
Un personaggio del genere mi sembra la quinta essenza del narcisismo.
Voglio dire, un single che fa così è fortemente innamorato di sé stesso e probabilmente è meglio perderlo che trovarlo


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma anche di chi ha un discreto successo e può scegliere e trova piacere nel sapere di poter scegliere.


ok giusto, non avevo considerato questa prospettiva


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma anche di chi ha un discreto successo e può scegliere e *trova piacere nel sapere di poter scegliere*.





Stark72 ha detto:


> non so, non conosco uomini che amino la conquista fine a sé stessa e non consumata, ne conosco che amano smodatamente la conquista consumata e addio.
> *Un personaggio del genere mi sembra la quinta essenza del narcisismo.
> Voglio dire, un single che fa così è fortemente innamorato di sé stesso e probabilmente è meglio perderlo che trovarlo*


Come dice Brunetta, il piacere di sapere di poter scegliere... che per alcuni si concretizza nella "toccata e fuga" e per altri nella fuga prima ancora di.


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non mi è chiara la figura dell'uomo gatto morto, come sarebbe?


più viscido di un litro di olio


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tra eccedere per pesantezza e troieggiare c'è il mare (e fa pure rima)


Ops, non ti avevo vista 
Sempre meglio chiederlo a President, ma credo sia una sua boutade, una (voluta) provocazione ...

ari


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> più viscido di un litro di olio


Che immagine :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> più viscido di un litro di olio


amen :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che immagine :carneval:





Stark72 ha detto:


> amen :rotfl:


ma dai, vorreste farmi credere
di non averne mai incontrati?
oppure tutte le sfortune solo a me:nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dai, vorreste farmi credere
> di non averne mai incontrati?
> oppure tutte le sfortune solo a me:nuke:


Perché sfortuna?
Sempre meglio di chi fa lo stesso ma porta avanti il gioco fino a far credere coinvolgimento, giusto per aggiungere una tacca.


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sfortuna?
> *Sempre meglio di chi fa lo stesso ma porta avanti il gioco fino a far credere coinvolgimento, giusto per aggiungere una tacca*.


oppure perchè hanno bisogno
di una stampella della situazione....
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
bocca mia statti zitta!!!

comunque quelli che 
ti si appiccicano addosso
come cozze allo scoglio
atteggiandosi al Rodolfo Valentino
della situazione, proprio non li reggo


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dai, vorreste farmi credere
> di non averne mai incontrati?
> oppure tutte le sfortune solo a me:nuke:


Flavia, tu hai un dono... trovare i titoli, le definizioni e le immagini appropriate :up: per ogni situazione... :singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dai, vorreste farmi credere
> di non averne mai incontrati?
> oppure tutte le sfortune solo a me:nuke:


eh no, con me gli uomini non fanno i gatti morti


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Flavia, tu hai un dono... trovare i titoli, le definizioni e le immagini appropriate :up: per ogni situazione... :singleeye:


tu dici? ma non saprei
grazie per il complimento
è che a volte si incontrano persone
che a saperlo uno cambierebbe
lato di marciapiede per evitarle!


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh no, con me gli uomini non fanno i gatti morti


mai dire mai


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mai dire mai


eh no cacchio!!!!!!! brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> oppure perchè hanno bisogno
> di una stampella della situazione....
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> bocca mia statti zitta!!!
> ...


Soprattutto se non hanno il fascino per farlo.


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh no cacchio!!!!!!! brrrrrrrrr


e dai che sarà mai
sentiti lusingato se capita
e poi dici no grazie, semmai



Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto se non hanno il* fascino *per farlo.


in effetti si credono tutti fascinosissimi
simpaticissimi, e bellissimi
tutti issimi

sono in versione acidissimissima
si nota?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> e dai che sarà mai
> sentiti lusingato se capita
> e poi dici no grazie, semmai


una volta in una discoteca in Sardegna un tizio mi palpò il culo
fu veramente imbarazzante


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> una volta in una discoteca in Sardegna un tizio mi palpò il culo
> fu veramente imbarazzante


è sempre imbarazzante
oltre che irritante:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> e dai che sarà mai
> sentiti lusingato se capita
> e poi dici no grazie, semmai
> 
> ...


Io invece sono superficialissima perché sono molto indulgente verso chi il fascino ce l'ha.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> è sempre imbarazzante
> oltre che irritante:incazzato:


infatti mi sono messo nei panni delle donne che subiscono queste cose


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece sono superficialissima perché sono molto indulgente verso chi il fascino ce l'ha.


allora sei pazientissima


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> infatti mi sono messo nei panni delle donne che subiscono queste cose


l'imbarazzo e l'iiritazione
sta nel fatto che anche se 
fai capire palesemente
il tuo non interesse questi continuano
però per essere giusti dobbiamo dire
che la parola "subire" la userei 
in contesti lavorativi, o laddove
ci possa essere una condizione di ricatto
altrimenti è un solo dover sopportare
(se non si superano i limiti)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora sei pazientissima


:up: con i fascinosissimi e intelligentissimi solo un filino vanitosissimi.:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: con i fascinosissimi e intelligentissimi solo un filino vanitosissimi.:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
un marziano, praticamente
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (18 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> - come fare la lap dance con la porta,


è una cosa da applauso.


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> labiri nemmeno una gatta che non si sente tanto bene?



Ma una gatta sí, ma di quelle antipatiche però


----------



## birba (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho il dubbio che questa discussione sia stata aperta per Biri. Se così fosse non mi piacerebbe.
> Sinceramente la foto reale come avatar mi ha lievemente infastidita. Non so bene perché. Mentre ho difeso Luna per quella del bambino, al punto di metterne una mia.
> L'ho scelta irriconoscibile, naturalmente, perché penso che così debba funzionare un forum di questo tipo.
> Però ognuno ha diritto di fare come le pare.
> ...



Minerva dice che nn l'ha aperto "per" anche se mentisse non mi importerebbe
Anche perché come ho specificato nel mio 3d
Non ho parlato di utenti del forum
Ho una foto mia perché non ho niente da nascondere
E mi posso permettere di essere me stessa sempre e comunque
Anche qui dentro
E se le critiche non sono costruttive non mi interessano


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Minerva dice che nn l'ha aperto "per" anche se mentisse non mi importerebbe
> Anche perché come ho specificato nel mio 3d
> Non ho parlato di utenti del forum
> Ho una foto mia perché non ho niente da nascondere
> ...


Quello che segue NON è una critica ma una riflessione.
L'avatar e l'anonimato sono una caratteristica di un forum. Chi vuole apparire con i propri dati usa altre piattaforme, quali i social, facebook il più noto, anche se pure lì c'è chi preferisce non usare il proprio nome o la propria foto.
L'anonimato permette a chi scrive e a chi legge di non subire condizionamenti in base ad aspetti superficiali quali l'aspetto, più o meno gradevole, l'età ecc.
Qui potrebbe esserci anche un quattordicenne ma se scrivesse cose interessanti non ci sarebbe problema.
La vicenda potrebbe essere considerata diversamente se la persona che la racconta risultasse fisicamente poco attraente.
L'anonimato non serve solo a proteggere segreti più o meno inconfessabili (io non ne ho).
Qui c'è stato chi si è vantato di presentarsi con la propria faccia e dando dati personali. Questo non gli ha impedito di avere comportamenti poco corretti.

Penso che il lieve fastidio per la tua foto l'abbia provato per queste ragioni.
Ora, a dir la verità, la considero come fosse un avatar.


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che segue NON è una critica ma una riflessione.
> L'avatar e l'anonimato sono una caratteristica di un forum. Chi vuole apparire con i propri dati usa altre piattaforme, quali i social, facebook il più noto, anche se pure lì c'è chi preferisce non usare il proprio nome o la propria foto.
> L'anonimato permette a chi scrive e a chi legge di non subire condizionamenti in base ad aspetti superficiali quali l'aspetto, più o meno gradevole, l'età ecc.
> Qui potrebbe esserci anche un quattordicenne ma se scrivesse cose interessanti non ci sarebbe problema.
> ...


ma sai che non ho capito?
non che sia una novità
ma leggendo un poco qua
e un poco là, credo che 
le motivazioni siano molto più 
spicciole ed immediate


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Non mi piacciono le foto reali come avatar


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono le foto reali come avatar


peccato, volevo mettere
un avatarro reale,
la foto del mio pancreas
una foto molto intima
vabbhè evito....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> peccato, volevo mettere
> un avatarro reale,
> la foto del mio pancreas
> una foto molto intima
> vabbhè evito....


 non sei tu quella vestita di bianco con i capelli a caschetto su quello strano divano?


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non sei tu quella vestita di bianco con i capelli a caschetto su quello strano divano?


si sono io
ma di profilo riesco male
si nota troppo il naso aquilino


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono io
> ma di profilo riesco male
> si nota troppo il naso aquilino


----------



## Nicka (18 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che segue NON è una critica ma una riflessione.
> L'avatar e l'anonimato sono una caratteristica di un forum. Chi vuole apparire con i propri dati usa altre piattaforme, quali i social, facebook il più noto, anche se pure lì c'è chi preferisce non usare il proprio nome o la propria foto.
> L'anonimato permette a chi scrive e a chi legge di non subire condizionamenti in base ad aspetti superficiali quali l'aspetto, più o meno gradevole, l'età ecc.
> Qui potrebbe esserci anche un quattordicenne ma se scrivesse cose interessanti non ci sarebbe problema.
> ...


Il forum fa parte di una community, ovvero una comunità che sia virtuale o meno poco importa...l'anonimato non è una condizione necessaria per frequentare un posto simile.
Io ero iscritta su un altro sito, il mio nick era semplicemente il diminutivo del mio nome, nel mio profilo c'erano foto mie, foto semplicissime di primi piani e non...le stesse foto che posso pubblicare su FB...su quel sito ho iniziato a scrivere sulla sezione forum e la mia faccia è sempre stata presente. Il mio profilo è ancora attivo ed è attivo in quel modo dal 2000.
Poi ho girato in altri luoghi e la mia faccia è sempre stata presente, col diminutivo sempre nel nick.
Perchè? Boh...semplicemente sono io e non ho mai avuto la necessità di nascondermi.
Mettendo la mia faccia ho avuto critiche...critiche che andavano sul genere "con quella faccia faresti bene a non tirartela", con la spiacevole sensazione che le mie parole perdessero di significato, qualora significato ne avessero, solo perchè la mia faccia non piaceva.
Ho cambiato completamente approccio, mi sono iscritta qui...Nicka non ha nulla a che vedere col mio nome, non ho messo la mia faccia, anche se non avrei alcun tipo di problema, ho messo un avatar scemo all'inizio ed è stato "criticato" l'avatar in quanto non pareva serio...stesso gioco del mettere la faccia, le mie parole rischiavano di perdere significato proprio per un avatar giocoso, perchè non piaceva.

Questo per dire che non è un avatar o una foto che fa una persona, ma proprio gli scritti e la voglia di conoscere una persona per quello che è, a prescindere dalla conoscenza visiva o meno, da una foto reale o da un disegno.


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che segue NON è una critica ma una riflessione.
> L'avatar e l'anonimato sono una caratteristica di un forum. Chi vuole apparire con i propri dati usa altre piattaforme, quali i social, facebook il più noto, anche se pure lì c'è chi preferisce non usare il proprio nome o la propria foto.
> L'anonimato permette a chi scrive e a chi legge di non subire condizionamenti in base ad aspetti superficiali quali l'aspetto, più o meno gradevole, l'età ecc.
> Qui potrebbe esserci anche un quattordicenne ma se scrivesse cose interessanti non ci sarebbe problema.
> ...


guarda, seriamente
l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro
specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
specie quando capisci chi tromba con chi ecc...
questa sono io, punto e basta
il problema è stato un altro, problema di cui ero consapevole
ma che mi è stato fatto notare in pvt tempo fa dicendomi
"te ci stai mettendo il carico da 90 con queste foto, devi capire che qui dentro le donne devono difendere l'osso"
ma
io non sono un cane, non considero un uomo un osso
e soprattutto se cercassi qualcuno da scopare
non avrei bisogno di un forum
specie questo, dove le coppie si sono già formate
tra l'altro io bazzico per fora da 10 anni
e a parte qualche mese le prime volte
il mio avatar è stato sempre la mia faccia
perchè se non mi vergogno ad andarci in giro
non vedo perchè dovrei vergognarmi a farmi vedere in un forum

se poi qui dentro vi fate condizionare da una foto più o meno scollata
beh ragazzi, quella non è mica colpa mia
che io qui ci sto come i cavoli a merenda lo so perfettamente
ma sono quasi stata costretta a venirci a scrivere, in questo posto


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Biri non è vero che ci stai  con i cavoli a merenda qui


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente
> l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro
> specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
> specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
> ...


_primo grassetto : non so se mi viene da ridere o da piangere __:facepalmreferisco nemmeno sapere chi sia sto fulmine di guerra che ti ha scritto in mp ( bocciato for me )  ... Secondo grassetto: costretta da chi o in funzione di cosa ?
_


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Biri non è vero che ci stai  con i cavoli a merenda qui


dici?
ho una vita normale, senza drammi
sono fidanzata da quasi 15 anni e la mia coppia è corna free


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]_primo grassetto : non so se mi viene da ridere o da piangere __:facepalmreferisco nemmeno sapere chi sia sto fulmine di guerra che ti ha scritto in mp ( bocciato for me )  ... Secondo grassetto: costretta da chi o in funzione di cosa ?
> _


beh, non direi mai il nome di chi mi scrive in pvt, quindi...
costretta per modo di dire, ovviamente, mi è stato detto "dove scrivo io devi scrivere anche te"
ma è già la quarta volta da quando sono iscritta che esco e poi torno
a periodi ho bisogno di allontanarmi


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

L'unico che può aver scritto una cosa simile è sospeso.

Ne ha scritte tante di mischiate. 

Qui nessuna teme niente.
Altra cosa è dare l'impressione di essere in cerca.

Forse se rileggi i tuoi primi post, foto a parte, (la prima era bruttina bruttina) capisci perché quel forumista ci ha provato fingendo di metterti in guardia.

Io ricordo solo che scrivesti che avevi un seno più grande dell'altro....strano per una appena entrata.

Che qui tutti si conoscano non mi risulta.

L'unica coppia 'ufficiale' si è dichiarata.

Un incontro casuale e" stato purtroppo rivelato proprio da chi ti ha scritto.

È il suo stile.

L'impressione che tu fossi poco interessata al tradimento l'hai data a me.

Per età non sono certo in competizione.

Per  stile ancora meno.

Per me puoi mettere anche una tua foto nuda. Triste farlo.


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'unico che può aver scritto una cosa si me è sospeso.
> 
> Ne ha scritte tante di mischiate.
> 
> ...


a parte il fatto che, ripeto, non sai chi mi ha scritto
non sparare a zero con commenti
non so chi sia sospeso e francamente non ho neanche voglia di informarmi in merito
tra l'altro io non leggo neanche tutto, sai che voglia che dovrei avere
leggiucchio un po' qua e un po' la
e cmq non ho detto che ho un seno più grande
ho detto che ne ho uno più piccolo
non mi ricordo quale fosse il discorso
e mi è stato detto "ma scusa, di che ne hai uno più grande no?"
competizioni o meno, antipatie o meno, foto tristi o meno
state dimostrando però che sì, questo 3d è in mio onore 
wow
sono onorata


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> beh, non direi mai il nome di chi mi scrive in pvt, quindi...
> costretta per modo di dire, ovviamente, mi è stato detto "dove scrivo io devi scrivere anche te"
> ma è già la quarta volta da quando sono iscritta che esco e poi torno
> a periodi ho bisogno di allontanarmi


ok  capito  comunque da parte mia non valuto certo qualcuno qui dall'avatar che usa, valuto da ciò che scrive, contenuti , modi ect


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che, ripeto, non sai chi mi ha scritto
> non sparare a zero con commenti
> non so chi sia sospeso e francamente non ho neanche voglia di informarmi in merito
> tra l'altro io non leggo neanche tutto, sai che voglia che dovrei avere
> ...



E' il suo stile, inconfondibile.

La discussione sul seno era con JB.  Un seno piu' piccolo dell'altro. Risultato uno piu' grande.

Se ti accontenti di così poco meglio per te.

L'impressione resta.

Buona domenica. Spero tu sia felice. Lo dico da mamma.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente
> *l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro*
> specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
> specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
> ...


premetto che a me non dispiace affatto la tua onestà nel mettere la foto.
l'ho fatto anch'io molto prima che tu arrivassi, anche se non in primo piano.

detto questo, l'anonimato qui dentro potrebbe essere effettivamente diventato una puttanata per chi viene con lo scopo di cercare incontri ed eventuali scopate.

per gli altri ( non mi azzardo a percentualizzare, ma è così: e con altri intendo chi, come te,viene a confrontarsi sui contenuti) è una forma di rispetto non tanto di sé, ma degli altri.
faccio un paragone che non vuole essere blasfemo : è come quando entri in un luogo sacro coprendoti le spalle: non è più una regola, ma il riconoscimento che per altri potrebbe creare una qualche forma di disagio, e qui sono d'accordo con te, cazzi loro, ma io posso scegliere se rispettare o no la loro esigenza.

credimi quando ti dico che io sono come te, quando si creano certe faccende è come se mi invitassero a nozze.
ma a volte vale la pena mediare, imparare a smussare gli angoli per rendere migliore la convivenza, se si è interessati a interagire il più possibile in armonia.

però che tu (col carattere che dimostri di avere) possa essere stata quasi costretta a scrivere qui.....permettimi di dubitare


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che, ripeto, non sai chi mi ha scritto
> non sparare a zero con commenti
> non so chi sia sospeso e francamente non ho neanche voglia di informarmi in merito
> tra l'altro io non leggo neanche tutto, sai che voglia che dovrei avere
> ...


Non ho letto tutto l'intero 3D, solo chi lo ha aperto può  rispondere alla domanda se è stato aperto in tuo onore o no


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che a me non dispiace affatto la tua onestà nel mettere la foto.
> l'ho fatto anch'io molto prima che tu arrivassi, anche se non in primo piano.
> 
> detto questo, l'anonimato qui dentro potrebbe essere effettivamente diventato una puttanata per chi viene con lo scopo di cercare incontri ed eventuali scopate.
> ...



Chiara, io ho avuto altre impressioni leggendoti per mesi. Non hai mai cercato una vetrina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiara, io ho avuto altre impressioni leggendoti per mesi. *Non hai mai cercato una vetrina*.


in effetti è così
volevo dire che io, caratterialmente, sarei propensa a rispondere a certe provocazioni come quella di postare la foto del culo


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti è così
> volevo dire che io, caratterialmente, sarei propensa a rispondere a certe provocazioni come quella di postare la foto del culo


il discorso si fa interessante...


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che a me non dispiace affatto la tua onestà nel mettere la foto.
> l'ho fatto anch'io molto prima che tu arrivassi, anche se non in primo piano.
> 
> *detto questo, l'anonimato qui dentro potrebbe essere effettivamente diventato una puttanata per chi viene con lo scopo di cercare incontri ed eventuali scopate.*
> ...


verissimo, credo che qualcuno/a  si aspetta che avvenga


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

*e vorrei pure aggiungere...*

...che a me le tette di biri un po' di invidia la fanno, vista la mia scarsa dotazione


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti è così
> volevo dire che io, caratterialmente, sarei propensa a rispondere a certe provocazioni come quella di postare la foto del culo


Caratterialmente faremmo tante cose, ma poi in un forum si ha la possibilita' prima di scrivere e postare foto di riflettere, se scrivessimo d'istinto il forum non esisterebbe. Ne questo ne altri. 

Poi quando qualcuno insiste trovi il sistema moderandoti di far capire che sai riflettere. 

La foto del culo me la sono persa, con lo Smart Phone non mi si aprono.

Io trovo offensivo che chi e' entrato da poco parli dei forumisti  in certi termini. Tutti che frequentano tutti alludendo. Non mi risulta proprio.

Approfittare di chi ingenuamente scrive 'ci sentiamo' per fare due più due.

scriverci e' una scelta,  nessuno ci obbliga. E' ridicolo solo pensarlo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiara, io ho avuto altre impressioni leggendoti per mesi. Non hai mai cercato una vetrina.


Ma perché mettere la propria foto equivale a mettersi in vetrina?
Ma non può essere che una persona davvero non si faccia il minimo problema a farsi vedere?
Cavoli mi vien voglia di mettere la mia faccia da culo coma avatar!
Il piccolo problemino di questo posto, che ho notato, è che sì...sicuramente c'è una grande ricerca di contenuti...ma cazzarola se non si critica ogni giorno qualcosa non si sta bene!
E può essere il linguaggio, il contenuto, pure la foto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il discorso si fa interessante...


:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...che a me le tette di biri un po' di invidia la fanno, vista la mia scarsa dotazione


fai male: sembrano flosce.
Torniamo a parlare del culo, ora.


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché mettere la propria foto equivale a mettersi in vetrina?
> Ma non può essere che una persona davvero non si faccia il minimo problema a farsi vedere?
> Cavoli mi vien voglia di mettere la mia faccia da culo coma avatar!
> Il piccolo problemino di questo posto, che ho notato, è che sì...sicuramente c'è una grande ricerca di contenuti...ma cazzarola se non si critica ogni giorno qualcosa non si sta bene!
> E può essere il linguaggio, il contenuto, pure la foto...


Assolutamente no. Per quel che ne sappiamo potrebbe essere una foto di chiunque.

Il discorso era su certe affermazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché mettere la propria foto *equivale a mettersi in vetrina*?
> Ma non può essere che una persona davvero non si faccia il minimo problema a farsi vedere?
> Cavoli mi vien voglia di mettere la mia faccia da culo coma avatar!
> *Il piccolo problemino di questo posto*, che ho notato, è che sì...sicuramente c'è una grande ricerca di contenuti...ma cazzarola se non si critica ogni giorno qualcosa non si sta bene!
> E può essere il linguaggio, il contenuto, pure la foto...



In un posto come questo anche sì.
Nel senso che ti esponi, anche se non hai secondi fini.

Guarda Nicka, io non ho paura, nei miei dati puoi leggere il posto dove lavoro, sono rintracciabilissima.
Però sono anche un bell'esempio di persona che in buona fede e con fiducia nel prossimo, qui dentro si è trovata a fare i conti con gente senza scrupoli.
Ora: utenti come te e biri non hanno nulla da nascondere e va bene così, ma sai che l'anonimato non è insensato, qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Caratterialmente faremmo tante cose, ma poi in un forum si ha la possibilita' prima di scrivere e postare foto di riflettere, se scrivessimo d'istinto il forum non esisterebbe. Ne questo ne altri.
> 
> Poi quando qualcuno insiste trovi il sistema moderandoti di far capire che sai riflettere.
> 
> ...


capisco.
in effetti può essere un po' fastidioso per chi come me e te non lo fa.
magari biri ha altre informazioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fai male: sembrano flosce.
> *Torniamo a parlare del culo*, ora.


diciamo che ha il suo perchè 
proporrei uno spin off sul tipo "importanza del culo nella fenomenologia della gatta morta"


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché mettere la propria foto equivale a mettersi in vetrina?
> Ma non può essere che una persona davvero non si faccia il minimo problema a farsi vedere?
> Cavoli mi vien voglia di mettere la mia faccia da culo coma avatar!
> Il piccolo problemino di questo posto, che ho notato, è che sì...sicuramente c'è una grande ricerca di contenuti...ma cazzarola se non si critica ogni giorno qualcosa non si sta bene!
> E può essere il linguaggio, il contenuto, pure la foto...



Basta andare a rileggere i post per capire chi fa polemiche per primo,  ed insiste, poi ad un certo punto ovvio che si risponde.

Basterebbe tenersi per sé  chi ci scrive Mp e non denigrare i forumisti.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In un posto come questo anche sì.
> Nel senso che ti esponi, anche se non hai secondi fini.
> 
> Guarda Nicka, io non ho paura, nei miei dati puoi leggere il posto dove lavoro, sono rintracciabilissima.
> ...


Ma non è un posto come questo...quello che voglio dire è che rischi ce ne sono anche su un forum di taglio e cucito...
Io problemi di rotture di coglioni ai limiti della denuncia li ho avuti in un altro posto. Addirittura è stato contattato il mio moroso ed è stato messo in guardia da me, cercando di mettergli dubbi sulla mia persona...
I problemi possono venire in qualsiasi modo...è questione di dare fiducia a chi non la merita, fosse anche soltanto prendere un caffè con un utente o solo scambiarsi il contatto facebook.
Io sono rintracciabile perché non ci sono mie omonime in giro e in città siamo in un paio col mio cognome...ci metti un attimo ad arrivare sotto casa...
L'anonimato non è insensato da nessuna parte, questo voglio dire...allo stesso modo anche il rendersi riconoscibili se lo.si vuole, che sia con una foto, con il proprio nome o con chissà cos'altro.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Mah...questo thread per me è stato concepito quasi ad personam...magari non riferito a Biri in particolare eh, ma diciamo che è da lei che ha preso spunto in qualche modo. Tutto perché bontà sua ha messo la sua faccia...
Be, io sinceramente e per come sono fatta, mi sarei un attimo incazzata.
E poi cosa ha detto? Che c'è gente che si conosce? Capirai...a me è parso evidente 5 minuti dopo che mi sono iscritta...



disincantata ha detto:


> Basta andare a rileggere i post per capire chi fa polemiche per primo,  ed insiste, poi ad un certo punto ovvio che si risponde.
> 
> Basterebbe tenersi per sé  chi ci scrive Mp e non denigrare i forumisti.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

mi pare di aver giàdetto la bellezza di due volte che basterebbe leggere il titolo e capire che si parlava di un atteggiamento che può essere sia maschile che femminile e che lo spunto è venuto sì dal post de labiri ma certamente non è su di lei, che fra parentesi è libera di usare l'avatar che vuole.
l'unica cosa...molliamo questi uomini idioti che fanno discorsi dove loro stessi si definiscono ossi


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> M*ah...questo thread per me è stato concepito quasi ad personam...magari non riferito a Biri in particolare eh, ma diciamo che è da lei che ha preso spunto in qualche modo. Tutto perché bontà sua ha messo la sua faccia...*
> Be, io sinceramente e per come sono fatta, mi sarei un attimo incazzata.
> E poi cosa ha detto? Che c'è gente che si conosce? Capirai...a me è parso evidente 5 minuti dopo che mi sono iscritta...


ancora


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora


L'hai detto tu che te l'ha ispirato...oppure ho letto male io?
Non ho detto che è contro di lei.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

E' un topic interessante, comunque... Si era parlato finora di facocere/facoceri (specie animale con problemi che vanno oltre una "semplice" vanità esasperata), ma pochissimo di gattemorte e affini. Why not, insomma.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è un posto come questo...quello che voglio dire è che rischi ce ne sono anche su un forum di taglio e cucito...
> Io problemi di rotture di coglioni ai limiti della denuncia li ho avuti in un altro posto. Addirittura è stato contattato il mio moroso ed è stato messo in guardia da me, cercando di mettergli dubbi sulla mia persona...
> I problemi possono venire in qualsiasi modo...è questione di dare fiducia a chi non la merita, fosse anche soltanto prendere un caffè con un utente o solo scambiarsi il contatto facebook.
> Io sono rintracciabile perché non ci sono mie omonime in giro e in città siamo in un paio col mio cognome...ci metti un attimo ad arrivare sotto casa...
> L'anonimato non è insensato da nessuna parte, questo voglio dire...allo stesso modo anche il rendersi riconoscibili se lo.si vuole, che sia con una foto, con il proprio nome o con chissà cos'altro.



sono d'accordo, mi sembra che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
ho detto qui perché parlavamo di questo forum e di come lo conosco io: ma voglio farti notare una cosa, senza polemica
foto o non foto, se tu (generico) sei qui per confrontarti (su tutti i piani, serio e faceto), *fregatene* del motivo per cui sono qui gli altri


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no


Dipende da come e con chi lo fa.

Se lo fa con tutte si.

Se lo fa con sconosciute ancora di piu'.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no


Se è lo stesso atteggiamento che usa e ha usato con sua moglie no...non le manca di rispetto in quanto è un suo personale modo di porsi e caratteriale.
Se la moglie ne è rimasta affascinata immagino che non sia un atteggiamento che dopo tot possa rinnegare. Se alla moglie invece dà fastidio potrebbe essere una mancanza di rispetto, dico potrebbe perchè smussare certi lati del proprio essere non è così semplice.
Se l'atteggiamento porta a un tradimento e viene usato consapevolmente per questo scopo allora è lapalissiano che sia una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no


Kid è sempre ironico e garbato... uno che non lascia dubbi sulle sue intenzioni scherzose.
Persona rispettosa e di animo gentile

ari


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo *delineare la differenza *tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Credo che la differenza tra i due modi venga determinata dalla risposta che generano sull'altra parte.

Se la prima figura può generare, non dico antipatia, ma una certa freddezza, la seconda è certamente più empatica.

E' esplicito che tendi a favorire la seconda alla prima, ma confermi anche che quella differenza la determina l'interlocutore sottoposto alle due figure di riferimento.

L'altra sera ho rivisto Quark...


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi *è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no*


Si.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che la differenza tra i due modi venga determinata dalla risposta che generano sull'altra parte.
> 
> Se la prima figura può generare, non dico antipatia, ma una certa freddezza, la seconda è certamente più empatica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Kid è sempre ironico e garbato... uno che non lascia dubbi sulle sue intenzioni scherzose.
> Persona rispettosa e di animo gentile
> 
> ari


sì, non  parlavo di forum e serviva solo come pretesto per avere un esempio maschile


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mah...questo thread per me è stato concepito quasi ad personam...magari non riferito a Biri in particolare eh, ma diciamo che è da lei che ha preso spunto in qualche modo. Tutto perché bontà sua ha messo la sua faccia...
> Be, io sinceramente e per come sono fatta, mi sarei un attimo incazzata.
> E poi cosa ha detto? Che c'è gente che si conosce? Capirai...a me è parso evidente 5 minuti dopo che mi sono iscritta...


No, ha scritto che quasi tutti gli uomini del forum le mandano Mp,  offensivo per loro.

Ha scritto  che quasi tutti qui si conoscono e scopano tra loro, o qualcosa di simile.

Ha insinuato su chi si manda messaggi su w.s. 

La foto e' niente. Contenta lei di metterla. Io la prima pensavo fosse uno scherzo.  Fatta  pure vedere a mio marito per parere.

Poi ha cercato  di metterne di migliori. 

Che vuoi che importi se mette LA FACCIA e le tette,    basta lasci stare gli altri. Se deve venire solo per criticare quello irrita.

Sembra si sacrifichi a stare qui.

Ora scappo perche' ho ospiti imprevisti.  A dopo. Per fortuna ho il cuoco AHAHAHA!  Poi se ne va senza mangiare.

Chissenefrega del resto. Buona domenica Nicka.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Kid è sempre ironico e garbato... uno che non lascia dubbi sulle sue intenzioni scherzose.
> Persona rispettosa e di animo gentile
> 
> ari


Quoto :up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, mi sembra che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> ho detto qui perché parlavamo di questo forum e di come lo conosco io: ma voglio farti notare una cosa, senza polemica
> foto o non foto, se tu (generico) sei qui per confrontarti (su tutti i piani, serio e faceto), *fregatene* del motivo per cui sono qui gli altri


Ah, ma io (non generico  ) me ne frego!
Dico solo che quello che ha detto la Biri avrei potuto dirlo anche io, senza che me lo venisse a dire nessuno in privato magari...mi spiego meglio, che qui ci possano essere storie (in corso o finite o work in progress) è talmente ovvio che non ci si dovrebbe risentire se qualcuno lo dice...ma questo, ripeto, non perchè è stato detto...ma perchè è normale che sia così!
Non conosco un forum dove non ci siano conoscenze più o meno intime...addirittura conosco storie nate su un forum nel quale c'è stato un tradimento con un'utente dello stesso forum.
Praticamente peggio di frequentare la classica compagnia del bar eh!
Così è normale che ci possano essere gelosie, invidie, simpatie e antipatie...e queste nascono per atteggiamenti, foto, avatar, pensieri e parole, opere e omissioni...
Tutto quello che sarebbe auspicabile è la serietà delle persone e la buona fede e il rispetto...cose queste che sovente mancano anche nel privato di ogni giorno, quindi figuriamoci su una piattaforma virtuale.
Ma la serietà e il rispetto non va giudicato sulla base di una foto messa o non messa...perchè il rischio in certi discorsi (e vado OT) è che proprio grazie a una foto o un avatar che non va giù per millemila motivi si possa denigrare lo scritto di chi usa quel dato avatar. Ed è questa la cosa che personalmente mi dà parecchia noia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non  parlavo di forum e serviva solo come pretesto per avere un esempio maschile


in effetti kid è un buon esempio


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Addirittura "ossi" da difendere e che èèèèèèèè???? 
Sono quasi tre mesi che sto qui, quindi non conosco ancora bene certe possibili dinamiche tra utenti e soprattutto non conosco il passato, ma in verità la cosa non m'interessa minimamente.
E il punto è proprio quello, farsi gli affari propri e soprattutto non farsi rodere se si nota che ci sono amicizie, simpatie, amori, amorazzi e intrallazzi.
Saranno cavolacci degli interessati, no?
Se un giorno qualcuno mi considerasse un "osso", a me darebbe fastidio. Nessuno è l'osso di nessuno. Per come sono fatto io sarebbe il modo più veloce per fare volatilizzare l'osso.
Un forum è un pezzetto di mondo reale con dinamiche inverse. Conosci gente per quello che dice e può succedere che poi conosci gente dal vivo ed è già come se la conoscessi.
Ma è pur sempre un pezzetto di mondo reale, quindi ci sta che possano accadere le medesime cose della vita di tutti i giorni.
Non metto il mio viso nell'avatar perché sì, forse l'incrocio viso/contenuti potrebbe fuorviare in negativo o in positivo tizio o caio rispetto a ciò che dico.
Della serie, che belle cose interessanti che scrive, però peccato, mi pare un bel cessetto/a, mi passa un po' la voglia di averci a che fare.
Oppure il contrario: ma tu guarda le stronzate che scrive questo/a, però è caruccio/a!!! Voglio approfondire per vedere se ci fa o c'è.
Molto dipende dal personalissimo modo di approcciarsi alle cose.
Biri mette la sua foto e io non ci trovo nulla di strano. Secondo il mio modo di vedere è una bella ragazza, ma se spara una stronzata ha sparato una stronzata, se dice una cosa che condivido, la condivido e basta. E la cosa vale per qualsiasi altra utentessa. Semplicemente perché non è che sto lì a sperare di captare la benevolenza di qualche bella donna/ragazza perché poi "hai visto mai che....".
Siamo tutti grandicelli, chi più e chi meno, dovremmo avere imparato a gestire certe cose. O no?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, ha scritto che quasi tutti gli uomini del forum le mandano Mp,  offensivo per loro.
> 
> Ha scritto  che quasi tutti qui si conoscono e scopano tra loro, o qualcosa di simile.
> 
> ...


no, disy...l'equivoco è che non si riferiva al forum


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, ha scritto che quasi tutti gli uomini del forum le mandano Mp,  offensivo per loro.
> 
> Ha scritto  che quasi tutti qui si conoscono e scopano tra loro, o qualcosa di simile.
> 
> ...



daje


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, disy...l'equivoco è che non si riferiva al forum



Io ho letto così,  se non specifica che parla di altri  forum io che ne so.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti kid è un buon esempio


e soprattutto non ne sto sparlando perché è un suo modo di fare del quale si è già detto in sua presenza e lui per primo ne è consapevole


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho letto così,  se non specifica che parla di altri  forum io che ne so.


lo ha scritto in fondo


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah, ma io (non generico  ) me ne frego!
> Dico solo che quello che ha detto la Biri avrei potuto dirlo anche io, senza che me lo venisse a dire nessuno in privato magari...mi spiego meglio, che qui ci possano essere storie (in corso o finite o work in progress) è talmente ovvio che non ci si dovrebbe risentire se qualcuno lo dice...ma questo, ripeto, non perchè è stato detto...ma perchè è normale che sia così!
> Non conosco un forum dove non ci siano conoscenze più o meno intime...addirittura conosco storie nate su un forum nel quale c'è stato un tradimento con un'utente dello stesso forum.
> Praticamente peggio di frequentare la classica compagnia del bar eh!
> ...


boh ma sono solo io che non mi preoccupo o faccio caso a che tipo di rapporti ci potrebbero essere al di fuori dei byte ? :singleeye: solo io prendo per scherzi e lazzi innocui certi cazzeggi sul forum? :singleeye:  Cacchio mi tocca frenarmi quando scherzo con qualcuno qui se no mi ritrovo infilata nelle lenzuola di illustri sconosciuti :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no


Un'altra riflessione che mi viene è che si possono fare complimenti scherzosi anche "forti" a una persona (es., "donne come te mi fanno ribollire il sangue", rivolto proprio da Kid alla mitica Anna A, qui su questo Forum) 
senza creare aspettative o fraintendimenti, perché tutti gli interessati hanno ben chiaro che si tratta di uno scherzo con un inizio e una fine... 
Così come si possono semplicemente lanciare degli sguardi eloquenti di qua e di là, senza neanche dire una parola, mancando così di rispetto alle/ai propri/e compagne/i e consorti ufficiali.

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah, ma io (non generico  ) me ne frego!
> Dico solo che quello che ha detto la Biri avrei potuto dirlo anche io, senza che me lo venisse a dire nessuno in privato magari...mi spiego meglio, che qui ci possano essere storie (in corso o finite o work in progress) è talmente ovvio che non ci si dovrebbe risentire se qualcuno lo dice...ma questo, ripeto, non perchè è stato detto...ma perchè è normale che sia così!
> Non conosco un forum dove non ci siano conoscenze più o meno intime...addirittura conosco storie nate su un forum nel quale c'è stato un tradimento con un'utente dello stesso forum.
> Praticamente peggio di frequentare la classica compagnia del bar eh!
> ...


perfetto
non credo che il discorso di disincantata fosse questo
mi spiego: non credo che disincantata intendesse denigrare ciò che ha scritto biri partendo dal fatto che lei ha messo la sua foto
e ciò che mi dispiaceva era che biri pensasse che qui ci siano donne ( magari ce ne saranno anche, ma non di sicuro disincantata) che potrebbero sentirsi attaccate dal fatto che lei mette la sua foto reale come avatar e per questo svalutare i suoi pensieri


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh ma sono solo io che non mi preoccupo o faccio caso a che tipo di rapporti ci potrebbero essere al di fuori dei byte ? :singleeye: solo io prendo per scherzi e lazzi innocui certi cazzeggi sul forum? :singleeye:  *Cacchio mi tocca frenarmi quando scherzo con qualcuno qui se no mi ritrovo infilata nelle lenzuola di illustri sconosciuti *:singleeye:


Ma potrebbe essere divertente!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e soprattutto non ne sto sparlando perché è un suo modo di fare del quale si è già detto in sua presenza e lui per primo ne è consapevole


certo


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non  parlavo di forum e serviva solo come pretesto per avere un esempio maschile


Mah, sì, dipende... ho visto adesso il tuo msg, comunque ragionando in generale faccio valere quanto ho scritto nel mio post immediatamente precedente a questo .

ari


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe essere divertente!!!


insomma meglio conoscere prima  però mi associo a stark ... Non mi interessa ciò che succede al di fuori di qui tra x e y sono affari loro ( nel caso ci siano qui x e y)


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Un'altra riflessione che mi viene è che si possono fare complimenti scherzosi anche "forti" a una persona (es., "donne come te mi fanno ribollire il sangue", rivolto proprio da Kid alla mitica Anna A, qui su questo Forum)
> senza creare aspettative o fraintendimenti, perché tutti gli interessati hanno ben chiaro che si tratta di uno scherzo con un inizio e una fine...
> Così come si possono semplicemente lanciare degli sguardi eloquenti di qua e di là, senza neanche dire una parola, mancando così di rispetto alle/ai propri/e compagne/i e consorti ufficiali.
> 
> ari


Concordo in pieno. Ti ricordo però che si parlava di flirtare e non di scherzare.


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh ma sono solo io che non mi preoccupo o faccio caso a che tipo di rapporti ci potrebbero essere al di fuori dei byte ? :singleeye: solo io prendo per scherzi e lazzi innocui certi cazzeggi sul forum? :singleeye:  Cacchio mi tocca frenarmi quando scherzo con qualcuno qui se no mi ritrovo infilata nelle lenzuola di illustri sconosciuti :singleeye:



E si, attenta cara.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perfetto
> non credo che il discorso di disincantata fosse questo
> mi spiego: non credo che disincantata intendesse denigrare ciò che ha scritto biri partendo dal fatto che lei ha messo la sua foto
> e ciò che mi dispiaceva era che biri pensasse che qui ci siano donne ( magari ce ne saranno anche, ma non di sicuro disincantata) che potrebbero sentirsi attaccate dal fatto che lei mette la sua foto reale come avatar e per questo svalutare i suoi pensieri


Non intendevo che Disincantata denigrasse ciò che scrive Biri...ma in linea generica è un rischio, può succedere.
Ed ecco il dispiacere del non poter mettere la propria faccia o la scelta di un avatar cazzuto.
Perchè poi io posso decidere di mettere qualsiasi avatar o non metterlo e continuo a scrivere quello che scrivo, ma di gente superficiale che si ferma a certi dettagli senza alcun senso ce ne sono.
Tu mi dirai ora: fregatene! Giusto! Ma è una cosa alquanto antipatica che fa passare la voglia di partecipare...
Questo poi è un discorso molto generico che davvero non ha nulla a che fare nè con le persone citate nè col thread...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E si, attenta cara.:up::up::up:


Ti ricordo che ieri sera io e te si è scherzato sul dolce  ci dobbiamo preoccupare :rotfl:!?


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che ieri sera io e te si è scherzato sul dolce  ci dobbiamo preoccupare :rotfl:!?


Ma mo', proprio i dolci!?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente
> l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro
> specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
> specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
> ...


Per me oggi non stai bene.
Ste cose le stai scrivendo a me che ho espresso chiaramente le ragioni del mio pensiero e non ti ho attaccata. 
Le stai scrivendo nella discussione di Minerva.
Adesso informa me e Minerva con chi scopiamo.
Io sono curiosa di saper con chi scopo. Minerva non so.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma meglio conoscere prima  però mi associo a stark ... Non mi interessa ciò che succede al di fuori di qui tra x e y sono affari loro ( nel caso ci siano qui x e y)


Credo che a nessuno importi quello che succede fuori tra x e y!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perfetto
> non credo che il discorso di disincantata fosse questo
> mi spiego: non credo che disincantata intendesse denigrare ciò che ha scritto biri partendo dal fatto che lei ha messo la sua foto
> e ciò che mi dispiaceva era che biri pensasse che qui ci siano donne ( magari ce ne saranno anche, ma non di sicuro disincantata) che potrebbero sentirsi attaccate dal fatto che lei mette la sua foto reale come avatar e per questo svalutare i suoi pensieri


Anche io ho inteso questo, credo che disi non fosse d'accordo nel fatto che un utente maschio ( ma va :carnevalabbia messo in avviso la biri piuttosto stupidamente e personalmente non credo che qui ci sia gente che intrattenga tutte queste liaison dangereuse ( e comunque sarebbero affaracci loro )


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Ti ricordo però che si parlava di flirtare e non di scherzare.


E' il termine  che puo' dare adito a fraintendimenti.

torniamo alle gatte morte o piacioni.  

Altra cosa lo scherzo. Negli uffici si fa a cottimo.  A parole sarebbe un orgia unica, nei fatti proprio no.

Gli stessi colleghi che ridono e scherzano se te li ritrovi in auto o fuori sono serissimi. 



altro ancora quando nascono relazioni, li stanno bene attenti ad evitarsi in pubblico.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma mo', proprio i dolci!?


Ma sei sempre a dieta ?  Uff


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che ieri sera io e te si è scherzato sul dolce  ci dobbiamo preoccupare :rotfl:!?



Magari avessi scherzato, 4 fette di Torta ieri. Oggi dovevo fare la dieta ed invece ho autoinvitati  a pranzo.

Senza marito avrei tirato fuori dal freezer cannelloni,  invece non ha fatto una piega e si e' messo ai fornelli, tra poco deve pure uscire per la musica.

Cosa non si fa per farsi perdonare ahahaha.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non intendevo che Disincantata denigrasse ciò che scrive Biri...ma in linea generica è un rischio, può succedere.
> Ed ecco il dispiacere del non poter mettere la propria faccia o la scelta di un avatar cazzuto.
> Perchè poi io posso decidere di mettere qualsiasi avatar o non metterlo e continuo a scrivere quello che scrivo, ma di *gente superficiale che si ferma a certi dettagli senza alcun senso ce ne sono.*
> Tu mi dirai ora: fregatene! Giusto! Ma è una cosa alquanto antipatica che fa passare la voglia di partecipare...
> Questo poi è un discorso molto generico che davvero non ha nulla a che fare nè con le persone citate nè col thread...



e che non lo so? 

ti informo che sto cercando di mettere la mia fulgida bellezz...ehm la mia faccia da culo come avatar, ma il sistema non me lo fa fare
adesso invio una mail di insulti all'amministrazione


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me oggi non stai bene.
> Ste cose le stai scrivendo a me che ho espresso chiaramente le ragioni del mio pensiero e non ti ho attaccata.
> Le stai scrivendo nella discussione di Minerva.
> Adesso informa me e Minerva con chi scopiamo.
> Io sono curiosa di saper con chi scopo. Minerva non so.



Pensare che tu sai sempre TUTTO!


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che non lo so?
> 
> ti informo che sto cercando di mettere la mia fulgida bellezz...ehm la mia faccia da culo come avatar, ma il sistema non me lo fa fare
> adesso invio una mail di insulti all'amministrazione


avrai scelto il formato sbagliato e non te lo legge


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid, ad esempio, è uno che si è autodefinito così proprio perché diceva (dice) che ama amorevolmente flirtare con tutte le donne gradevoli con le qual ha occasione di parlare
> secondo voi è un atteggiamento che manca di rispetto alla moglie oppure no



secondo me la moglie sapeva chi si stava sposando, quindi mi sento di azzardare che non le dia fastidio
invece le persone estranee alla coppia potrebbero vedere in questi atteggiamenti una mancanza di rispetto, in base alla propria sensibilità


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che non lo so?
> 
> ti informo che sto cercando di mettere la mia fulgida bellezz...ehm la mia faccia da culo come avatar, ma il sistema non me lo fa fare
> adesso invio una mail di insulti all'amministrazione


Dovremmo fare una gara di facce da culo!!! 
Ecco insultala pesantemente, anche da parte mia! L'unione fa la forza!


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' il termine  che puo' dare adito a fraintendimenti.
> 
> *torniamo alle gatte morte o piacioni.  *
> 
> ...


Se torniamo a loro, direi che flirtano esclusivamente. Al limite hanno lo scherzo mirato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah, ma io (non generico  ) me ne frego!
> Dico solo che quello che ha detto la Biri avrei potuto dirlo anche io, senza che me lo venisse a dire nessuno in privato magari...mi spiego meglio, che qui ci possano essere storie (in corso o finite o work in progress) è talmente ovvio che non ci si dovrebbe risentire se qualcuno lo dice...ma questo, ripeto, non perchè è stato detto...ma perchè è normale che sia così!
> Non conosco un forum dove non ci siano conoscenze più o meno intime...addirittura conosco storie nate su un forum nel quale c'è stato un tradimento con un'utente dello stesso forum.
> Praticamente peggio di frequentare la classica compagnia del bar eh!
> ...


Questo che scrivi è ragionevole.
Non è quello che ha scritto Biri e soprattutto non è quello che ha scritto A ME.
E' a me che ha scritto che chi scrive quello che ho scritto io lo fa perché (riportando presunto o vero mp) ha paura le portino via l'osso.
Odio le polemiche ma gradirei sapere di chi sarei gelosa o invidiosa e per quale osso.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Dovremmo fare una gara di facce da culo!!! *
> Ecco insultala pesantemente, anche da parte mia! L'unione fa la forza!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
proprio l'altra notte ne ho postata una mia su Facebook con occhi pallati da insonnia alle 2 del mattino


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me oggi non stai bene.
> Ste cose le stai scrivendo a me che ho espresso chiaramente le ragioni del mio pensiero e non ti ho attaccata.
> Le stai scrivendo nella discussione di Minerva.
> Adesso informa me e Minerva con chi scopiamo.
> Io sono curiosa di saper con chi scopo. Minerva non so.


io da quando ho roomba ho risolto il problema


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei sempre a dieta ?  Uff


 Sempre! Saltuariamente mi prendono dei raptus e ci vuole la camicia di forza.


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me la moglie sapeva chi si stava sposando, quindi mi sento di azzardare che non le dia fastidio
> invece le persone estranee alla coppia potrebbero vedere in questi atteggiamenti una mancanza di rispetto, in base alla propria sensibilità


Uè! La pantera rosa!


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo che scrivi è ragionevole.
> Non è quello che ha scritto Biri e soprattutto non è quello che ha scritto A ME.
> E' a me che ha scritto che chi scrive quello che ho scritto io lo fa perché (riportando presunto o vero mp) ha paura le portino via l'osso.
> Odio le polemiche ma gradirei sapere di chi sarei gelosa o invidiosa e per quale osso.


ma Simy dove sei? qui è pieno di ossa! Beata Yuma


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io da quando ho* roomba* ho risolto il problema


cioè?


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

L'utente Chiara Matraini è pregata di smetterla di giocare con gli avatar!


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cioè?


 Il robot aspirapolvere.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io da quando ho roomba ho risolto il problema


Ho roomba anch'io.


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

*AVVISO*

se a qualcuna di voi avanzassero dei femori metteteli da parte che possono sempre tornare utili:carneval:


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se a qualcuna di voi avanzassero dei femori metteteli da parte che possono sempre tornare utili:carneval:


Effettivamente sono delle belle mazze.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e che non lo so?
> 
> ti informo che sto cercando di mettere la mia fulgida bellezz...ehm la mia faccia da culo come avatar, ma il sistema non me lo fa fare
> adesso invio una mail di insulti all'amministrazione


Non ti fa postare il popo' ... Perché ? :singleeye: ci sono dei blocchi ?:carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente sono delle belle mazze.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sempre! Saltuariamente mi prendono dei raptus e ci vuole la camicia di forza.


Che vitaccia


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*..*



Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Sicuramente la seconda figura si rapporta col mondo, sa stare in compagnia e in caso di fraintendimento chiarisce. La prima figura è la classica ochetta che ama avere le attenzioni su di se.. le sue simpatie non sono mai argute e pulite come quelle della seconda figura, ma sono totalmente frivole e spesso basate sul doppio senso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'utente Chiara Matraini è pregata di smetterla di giocare con gli avatar!



:rock: (Ginga)


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che vitaccia


C'hai ragione.


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


>


Che hai capito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Il robot aspirapolvere.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho roomba anch'io.


io il folletto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Tra l'altro sono stata anche l'unica che ha "difeso" gattemorte e affini.
Ma pensa te se deve permettersi di dirmi certe cose per un'opinione sincera, rispettosa e motivata!!
Davvero mi ricorda un utente che è venuto in mente a Disincantata.
E tanto per essere criptica, com'è nel mio stile, mi riferisco al conte che ha sempre parlato di invidia nei confronti delle donne che lui frequentava.
:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ti fa postare il popo' ... Perché ? :singleeye: ci sono dei blocchi ?:carneval:


è un comblotto :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente sono delle belle mazze.


mi riferivo sempre a Yuma....attento a scherzare sennò finiamo fidanzati/amanti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo che scrivi è ragionevole.
> Non è quello che ha scritto Biri e soprattutto non è quello che ha scritto A ME.
> E' a me che ha scritto che chi scrive quello che ho scritto io lo fa perché (riportando presunto o vero mp) ha paura le portino via l'osso.
> Odio le polemiche ma gradirei sapere di chi sarei gelosa o invidiosa e per quale osso.


ma la biri ha riportato credo precisamente il consiglio di un nick maschile ... Quindi forse il problema più che della biri è di chi ha fornito il consiglio che dovrebbe quindi spiegarsi, a mio avviso  tale nick ha una visione limitata del mondo femminile ( per dire )


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' il suo stile, inconfondibile.
> 
> La discussione sul seno era con JB.  Un seno piu' piccolo dell'altro. Risultato uno piu' grande.
> 
> ...



Il conte non mi ha parlato male di nessuno del forum


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se a qualcuna di voi avanzassero dei femori metteteli da parte che possono sempre tornare utili:carneval:


A yuma :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ammazza quanto scrivete comunque 
Vabbè, vado a correre che devo mantenere la linea, anzi, voglio diventare pelle e "ossa", hai visto mai... 
Ciauz!!!


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi riferivo sempre a Yuma....attento a scherzare sennò finiamo fidanzati/amanti


Hai visto? Sembrava un'allusione.  Io pensavo semplicemente ad un'alternativa alle mazze da baseball.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma la biri ha riportato credo precisamente il consiglio di un nick maschile ... Quindi forse il problema più che della biri è di chi ha fornito il consiglio che dovrebbe quindi spiegarsi, a mio avviso  tale nick ha una visione limitata del mondo femminile ( per dire )


A me potrebbero anche dire che tu hai messo le gambe non tue perché in realtà hai le vene varicose ma non lo riporterei.
Si è responsabili di ciò che si riporta.
Sono un po' permalosa su certe cose.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A yuma :carneval:


I miei femori Yuma li ha già sgranocchiati troppe volte...
Posso fornire degli ottimi omeri...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io il folletto


Anche io ho folletto ma anche roomba... Ce l'ho tutti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l'altro sono stata anche l'unica che ha "difeso" gattemorte e affini.
> Ma pensa te se deve permettersi di dirmi certe cose per un'opinione sincera, rispettosa e motivata!!
> Davvero mi ricorda un utente che è venuto in mente a Disincantata.
> E tanto per essere criptica, com'è nel mio stile, mi riferisco al conte che ha sempre parlato di invidia nei confronti delle donne che lui frequentava.
> :singleeye:


ma secondo me non era un riferimento personale a te

però posso dirti?
io difesi personalmente una gatta morta e non ti dico quanto mi odiò
mamma che storia, non farmici pensare che mi parte l'embolo


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiara, io ho avuto altre impressioni leggendoti per mesi. Non hai mai cercato una vetrina.



Mi metterei in vetrina? Ahahahahah da gatta morta a puttana olandese ahahahahaha qui di migliora


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi riferivo sempre a Yuma....attento a scherzare sennò finiamo fidanzati/amanti


Si ma devi essere almeno pasticciera


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ammazza quanto scrivete comunque
> Vabbè, vado a correre che devo mantenere la linea, anzi, voglio diventare pelle e "ossa", hai visto mai...
> Ciauz!!!


Ora non esagerare yuma apprezza pure un po' di ciccia :rotfl:Ciauuuuzzzz


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io il folletto


Roomba, folletto, lavapavimenti.....meglio della donna, o dell'uomo, delle pulizie non c'è nulla. Anzi, forse la cosa migliore è far finta che la polvere non esiste (cit. Matrix).:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Mi metterei in vetrina? Ahahahahah da gatta morta a puttana olandese ahahahahaha qui di migliora


Cambia avatar!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me potrebbero anche dire che tu hai messo le gambe non tue perché in realtà hai le vene varicose ma non lo riporterei.
> Si è responsabili di ciò che si riporta.
> Sono un po' permalosa su certe cose.


la vene varicose mi mancano ma ho altri difetti   si hai ragione sulla responsabilità di ciò che si riporta però dando per scontato che è vero l'aneddoto resto dell'idea che il tizio ha visioni limitate


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma secondo me non era un riferimento personale a te
> 
> però posso dirti?
> io difesi personalmente una gatta morta e non ti dico quanto mi odiò
> mamma che storia, non farmici pensare che mi parte l'embolo


Quell'attacco era in risposta a me.
E' anche vero che ho espresso un parere contrario alle foto reali (e ho come avatar una mia foto) ma ho spiegato le ragioni.
Non ho attaccato lei.
Se voleva riferirsi ad altri ad altri avrebbe dovuto indirizzare il post.
Ma ognuno gattamorteggi quanto le pare!


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che a me non dispiace affatto la tua onestà nel mettere la foto.
> l'ho fatto anch'io molto prima che tu arrivassi, anche se non in primo piano.
> 
> detto questo, l'anonimato qui dentro potrebbe essere effettivamente diventato una puttanata per chi viene con lo scopo di cercare incontri ed eventuali scopate.
> ...



Se gli altri sntono l'esigenza di usare un ater ego che lo facciano
Io nn ne sento il bisogno e non credo di mancare di rispetto a nessuno mostrandogli la mia faccia
Poi che io mi diverta con certe provocazioni é verissimo
Ma permetti che mi gir un po' il cazzo se come mi muovo mi devo sentir appioppare termini? Tra l'altro di me non sapete quasi niente
Infatti ti stupisci che una persona alla quale voglio molto bene sia in grado di farmi fare qualcosa


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Hai visto? Sembrava un'allusione.  Io pensavo semplicemente ad un'alternativa alle mazze da baseball.


io so che le mazze possono servire a vari scopi e non ho pensato con malizia....ma diciamo che hai offerto una bella "opportunita"


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Il conte non mi ha parlato male di nessuno del forum


chiunque sia spero tu l'abbia sfanculato


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fai male: sembrano flosce.
> Torniamo a parlare del culo, ora.



Infatti si sono ammosciate un po'
Ma facci caso
Io nn ne parlo mai
Ne parlano sempre gli altri


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Infatti si sono ammosciate un po'
> Ma facci caso
> Io nn ne parlo mai
> Ne parlano sempre gli altri


penso che tu abbia portato un' altra componente femminile importante e interessante.
ma ti trovo spesso sulla difensiva, perchè?
è come se partissi con dei preconcetti


----------



## JON (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che tu abbia portato un' altra componente femminile importante e interessante.
> ma ti trovo spesso sulla difensiva, perchè?
> è come se partissi con dei preconcetti


Ma tu non devi cucinare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Se gli altri sntono l'esigenza di usare un ater ego che lo facciano
> Io nn ne sento il bisogno e non credo di mancare di rispetto a nessuno mostrandogli la mia faccia
> Poi che io mi diverta con certe provocazioni é verissimo
> *Ma permetti che mi gir un po' il cazzo se come mi muovo mi devo sentir appioppare termini?* Tra l'altro di me non sapete quasi niente
> Infatti ti stupisci che una persona alla quale voglio molto bene sia in grado di farmi fare qualcosa



sì, e hai pure ragione, ma non mi sembrava che fossero tutti così attenti a come ti muovi.
io ti ho un po' criticato su un discorso che mi sembrava qualunquista, sui figli, se non ricordo male.
ricordo che tu qualche giorno dopo scrivesti (in altro contesto) che qui si cercava di mettere i nuovi in un angolo.

la tua affermazione mi fece riflettere: sinceramente non era il mio atteggiamento e spero di non essere colta così, anche perché di cose interessanti e condivisibili ne hai scritte parecchie.
anche tu ti stupisti quando le quotai, segno che a tua volta non mi conosci abbastanza


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma meglio conoscere prima  però mi associo a stark ... Non mi interessa ciò che succede al di fuori di qui tra x e y sono affari loro ( nel caso ci siano qui x e y)



Guarda che non interessa neanche a me, sono cose che ho capito e che mi sono state dette
Bazzico nei fora da 10 anni e qui non succede niente che non succeda altrove
Solo che se mi permetto di dire che ci sono coppie ecco che parte l'embolo
Io sono così, diretta e sincera, pure brusca e a tratti anche sgradevole e antipatica perché non amo far fare voli pindarici alle parole
Però c'è tanta gente che gli puzza subito il culo e io non ci posso fare niente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Guarda che non interessa neanche a me, sono cose che ho capito e che mi sono state dette
> Bazzico nei fora da 10 anni e qui non succede niente che non succeda altrove
> Solo che se mi permetto di dire che ci sono coppie ecco che parte l'embolo
> Io sono così, diretta e sincera, pure brusca e a tratti anche sgradevole e antipatica perché non amo far fare voli pindarici alle parole
> Però c'è tanta gente che gli puzza subito il culo e io non ci posso fare niente


Ricominci?
Hai risposto a me?
Quell'espressione fine l'hai usata per me?
Ripeto in modo più chiaro: magari avessi trovato da scopare! 
Così non è e non ho ossi da difendere, non sono gelosa né invidiosa di nessuno e nessuna.


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

ma per favore,ripeto sfanculiamo l'idiota che ha parlato di ossi che qui le donne non ne hanno bisogno, ma pensa te


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che tu abbia portato un' altra componente femminile importante e interessante.
> ma ti trovo spesso sulla difensiva, perchè?
> è come se partissi con dei preconcetti


L'ho detto più volte che sono diffidente e malfidata


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dici?
> ho una vita normale, senza drammi
> sono fidanzata da quasi 15 anni e la mia coppia è corna free


Scusa, posso chiederti come sei finita qui allora?


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cambia avatar!!!
> 
> View attachment 9348



Ma buon Dio!


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiunque sia spero tu l'abbia sfanculato



Dovrei?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> L'ho detto più volte che sono diffidente e malfidata


va bene.
mi auguro che il tempo ti farà capire che non ci sono ostilità prettamente femminili.per fortuna


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, e hai pure ragione, ma non mi sembrava che fossero tutti così attenti a come ti muovi.
> io ti ho un po' criticato su un discorso che mi sembrava qualunquista, sui figli, se non ricordo male.
> ricordo che tu qualche giorno dopo scrivesti (in altro contesto) che qui si cercava di mettere i nuovi in un angolo.
> 
> ...



Esatto, non ci conosciamo, io non conosco nessuno e. Continuo a non sentirmi la benvenuta in toto


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricominci?
> Hai risposto a me?
> Quell'espressione fine l'hai usata per me?
> Ripeto in modo più chiaro: magari avessi trovato da scopare!
> Così non è e non ho ossi da difendere, non sono gelosa né invidiosa di nessuno e nessuna.



Oh madonna che pesantezza! Ho risposto a te ma non so con chi scopi e bnon me ne frega niente!


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, posso chiederti come sei finita qui allora?



L'ho detto: Sono stata invitata più volte


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Dovrei?


solo il fatto che tu lo chieda mi perplime.
violadelpensiero mette spesso una sua foto: è molto bella ...ti pare che qualcuna la boicotti per via di qualche osso?


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene.
> mi auguro che il tempo ti farà capire che non ci sono ostilità prettamente femminili.per fortuna



Non é il tempo che mi convince
Semmai gli atteggiamenti


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo il fatto che tu lo chieda mi perplime.
> violadelpensiero mette spesso una sua foto: è molto bella ...ti pare che qualcuna la boicotti per via di qualche osso?



Non lo so, io non leggo tutti. I post


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene.
> mi auguro che il tempo ti farà capire che non ci sono ostilità prettamente femminili.per fortuna


Quoto.Anche perché a cosa servirebbero? Su quale base? e a quale scopo?


----------



## Traccia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se a qualcuna di voi avanzassero dei femori metteteli da parte che possono sempre tornare utili:carneval:


Ahahahhahaaha
Sei troppo forte! Mitica


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Oh madonna che pesantezza! Ho risposto a te ma non so con chi scopi e bnon me ne frega niente!


Pesante sei stata tu.
Rileggiti.
E lo sei stata con me.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> L'ho detto: Sono stata invitata più volte


A scrivere qui da qualcuno che già scriveva qui?


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, posso chiederti come sei finita qui allora?



Inopportuno  chiederlo. :up:


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Oh madonna che pesantezza! Ho risposto a te ma non so con chi scopi e bnon me ne frega niente!


Allora potevi evitare di scriverlo visto che lo sai per sentito dire. Sul capito se ti riferisci i ad un semplice 'ci sentiamo' c'e' malizia.


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pesante sei stata tu.
> Rileggiti.
> E lo sei stata con me.



Io ho detto una cosa in generale e te la prendi sul personale
Oru.a o poi capirai che io non parlo mai sul personale
Perché. Sono una persona educata
Ma tu tanto non ci crederai a questo


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A scrivere qui da qualcuno che già scriveva qui?



Sí


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quoto.Anche perché a cosa servirebbero? Su quale base? e a quale scopo?



Ah ma io questo non lo so


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora potevi evitare di scriverlo visto che lo sai per sentito dire. Sul capito se ti riferisci i ad un semplice 'ci sentiamo' c'e' malizia.



Anche altri utenti potevano evitare di scrivere tante cose
Gli altri non evitano
Non evito neanche io
Se piace parlare bisogna anche essere capaci di sentirai dire le risposte


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Anche altri utenti potevano evitare di scrivere tante cose
> Gli altri non evitano
> Non evito neanche io
> Se piace parlare bisogna anche essere capaci di sentirai dire le risposte


ma che hanno scritto?


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> se a qualcuna di voi avanzassero dei femori metteteli da parte che possono sempre tornare utili:carneval:


ne metti uno da parte anche per me?
a Ciccio piace tanto sgranocchiare
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque la cosa dell'anonimato ha ovviamente senso. Cioè, non è che siccome qualcuno qui ha il mio nome o numero di telefono va da s'è che è come se l'abbiano tutti e quindi tanto vale piazzare pure la foto in avatar. Eh.


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ne metti uno da parte anche per me?
> a Ciccio piace tanto sgranocchiare
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a tee a simy porto i migliori, freschi e caldi caldi


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> a tee a simy porto i migliori, freschi e caldi caldi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ciccio-ne ringrazia


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa dell'anonimato ha ovviamente senso. Cioè, non è che siccome qualcuno qui ha il mio nome o numero di telefono va da s'è che è come se l'abbiano tutti e quindi tanto vale piazzare pure la foto in avatar. Eh.


perchè quello dell'avatar non sei tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> perchè quello dell'avatar non sei tu?


Io ero quello dell'avatar prima.


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ero quello dell'avatar prima.


anvedi, complimenti ai tuoi geni


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

arieccomi, che è successo nell'ultima ora?
E' stato smascherato il collezionista d'ossa?


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa dell'anonimato ha ovviamente senso. Cioè, non è che siccome qualcuno qui ha il mio nome o numero di telefono va da s'è che è come se l'abbiano tutti e quindi tanto vale piazzare pure la foto in avatar. Eh.



DRINNN! buongiorno, siamo TUTTI...

osti, immagina che incubo:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> DRINNN! buongiorno, siamo TUTTI...
> 
> osti, immagina che incubo:rotfl:


macchè incubo
offrirebbe a tutti il caffè
e la torta di mele appena sfornata


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> macchè incubo
> offrirebbe a tutti il caffè
> e la torta di mele appena sfornata


casa mia è 70mq scarsi e ho solo 6 sedie e un divano, tocca fa la selezione all'ingresso


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> macchè incubo
> offrirebbe a tutti il caffè
> e la torta di mele appena sfornata



ah, sicuro...


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> casa mia è 70mq scarsi e ho solo 6 sedie e un divano, tocca fa la selezione all'ingresso


esagerato!
ma hai fatto la torta della domenica?
senno non ti viene a trovare nessuno


free ha detto:


> ah, sicuro...


ma lo sai che è un burlone
sarà felicissimo ed onorato
di ospitare tutti nella sua magione
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> esagerato!
> ma hai fatto la torta della domenica?
> senno non ti viene a trovare nessuno


il dolce lo porta l'ospite


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> esagerato!
> ma hai fatto la torta della domenica?
> senno non ti viene a trovare nessuno
> 
> ...



ma infatti...del resto chi non lo sarebbe??


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> il dolce lo porta l'ospite


allora buona domenica
e goditi la partita
sguinzaglierò la belva
e troveremo una casa in cui
si sono cucinati dolci
lui è bravissimo a stanare cibo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


free ha detto:


> ma infatti...del resto chi non lo sarebbe??


infatti auto-invitiamoci
a casa di tutti quelli che cucinano bene:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Esatto, non ci conosciamo, io non conosco nessuno e. Continuo a non sentirmi la benvenuta in toto



Mi dispiace. A questo punto è un problema tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente
> l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro
> specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
> specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
> ...


Ma davvero ti hanno scritto così in mp? Da piegarsi dal ridere. Spero che tu abbia misurato la coglionata che ti é state detto. Pagherei per sapwew chi è sto pirla ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Guarda che non interessa neanche a me, sono cose che ho capito e *che mi sono state dette*
> Bazzico nei fora da 10 anni e qui non succede niente che non succeda altrove
> Solo che se mi permetto di dire che ci sono coppie ecco che parte l'embolo
> Io sono così, diretta e sincera, pure brusca e a tratti anche sgradevole e antipatica perché non amo far fare voli pindarici alle parole
> Però c'è tanta gente che gli puzza subito il culo e io non ci posso fare niente


* tra il dire e il fare c'è sempre di mezzo il mare *
se tu sei a conoscenza di legami sentimentali tra due utenti non vuol dire che lo sia anche io   A me relazioni esplicitate qui  non risultano poi boh ammetto che leggo tipo il 30% di ciò che si scrive ... aggiungo che se A mi dicesse "sai che B e C hanno una relazione?" nemmeno prenderei in considerazione la confidenza, sono come San Tommaso  E ribadisco son comunque cazzi altrui  diventerebbero miei solo se lo spetteguless dovesse coinvolgere me.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo il fatto che tu lo chieda mi perplime.
> violadelpensiero mette spesso una sua foto: è molto bella ...ti pare che qualcuna la boicotti per via di qualche osso?


No perché invidia tra donne qui non ne vedo .. Al limite leggo uomini stupidi che provano a fomentare che è altro discorso :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> arieccomi, che è successo nell'ultima ora?
> E' stato smascherato il collezionista d'ossa?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflrrore


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflrrore


guarda cedo tutto tranne i pollici, quelli sono vitali :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché invidia tra donne qui non ne vedo .. Al limite leggo uomini stupidi che provano a fomentare che è altro discorso :mexican:


concordo, non invidio
femori o tibie di chicchessia qui
e onestamente non mi pare
che ci sia qualcuno che provi
a fomentare rivalità
ma è anche vero che non leggo tutto
e forse mi sono persa qualcosa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> guarda cedo tutto tranne i pollici, quelli sono vitali :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ma poi che significa dove scrivo io devi scrivere tu? Mah..
Biri parli per enigmi e soprattutto mi sa che credi troppo a ció che ti raccontano.


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi che significa dove scrivo io devi scrivere tu? Mah..
> Biri parli per enigmi e soprattutto mi sa che credi troppo a ció che ti raccontano.


caspita che belle gambe farfie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> caspita che belle gambe farfie


Ma dai...grazie!
DMani dal pc cambio l'avatar


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai...grazie!
> DMani dal pc cambio l'avatar


sono curiosa e te le dovo chiedere
ma hai la gonna metà bianca e metà nera?
per la serie la discrezione


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono curiosa e te le dovo chiedere
> ma hai la gonna metà bianca e metà nera?
> per la serie la discrezione


Vestito nero e avevo in mano un coprispalle bianco di pizzo


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

OT Minerva, bella canzone! La stavo ascoltando anch'io mentre leggevo qui poi ho cliccato il tuo link


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> diciamo che ha il suo perchè
> proporrei uno spin off sul tipo "importanza del culo nella fenomenologia della gatta morta"


step successivo: gattamortismo. applicazioni pratiche del culo nella lap dance con una porta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> step successivo: gattamortismo. applicazioni pratiche del culo nella lap dance con una porta.



Finalmente trovo un fine intenditore


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finalmente trovo un fine intenditore


sì ma se non ce lo fai vedere rientri nella categoria "gattamorta con tendenza profumiera"...


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> step successivo: gattamortismo. applicazioni pratiche del culo nella lap dance con una porta.


Affinchè l'applicazione sia pratica bisogna individuare un genere di porta consono all'utilizzo da parte di culo, più o meno importante.
Bisogna altresì fissare dei punti per la sicurezza della gattamorta in questione, quindi propongo di evitare le porta a soffietto o a scrigno.
Bisogna altresì fissare una tipologia di legno adatto, che sia massiccio e non compensato stile Ikea, al fine di evitare impronte del suddetto culo nella porta in caso di scivolata.
Bisogna altresì fissare i limiti per difetto/eccesso di misura per gli stipiti, che possono essere utili come appoggio coreografico.
Nessun limite al disegno della porta, liscia o specchiata è questione di gusti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sì ma se non ce lo fai vedere rientri nella categoria "gattamorta con tendenza profumiera"...



Vedi che rimango IT?
se lo faccio vedere vado OT 

richiedesi thread apposito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Affinchè l'applicazione sia pratica bisogna individuare un genere di porta consono all'utilizzo da parte di culo, più o meno importante.
> Bisogna altresì fissare dei punti per la sicurezza della gattamorta in questione, quindi propongo di evitare le porta a soffietto o a scrigno.
> Bisogna altresì fissare una tipologia di legno adatto, che sia massiccio e non compensato stile Ikea, al fine di evitare impronte del suddetto culo nella porta in caso di scivolata.
> Bisogna altresì fissare i limiti per difetto/eccesso di misura per gli stipiti, che possono essere utili come appoggio coreografico.
> Nessun limite al disegno della porta, liscia o specchiata è questione di gusti.



Meglio di un disegnatore d'interni


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Meglio di un disegnatore d'interni


Si vede che sto girando per case!?


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Affinchè l'applicazione sia pratica bisogna individuare un genere di porta consono all'utilizzo da parte di culo, più o meno importante.
> Bisogna altresì fissare dei punti per la sicurezza della gattamorta in questione, quindi propongo di evitare le porta a soffietto o a scrigno.
> Bisogna altresì fissare una tipologia di legno adatto, che sia massiccio e non compensato stile Ikea, al fine di evitare impronte del suddetto culo nella porta in caso di scivolata.
> Bisogna altresì fissare i limiti per difetto/eccesso di misura per gli stipiti, che possono essere utili come appoggio coreografico.
> Nessun limite al disegno della porta, liscia o specchiata è questione di gusti.


fondamentale anche stabilire la larghezza della porta, che può variare a seconda della taglia del culo. E ovviamente la largheza della porta è mente proporzionale alla taglia. Il tutto per onorare il rapporto aureo.
Ad esempio, per una taglia 42/44va bene un'anta da 60 a 70 cm. Per una taglia  46 come minimo ci vuole una porta da 80. E così via.


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedi che rimango IT?
> se lo faccio vedere vado OT
> 
> richiedesi thread apposito


occhei.
Quindi c'è già il tuo culo e quello di Free che sono disponibili per un contest...
A Farfalla mi sa che non chiederò di postarlo!


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> occhei.
> Quindi c'è già il tuo culo e* quello di Free *che sono disponibili per un contest...
> A Farfalla mi sa che non chiederò di postarlo!



...ROSSO


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fondamentale anche stabilire la larghezza della porta, che può variare a seconda della taglia del culo. E ovviamente la largheza della porta è mente proporzionale alla taglia. Il tutto per onorare il rapporto aureo.
> Ad esempio, per una taglia 42/44va bene un'anta da 60 a 70 cm. Per una taglia  46 come minimo ci vuole una porta da 80. E così via.


Dimenticavo la base...
Propongo anche di individuare uno spessore che possa rendere piacevole alla gattamorta stessa pratiche di twerking...


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...ROSSO


rosso?
Ma allora è un culetto timido! Che teneroooo!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dimenticavo la base...
> Propongo anche di individuare uno spessore che possa rendere piacevole alla gattamorta stessa pratiche di twerking...


Per questa branca credo sia giusto nominare docente Shakira!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Per questa branca credo sia giusto nominare docente Shakira!


Ci vedo più adatta una Nicki Minaj...


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> rosso?
> Ma allora è un culetto timido! Che teneroooo!



...ma non è possibile, non capisci un cazzo...

ti ho messo rosso


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...ma non è possibile, non capisci un cazzo...
> 
> ti ho messo rosso


avevo capito... facevo il vago e rincaravo la dose.
Oh ma che il ban ti ha rimbambita?


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci vedo più adatta una Nicki Minaj...


e chi è costei?


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> avevo capito... facevo il vago e rincaravo la dose.
> Oh ma che il ban ti ha rimbambita?


no macchè, avevo capito che avevi capito, facevo la vaga per insultarti senza motivo
...qualcosa imparo pure io


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e chi è costei?


Non chiedere...che sono brutte cose...


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> no macchè, avevo capito che avevi capito, facevo la vaga per insultarti senza motivo
> ...qualcosa imparo pure io


seeeeee! Devi migliorare nel mentire!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non chiedere...che sono brutte cose...


ho visto un suo video. Anaconda.


Ma che oggi è il 29 febbraio? 

Comunque il suo nome è un po' troppo simile al tuo nick, e siccome penso che poche cose sono casuali... facendo 2 + 2...


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ho visto un suo video. Anaconda.
> 
> 
> Ma che oggi è il 29 febbraio?
> ...


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> seeeeee! Devi migliorare nel mentire!



uff...ma era un insulto sincero


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi che significa dove scrivo io devi scrivere tu? Mah..
> Biri parli per enigmi e soprattutto mi sa che credi troppo a ció che ti raccontano.


ma sei sicura che io creda alle chiacchiere?


----------



## ologramma (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai...grazie!
> DMani dal pc cambio l'avatar


bene speriamo che  metti la parte alta , tanto ormai voi donne siete prese dalla vostra vanità e qualcuna si è palesata già in chiaro, anche se per pochissimo tempo , di maschietti non so non mi sembra, io avevo messo un occhio come principessa ma di visi vedo sempre attori che non penso assomiglino ai volti reali


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero ti hanno scritto così in mp? Da piegarsi dal ridere. Spero che tu abbia misurato la coglionata che ti é state detto. Pagherei per sapwew chi è sto pirla ahahah


io l'ho misurata in base a due parametri
chi me l'ha detta
quello che leggo quotidianamente


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque la cosa dell'anonimato ha ovviamente senso. Cioè, non è che siccome qualcuno qui ha il mio nome o numero di telefono va da s'è che è come se l'abbiano tutti e quindi tanto vale piazzare pure la foto in avatar. Eh.


ha senso per te, per me no, visto che ci sono utenti che stanno qui
che hanno pure il mio account di fb
e cmq non mi pare di aver chiesto niente a nessuno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci vedo più adatta una Nicki Minaj...


Madonna mia, c'è mio figlio che ascolta quella orribile canzone Anaconda circa 20 volte al giorno... ce l'ha pure come suoneria del cellulare... la odio profondamente

Però grazie a questa Nicki non mi sento più così culona...


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Madonna mia, c'è mio figlio che ascolta quella orribile canzone Anaconda circa 20 volte al giorno... ce l'ha pure come suoneria del cellulare... la odio profondamente
> 
> Però grazie a questa Nicki non mi sento più così culona...


E' orrenda sul serio...:unhappy:
Vabbè dai, pensa che c'è gente che per avere il culone si fa mettere le protesi!!! 
Anche io tutta natura...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma sei sicura che io creda alle chiacchiere?


Quindi sai per certo cui scopa con chi?


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi sai per certo cui scopa con chi?


di sicuro c'è solo la morte
diciamo che alcune cose le so


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io l'ho misurata in base a due parametri
> chi me l'ha detta
> quello che leggo quotidianamente


Allora sono tonta o leggo un forum diverso. Con questo non dico che non ci siano coppie, e saranno anche cazzo loro, ma che qui c'è gente che difende il suo osso è davvero una minchiata


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> di sicuro c'è solo la morte
> diciamo che alcune cose le so


Se le sai è perchè ti sono state riferite di consefuebza credi a delle voci a meno che non ci sia quanche utente che assiste quando altri copulano


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora sono tonta o leggo un forum diverso. Con questo non dico che non ci siano coppie, e saranno anche cazzo loro, ma che qui c'è gente che difende il suo osso è davvero una minchiata


no ma io sono diversi post che rimarco il fatto che non me ne freghi niente
con la persona del messaggio pvt si parlava del benvenuto "tiepido" nei miei confronti
e mi ha detto questa cosa
altre cose non le ha negate per non dire di sì
insomma, non sono mica scema eh....
dopo 10 anni nel web qualcosa capisco pure io
fermo restando che non sono qui in cerca e non me ne frega niente

solo che mi fa specie che vi scandalizziate tanto
in tutti i forum gli utenti trombano
che non si possa dire mi sembra assurdo


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se le sai è perchè ti sono state riferite di consefuebza credi a delle voci a meno che non ci sia quanche utente che assiste quando altri copulano


se sono quelli che copulano....


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Scusatemi, potete anche mandarmi affanculo...
Ma anche fosse che qui si fanno orge allucinanti, qual è il problema?!
Che io non l'ho mica capito!


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusatemi, potete anche mandarmi affanculo...
> Ma anche fosse che qui si fanno orge allucinanti, qual è il problema?!
> Che io non l'ho mica capito!


ah ma neanche io...
me stanno a fà un processo per una cosa secondo me normalissima


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no ma io sono diversi post che rimarco il fatto che non me ne freghi niente
> con la persona del messaggio pvt si parlava del benvenuto "tiepido" nei miei confronti
> e mi ha detto questa cosa
> altre cose non le ha negate per non dire di sì
> ...


Io non dico che nessuno tromba anzi certamente succede. Che qualcuno metta in giro voce in mp mi fa specie e lo trovo pessimo e che tu gli dia retta anche.
Ripeto non mi é chiaro il quasi obligo di scrivere qyi perchè ti viene imposto da altri.
Per quel che mi riguarda ti leggo volentieri


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se sono quelli che copulano....


Ah ok. Allora non sono pettegolezzi ma semplicemente i diretti interessati che si sono confidati con te. Non avevo capito ma capisco anche meno il metterti in guardia da chi difende l'osso..


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non dico che nessuno tromba anzi certamente succede. Che qualcuno metta in giro voce in mp mi fa specie e lo trovo pessimo e che tu gli dia retta anche.
> Ripeto non mi é chiaro il quasi obligo di scrivere qyi perchè ti viene imposto da altri.
> Per quel che mi riguarda ti leggo volentieri


ma non ho capito perchè io debba raccontare tutti i fatti miei
mi è stato chiesto di scrivere da persone che, evidentemente
apprezzano me come persona e apprezzano quello che scrivo


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok. Allora non sono pettegolezzi ma semplicemente i diretti interessati che si sono confidati con te. Non avevo capito ma capisco anche meno il metterti in guardia da chi difende l'osso..


non posso certo parlare per gli altri, io che ne so?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma non ho capito perchè io debba raccontare tutti i fatti miei
> mi è stato chiesto di scrivere da persone che, evidentemente
> apprezzano me come persona e apprezzano quello che scrivo


Ma chi ti ha chiesto i fatti tuoi? Hai scritto una frase che ho interpretato come se non ti andasse di scrivere qui ma qualcuno ti obbligava e mi incuriosiva come facesse ad obbligarti, 
Non ti ho mica chiesto chi te lo chiede


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non posso certo parlare per gli altri, io che ne so?


??????


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha chiesto i fatti tuoi? Hai scritto una frase che ho interpretato come se non ti andasse di scrivere qui ma qualcuno ti obbligava e mi incuriosiva come facesse ad obbligarti,
> Non ti ho mica chiesto chi te lo chiede


quando mi si fanno le pulci a tutti i post
no che non mi va di scrivere qui dentro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no ma io sono diversi post che rimarco il fatto che non me ne freghi niente
> con la persona del messaggio pvt si parlava del benvenuto "tiepido" nei miei confronti
> e mi ha detto questa cosa
> altre cose non le ha negate per non dire di sì
> ...




Ma tiepido da parte di chi? 

Guarda che a me mi accolsero a bastonate qui. Anche per  Farfalla fu così.

Avevo un comitato composto da persa, fedifrago e Daniele che mi.lisciavano il pelo a ogni post. 

Puttana, disgustosa, dovesti avere la decenza di tacere erano il minimo sindacale.

In confronto tu sei stata trattata da regina.

Con questo non voglio giustificare chi  può essere stato scortese con te.


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tiepido da parte di chi?
> Guarda che a me mi accolsero a bastonate qui. Anche Farfalla.
> Avevo un comitato composto da persa, fedifrago e Daniele che mi.lisciavano il pelo a ogni post.
> Puttana, disgustosa, dovesti avere la decenza di tacere erano il minimo sindacale.
> ...


ma infatti ho detto tipiedo, non ho detto che sono stata trattata male
però se mi scrivono per dirmi che la "colpa" di questa accoglienza
è la mia foto
a distanza di mesi mi sento dire "eh ma nel primo post che hai scritto parlavi di tette" (cazzo che memoria)
scrivo che io ho messo la mia faccia e mi viene risposto "anche un po' di tette"
scusa ma io alle roncole che volano non ci credo
ma un filino di malafede sì


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusatemi, potete anche mandarmi affanculo...
> Ma anche fosse che qui si fanno orge allucinanti, qual è il problema?!
> Che io non l'ho mica capito!


Forse c'è un misunderstanding generale  il problema non c'è .. Al limite c'è un nick pettegolo che si preoccupa di scrivere in pvt i cavoli di altri o forse i suoi ( che coinvolgono altri nick) boh  curiosa sta cosa e poi dicono che le donne son pettegole sempre detto che i veri pettegoli sono certi uomini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti ho detto tipiedo, non ho detto che sono stata trattata male*
> però se mi scrivono per dirmi che la "colpa" di questa accoglienza
> è la mia foto*
> a distanza di mesi mi sento dire "eh ma nel primo post che hai scritto parlavi di tette" (cazzo che memoria)
> ...


sicura che il senso finale fosse questo?
poi per carità, tu sai chi e come te l'ha detto e di conseguenza che peso dargli

io, ripeto: al massimo posso avere della sanissima invidia per il tuo bel decolletè


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

A questo punto propongo il mese delle tette...
Sti piedi mi hanno già stancata, troppo fetish...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Forse c'è un misunderstanding generale*  il problema non c'è .. Al limite c'è un nick pettegolo che si preoccupa di scrivere in pvt i cavoli di altri o forse i suoi ( che coinvolgono altri nick) boh  curiosa sta cosa e poi dicono che le donne son pettegole sempre detto che i veri pettegoli sono certi uomini


ecco sì

su mtv c'è modern family, una certa gloria che ha due bocce da paura


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A questo punto propongo il mese delle tette...
> Sti piedi mi hanno già stancata, troppo fetish...



bastarda, no le tette no


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti ho detto tipiedo, non ho detto che sono stata trattata male
> però se mi scrivono per dirmi che la "colpa" di questa accoglienza
> è la mia foto
> a distanza di mesi mi sento dire "eh ma nel primo post che hai scritto parlavi di tette" (cazzo che memoria)
> ...


Io memoria ne ho poca.  Ma una che appena entrata scrive che ha una tetta piu' piccola dell'altra mi e' rimasta impressa. E' UNA COLPA?

Proprio per la, precisazione e per  la successiva conferma a J.B.

Ricordo anche cose di altri forumisti . 

Poi se una mette la sua foto e tace nessuno ci fa nemmeno caso. Io quella di viola non l'ho mai notata. Non ne ha mai parlato. Come quella di Lopalal o di Sienne, ma loro non cercavano popolarita'. Se una le mette e le cambia in continuazione e ne fa tema di discussione il problema e' suo.


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A questo punto propongo il mese delle tette...
> Sti piedi mi hanno già stancata, troppo fetish...



Io so chi vincerebbe, e non certo io.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco sì
> 
> su mtv c'è modern family, una certa gloria che ha due bocce da paura


adoro modern family e pure la gnocca che dici  Cioè GLoria mi fa morire dal ridere


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bastarda, no le tette no


Siiii le Tette si


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bastarda, no le tette no



Sono meglio piccole, invecchiando non cadono.

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono meglio piccole, invecchiando non cadono.
> 
> :rotfl:


Mah mica vero


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse c'è un misunderstanding generale  il problema non c'è .. Al limite c'è un nick pettegolo che si preoccupa di scrivere in pvt i cavoli di altri o forse i suoi ( che coinvolgono altri nick) boh  curiosa sta cosa e poi dicono che le donne son pettegole sempre detto che i veri pettegoli sono certi uomini


Io credo che alla fine ci siano diversi punti sui quali discutere (ma anche no!)...
Non è questione di una foto, non è questione di una confidenza, non è questione di atteggiamenti...è una serie di cose.
A me nessuno è venuto a dirmi in pvt "sai questo, questa e quest'altro trombano alla grande, io trombo come un caimano, tizio e caio si fotterebbero chiunque, ma non gliela fanno", ma anche se nessuno è venuto a dirmelo lo posso sapere di mio, non perchè mi faccio viaggi mentali, ma proprio perchè è una cosa naturale...come in ogni gruppo che si rispetti.
Capisco anche il discorso che fa Biri sull'accoglienza, nessuno l'ha accolta male, ma un po' di diffidenza iniziale c'è stata...l'ho visto anche nei miei confronti, in maniera molto più netta rispetto ad altri luoghi virtuali.
Vero è che qui davvero in molti si conoscono, non è un gossip, è scritto ovunque...e posso dire che secondo me qui si conoscono molte più persone di quelle che ho visto in altri posti.
In un forum la cosa che dovrebbe essere fondamentale è proprio quello che la gente scrive, spesso e volentieri invece ci si ferma prima...ma anche questo è naturale, è nell'ordine delle cose.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bastarda, no le tette no


Eh scusa...ogni mese deve esserci una vincitrice/vincitore diversa/o...se no che gusto c'è!?


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah mica vero



VERO? 

A 60 non hai il seno che avevi a 40 ed a 40 e' diverso che a 20.

Si cambia..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh scusa...ogni mese deve esserci una vincitrice/vincitore diversa/o...se no che gusto c'è!?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

avete detto niente...state parlando di sofia vergara.
chiara ma lo sai che mi assomigli?(o ti assomiglio )
zigomi e taglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete detto niente...state parlando di sofia vergara.
> chiara ma lo sai che mi assomigli?
> zigomi e taglio



scoop


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

io sta cosa dell'accoglienza non la capisco...a me giustamente misero in classifica tra le più antipatiche.embè?
che stiamo a fare pucci pucci cuoco cuoco baci baci a tutte le ragazze del circondario?


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh scusa...ogni mese deve esserci una vincitrice/vincitore diversa/o...se no che gusto c'è!?


e qual'è il premio?"Osso d'oro" 2014?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

adesso però i colori sono questi, metto la modella perchè non ho una foto sottomano


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

mollaci labiri che a volte sembri una temibile concorrente di miss italia boicottata dal gruppo di sfigate:singleeye:


----------



## birba (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mollaci labiri che a volte sembri una temibile concorrente di miss italia boicottata dal gruppo di sfigate:singleeye:


me ne devo andare?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> me ne devo andare?


ossignur...eppure quando vuoi lo hai il senso dell'umorismo.eddai


----------



## Eratò (19 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> me ne devo andare?


no


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che alla fine ci siano diversi punti sui quali discutere (ma anche no!)...
> Non è questione di una foto, non è questione di una confidenza, non è questione di atteggiamenti...è una serie di cose.
> A me nessuno è venuto a dirmi in pvt "sai questo, questa e quest'altro trombano alla grande, io trombo come un caimano, tizio e caio si fotterebbero chiunque, ma non gliela fanno", ma anche se nessuno è venuto a dirmelo lo posso sapere di mio, non perchè mi faccio viaggi mentali, ma proprio perchè è una cosa naturale...come in ogni gruppo che si rispetti.
> Capisco anche il discorso che fa Biri sull'accoglienza, nessuno l'ha accolta male, ma un po' di diffidenza iniziale c'è stata...l'ho visto anche nei miei confronti, in maniera molto più netta rispetto ad altri luoghi virtuali.
> ...


Le foto nell'avatar non c'entrano nulla altrimenti lo stesso discorso potrebbe farsi per viola, invece. Quindi lasciamo stare le foto dell'avatar che sono solo una specie di alibi. le confidenze che vengono fatte possono essere diverse e ognuno che le riceve le valuta secondo il suo modo di essere. se uno tenta di farmi una confidenza intima che riguarda terzi lo stoppo subito per il semplice motivo che a me scoccerebbe essere oggetto di conversazioni pruriginose a mia insaputa e quindi evito di adottare comportamenti verso altri  che io  non gradisco per me, se mi fa sue confidenze non ne parlo proprio con altri. in tutta  sincerità quello che posso  notare qui dentro e' una  maggiore confidenza di tizio  con caio ma non mi viene  in mente di pensare oltre... Non so come e' stata accolta la Biri perché onestamente non ricordo nemmeno la sua presentazione. ritengo quasi normale quando si arriva in un luogo ( virtuale o meno) nuovo che da parte di tutti ( nuovo utente compreso)  ci sia un atteggiamento civile e di studio per capire chi si ha di fronte ma succede in ogni situazione. in sintesi tutta questa polemica la comprendo poco e l'unico aspetto che mi stona è il tizio dell'osso.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> VERO?
> 
> A 60 non hai il seno che avevi a 40 ed a 40 e' diverso che a 20.
> 
> Si cambia..


Intendevo dire che conosco donne con una seconda misura che ad una Certa età hanno evidenti problemi di tenuta a seno nudo


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Comunque ti ho vista!!!


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che conosco donne con una seconda misura che ad una Certa età hanno evidenti problemi di tenuta a seno nudo


Avevo capito male.

Si. Anche una seconda cambia con l'eta'.

Pero' ho una zia che ha un seno enorme e senza reggiseno fa impressione. Meglio piccolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ti ho vista!!!


bel culo vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bel culo vero? :rotfl:


Gran bel culo, yesssssssss!!!! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le foto nell'avatar non c'entrano nulla altrimenti lo stesso discorso potrebbe farsi per viola, invece. Quindi lasciamo stare le foto dell'avatar che sono solo una specie di alibi. le confidenze che vengono fatte possono essere diverse e ognuno che le riceve le valuta secondo il suo modo di essere. se uno tenta di farmi una confidenza intima che riguarda terzi lo stoppo subito per il semplice motivo che a me scoccerebbe essere oggetto di conversazioni pruriginose a mia insaputa e quindi evito di adottare comportamenti verso altri  che io  non gradisco per me, se mi fa sue confidenze non ne parlo proprio con altri. in tutta  sincerità quello che posso  notare qui dentro e' una  maggiore confidenza di tizio  con caio ma non mi viene  in mente di pensare oltre... Non so come e' stata accolta la Biri perché onestamente non ricordo nemmeno la sua presentazione. ritengo quasi normale quando si arriva in un luogo ( virtuale o meno) nuovo che da parte di tutti ( nuovo utente compreso)  ci sia un atteggiamento civile e di studio per capire chi si ha di fronte ma succede in ogni situazione. in sintesi tutta questa polemica la comprendo poco e l'unico aspetto che mi stona *è il tizio dell'osso*.



probabilmente si sentiva osso o ce l'hanno fatto sentire.
meditiamo, donne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gran bel culo, yesssssssss!!!! :up:


a quando il tuo?
:leccaculo:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bel culo vero? :rotfl:


ma dove ti hanno vista?


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a quando il tuo?
> :leccaculo:


Tiè, vedo non vedo...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dove ti hanno vista?


abbiamo postato la foto del culo e delle tette


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo postato la foto del culo e delle tette


dove???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbiamo postato la foto del culo e delle tette


ma quella dell'avatar sei tu?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tiè, vedo non vedo...


che capelli lunghi!


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma quella dell'avatar sei tu?


ma no c'est inès de la fressange


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che capelli lunghi!


Adesso sono quasi rasata però!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Adesso sono quasi rasata però!


davvero? che coraggio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no c'est inès de la fressange


e chi è? non l'ho mai sentita... sono molto ignorante?


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> davvero? che coraggio!


Li ho tagliati la settimana scora, li avevo lunghi fino al fondoschiena...adesso dietro sono un centimetro! Sono più lunghetti solo su un lato!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sta cosa dell'accoglienza non la capisco...a me giustamente misero in classifica tra *le più antipatiche*.embè?
> che stiamo a fare pucci pucci cuoco cuoco baci baci a tutte le ragazze del circondario?


ma se sei così simpatica!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li ho tagliati la settimana scora, li avevo lunghi fino al fondoschiena...adesso dietro sono un centimetro! Sono più lunghetti solo su un lato!


e non è stato un trauma?


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e non è stato un trauma?


Naaaaaa!!! Una volta ogni due anni lo faccio! Tanto mi crescono a velocità impressionante!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bel culo vero? :rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Gran bel culo, yesssssssss!!!! :up:


Che mi sono persa ?!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che mi sono persa ?!


Il culo della Matraini!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Naaaaaa!!! Una volta ogni due anni lo faccio! Tanto mi crescono a velocità impressionante!



abbella :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Naaaaaa!!! Una volta ogni due anni lo faccio! Tanto mi crescono a velocità impressionante!


Ma in due anni non ti ricrescono fino al fondoschiena dai! E' impossibile!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> probabilmente si sentiva osso o ce l'hanno fatto sentire.
> meditiamo, donne


Osso qui ne dubito  qui giusto femori per yuma:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbella :up:


bella l'amichetta mia!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma in due anni non ti ricrescono fino al fondoschiena dai! E' impossibile!


No, l'ultima volta ho fatto passare 3 anni...però in 3 anni li ho tagliati 6 volte...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il culo della Matraini!!!


Uff sono andata a far la doccia e giù a postare e che si fa così ? :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Osso qui ne dubito  qui giusto femori per yuma:rotfl:


tu pensa agli ossi tuoi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> bella l'amichetta mia!



minchia però guardando bene sembra la foto della lapide, spetta che mi tocco


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> abbella :up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uff sono andata a far la doccia e giù a postare e che si fa così ? :rotfl:


E' sempre così!!!
Pensa adesso a zadig, oscuro e compagnia bella appena leggono e vedono che si sono persi!!!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque ti ho vista!!!


ha messo una sua fotina? Del culo?
Se sì, non dirmi che non l'hai salvata!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ha messo una sua fotina? Del culo?
> Se sì, non dirmi che non l'hai salvata!


L'ho messa anche io, ho appena cambiato nuovamente avatar...
Sfigato!!!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho messa anche io, ho appena cambiato nuovamente avatar...
> Sfigato!!!


femmine infide!


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> femmine infide!


Eh caro mio...il culo è per pochi...
Bastava arrivassi 3 minuti prima!!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh caro mio...il culo è per pochi...
> Bastava arrivassi 3 minuti prima!!


sempre il solito problema: arrivare prima.
Poi quando arrivi prima, sei arrivato troppo presto.
Sigh, boia di un mondo ladro... 



:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sempre il solito problema: arrivare prima.
> Poi quando arrivi prima, sei arrivato troppo presto.
> Sigh, boia di un mondo ladro...
> 
> ...


Vabbè, tanto il 29 febbraio non è dietro l'angolo!!!


----------



## zadig (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, tanto il 29 febbraio non è dietro l'angolo!!!


ha da arriva'!


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> fondamentale anche stabilire la larghezza della porta, che può variare a seconda della taglia del culo. E ovviamente la largheza della porta è mente proporzionale alla taglia. Il tutto per onorare il rapporto aureo.
> Ad esempio, per una taglia 42/44va bene un'anta da 60 a 70 cm. Per una taglia  46 come minimo ci vuole una porta da 80. E così via.


una 42/44?

se passa a leggere
lo sgnauriz gli prende l'infarto!


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Chi ha visto chi? Cosa?
Che me so perso?


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Chi ha visto chi? Cosa?
> Che me so perso?



Il Paradiso, non per tutti.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Chi ha visto chi? Cosa?
> Che me so perso?


I culi mio e della chiara!!!


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che alla fine ci siano diversi punti sui quali discutere (ma anche no!)...
> Non è questione di una foto, non è questione di una confidenza, non è questione di atteggiamenti...è una serie di cose.
> A me nessuno è venuto a dirmi in pvt "sai questo, questa e quest'altro trombano alla grande, io trombo come un caimano, tizio e caio si fotterebbero chiunque, ma non gliela fanno", ma anche se nessuno è venuto a dirmelo lo posso sapere di mio, non perchè mi faccio viaggi mentali, ma proprio perchè è una cosa naturale...come in ogni gruppo che si rispetti.
> Capisco anche il discorso che fa Biri sull'accoglienza, nessuno l'ha accolta male, ma un po' di diffidenza iniziale c'è stata...l'ho visto anche nei miei confronti, in maniera molto più netta rispetto ad altri luoghi virtuali.
> ...


ma guarda che neanche  a me
quando sono arrivata qui
sono stata accolta con la banda
e il tappeto rosso, anzi
ricordo certe paroline....
e questa accoglienza c'è stata
anche per altri, non è una cosa
 rivolta al singolo utente


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I culi mio e della chiara!!!


e vabbè, pazienza, ho perso l'happy hour


----------



## Fantastica (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> boh ma sono solo io che non mi preoccupo o faccio caso a che tipo di rapporti ci potrebbero essere al di fuori dei byte ? :singleeye: solo io prendo per scherzi e lazzi innocui certi cazzeggi sul forum? :singleeye:  Cacchio mi tocca frenarmi quando scherzo con qualcuno qui se no mi ritrovo infilata nelle lenzuola di illustri sconosciuti :singleeye:


Madonna, Fiammy, meno male che non sono la sola. Siamo due cretine, dai.. Io queste cose non le so proprio vedere. Sarà ingenuità sagittariana?


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, Fiammy, meno male che non sono la sola. Siamo due cretine, dai.. Io queste cose non le so proprio vedere. Sarà ingenuità sagittariana?


no no, pure noi stronzi cacacazzi dell'ariete siamo d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, Fiammy, meno male che non sono la sola. Siamo due cretine, dai.. Io queste cose non le so proprio vedere. Sarà ingenuità sagittariana?


Sagittario anch'io. Ma più che non vederle ce ne freghiamo secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (19 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sagittario anch'io. Ma più che non vederle ce ne freghiamo secondo me


Probabilmente non le vediamo perché ce ne freghiamo, sì. Anche gli Ariete, ok.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, Fiammy, meno male che non sono la sola. Siamo due cretine, dai.. Io queste cose non le so proprio vedere. Sarà ingenuità sagittariana?


Eh forse  Io sono notoriamente distratta  in certi casi


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma guarda che neanche  a me
> quando sono arrivata qui
> sono stata accolta con la banda
> e il tappeto rosso, anzi
> ...


proprio maleducazione di fondo insomma


----------



## rewindmee (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I culi mio e della chiara!!!


Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Evidentemente hanno la faccia come il culo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

ancora una volta non ne siamo venuti a capo di questa benedetta forma di seduzione smorfiosetta e cascamortistica.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

c'è sempre il morto...donna, muore la gatta
uomo...ci casca il morto
che roba


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

se divagate...


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se divagate...


è il bello della diretta.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il bello della diretta.


ma io non sono contraria all'OT
anzi
ne sono una sostenitrice 
però poi si perde contatto con l'argomento principale


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora una volta non ne siamo venuti a capo di questa benedetta forma di seduzione smorfiosetta e cascamortistica.


Io non ci trovo nulla di male.
Qualcuna l'ho trovata patetica, anzi molto spesso le trovo patetiche perché le vedo sprecare energie per uomini di cui non frega loro nulla e per i quali basterebbe molto molto meno, tipo respirare.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io non sono contraria all'OT
> anzi
> ne sono una sostenitrice
> però poi si perde contatto con l'argomento principale


va bene:
più educazione
meno ot


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene:
> più educazione
> meno ot


ti metto in firma
sallo


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancora una volta non ne siamo venuti a capo di questa benedetta forma di seduzione smorfiosetta e cascamortistica.


Eh ma per venirne a capo dovrebbe palesarsi lo spirito di una gatta morta che ci spieghi il perché e il percome usi queste tecniche e a che pro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma per venirne a capo dovrebbe palesarsi lo spirito di una gatta morta che ci spieghi il perché e il percome usi queste tecniche e a che pro!



Voilà. Je suis la gattà mortà.
Fatemi le domande e io vi ragguaglierò.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voilà. Je suis la gattà mortà.
> Fatemi le domande e io vi ragguaglierò.


Uhm per prima cosa dovresti farti la ceretta ai baffi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhm per prima cosa dovresti farti la ceretta ai baffi.



Ecco. La gatta morta s una simile affermazione comincerebbe a sospirare sui motivi che non le.hanno consentito di farsi bella.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

chiara non sei assolutamente credibile come gatta morta, bocciata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara non sei assolutamente credibile come gatta morta, bocciata



Uff.
Tutto questo studiare lo stanislavsky per niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara non sei assolutamente credibile come gatta morta, bocciata


A sto punto fai prima a scrivere chi lo sarebbe qua dentro, poi la si convoca e le si chiede cosa vuoi sapere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmmm
> 
> non so mica se la gatta morta è sempre "leggera" e se in qualche caso non nasconda un po' di tristezza.
> qualcuna ,dico, non tutte che mi arriva president fra capo e collo a dire che chi non troieggia è sospetta.


Trovo frizzante, intrigante, divertente l'occhio vivo, l'atteggiamento vivace, provocante, giocoso. 

Ti faccio un esempio. 

Mi sono trasferito da poco e quasi tutte le mattine, allo stesso orario in cui esco di casa, c'è una donna che porta a passeggio il cane davanti a casa mia. Ha dei capelli stupendi, è minuta ma tonicissima e uno sguardo molto penetrante, vivo, bei lineamenti del viso. Del cane nulla so, tanto per precisare...

 Ci limitiamo al saluto e ci seguiamo con sguardo e sorriso reciproco come calamitati per una decina di secondi, finchè uno dei due si volta (lei trascinata dal cane oppure io dall'auto).

L'ho incrociata anche al supermercato (io solo, lei con quella che presumo essere sua figlia 14/15enne) e il gioco è proseguito. Lei quando si sente guardata distoglie lo sguardo. Quando lo distolgo io, mi accorgo che mi guarda e fa in modo di cogliere il mio sguardo.

Premesso che per frociaggine, rincoglionimento, paura di espormi, paura di rendermi ridicolo, non mi farei mai avanti con una persona che bazzica a 10 metri dalla mia famiglia e da casa mia, non so se è gattamorta, canaglia, troia, flirting o sono coglione io. Però è un gioco che mi piace e che non toglie nulla a nessuno.

Non mi piacciono, anzi trovo ridicole, le Rottermaier-a-prescindere, le Boldrini-wannabe e quelle che non sono capaci di giocare con il proprio "potere" seduttivo, anche in modo autoironico e lo vedono come un tabù.

Gattamorta/o secondo me è qualcuno che usa questo potere per ottenere qualcosa, non avendo altri mezzi/capacità.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Trovo frizzante, intrigante, divertente l'occhio vivo, l'atteggiamento vivace, provocante, giocoso.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...


oh finalmente .ben gentile president


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Trovo frizzante, intrigante, divertente l'occhio vivo, l'atteggiamento vivace, provocante, giocoso.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...


Più che per ottenere qualcosa per dimostrare a se stessa di avere questo potere e divertirsi ad esercitarlo
Il gioco con la vicina di casa mi sembra di tutt'altra natura
Magari se tu non fossi rincoglionito o non avessi paura di risultare ridicolo ci starebbbe anche


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Trovo frizzante, intrigante, divertente l'occhio vivo, l'atteggiamento vivace, provocante, giocoso.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe il potere di farsi notare?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe il potere di farsi notare?


Ma chi? La tipa che piscia il cane? 

Io mi riferivo al concetto di gattamorta in generale, non a lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma chi? La tipa che piscia il cane?
> 
> Io mi riferivo al concetto di gattamorta in generale, non a lei.


Sì. O meglio, esemplificando il concetto hai usato lei, quindi mi riferivo a quelle che si fanno notare.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' sempre così!!!
> Pensa adesso a zadig, oscuro e compagnia bella appena leggono e vedono che si sono persi!!!


Piacere, sono "compagnia bella"


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voilà. Je suis la gattà mortà.
> Fatemi le domande e io vi ragguaglierò.


Ma vada via lei!!!!


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Di "gattemorte" ne conosco....sono quelle che fanno le fusa appunto come gattine ma quando t'avvicini scappano oppure fanno il broncio come le bambine ma non troppo per non irritare ma neanche poco  giusto per farsi notare e consolare, non sono dirette e non vanno in escadescenze, dotate di un bel autocontrollo in modo che non ti avvicini e non ti allontani eccessivamente...
sanno agire a seconda delle reazioni del altro...non penso che lo facciano apposta, secondo una strategia.È il loro modo inconsapevole di essere.Almeno quelle che conosco io.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Di "gattemorte" ne conosco....sono quelle che fanno le fusa appunto come gattine ma quando t'avvocini scappano oppure fanno il broncio come le bambine ma troppo per non irritare ma neanche poco per farsi notare, *non sono dirette e non vanno in escadescenze, dotate di un bel autocontrollo in modo che non ti avvicini e non ti allontani eccessivamente*...
> sanno agire a seconda delle reazioni del altro...non penso che lo facciano apposta, secondo una strategia.È il loro modo inconsapevole di essere.Almeno quelle che conosco io.


è ufficiale, non sono una gattamorta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è ufficiale, non sono una gattamorta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Macchè. Ci sono modi e modi.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è ufficiale, non sono una gattamorta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ho mai pensato che tu appartenessi alla categoria


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma vada via lei!!!!



Mi consenta. Lei non conosce i miei trascorsi gatteschi


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè. Ci sono modi e modi.


quindi secondo te lo sono?


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Trovo frizzante, intrigante, divertente l'occhio vivo, l'atteggiamento vivace, provocante, giocoso.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> 
> ...


Il gioco di sguardi al mattino non è gattamortismo, anche perchè bisognerebbe vedere se lo stesso gioco lo fa pure con l'ottantenne che esce di casa dopo di te...
Il gioco di sguardi è appunto un gioco e come tale divertente perchè in qualche modo ti regala un sorriso durante la giornata.
La gattamorta invece non si ferma al gioco di sguardi tra sconosciuti, la gattamorta si avvicina in maniera molto fisica e palpabile alle vittime...e lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
E i tornaconti sono di svariate nature, può essere di carattere territoriale all'interno di un gruppo, può essere per avere vita più facile al lavoro, può essere per una grossa insicurezza di fondo...


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato che tu appartenessi alla categoria


sono troppo terra terra, lo so


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Piacere, sono "compagnia bella"



:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente
> l'anonimato è una puttanata, specie qui dentro
> specie quando leggi che quei due si sono incontrati
> specie quando leggi che quegli altri si mandano il vazzappino
> ...


ok, sono poco attento...e sicuramente non ho nulla di femminile, evidentemente neanche l'intuito...ma perchè parli di cattiva accoglienza?
e - c'entra poco, forse - tu in generale che opinione hai di chi ti scrive in privato di cagnette, ossi, e in generale utenti "terzi"?
Io la foto non la metterei, ma trovo assolutamente irrilevante la scelta, ed anzi una foto di una donna avvenente non mette mai a disagio. A me interessa leggere i contenuti, in questo quoto Stark.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. O meglio, esemplificando il concetto hai usato lei, quindi mi riferivo a quelle che si fanno notare.


Mi riferivo al giocare col potere seduttivo, saper calamitare attenzione: privo di viscidume è carisma.

Potrebbe anche essere esercitato allo scopo di compiacere se stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il gioco di sguardi al mattino non è gattamortismo, anche perchè bisognerebbe vedere se lo stesso gioco lo fa pure con l'ottantenne che esce di casa dopo di te...
> Il gioco di sguardi è appunto un gioco e come tale divertente perchè in qualche modo ti regala un sorriso durante la giornata.
> La gattamorta invece non si ferma al gioco di sguardi tra sconosciuti, la gattamorta si avvicina in maniera molto fisica e palpabile alle vittime...e lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> E i tornaconti sono di svariate nature, può essere di carattere* territoriale all'interno di un gruppo*, può essere per avere vita più facile al lavoro, può essere per una grossa insicurezza di fondo...


il peggio del peggio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La gattamorta invece non si ferma al gioco di sguardi tra sconosciuti, la gattamorta si avvicina in maniera molto fisica e palpabile alle vittime...e lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> E i tornaconti sono di svariate nature, può essere di carattere territoriale all'interno di un gruppo, può essere per avere vita più facile al lavoro, può essere per una grossa insicurezza di fondo...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi consenta. Lei non conosce i miei trascorsi gatteschi


Mi perdoni, non conosco molto il mondo felino, appartengo più al mondo canino...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il peggio del peggio



Ti ricorda qualcuna?


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il gioco di sguardi al mattino non è gattamortismo, anche perchè *bisognerebbe vedere se lo stesso gioco lo fa pure con l'ottantenne che esce di casa dopo di te...*
> Il gioco di sguardi è appunto un gioco e come tale divertente perchè in qualche modo ti regala un sorriso durante la giornata.
> La gattamorta invece non si ferma al gioco di sguardi tra sconosciuti, la gattamorta si avvicina in maniera molto fisica e palpabile alle vittime...e lo fa per un proprio tornaconto.
> E i tornaconti sono di svariate nature, può essere di carattere territoriale all'interno di un gruppo, può essere per avere vita più facile al lavoro, può essere per una grossa insicurezza di fondo...


in quel caso il discorso andrebbe ben oltre la gattamorta


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ricorda qualcuna?


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il peggio del peggio


Madonna sul serio!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna sul serio!!!!


Mettersi in competizione per emergere quando proprio non è luogo nè momento
Attirare a tutti i costi l'attenzione degli uomini presenti
Radiografia alle donne per vedere se sei la più figa
Ecc ecc

che fatica


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quindi secondo te lo sono?


Ammazza.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ok, sono poco attento...e sicuramente non ho nulla di femminile, evidentemente neanche l'intuito...ma perchè parli di cattiva accoglienza?
> e - c'entra poco, forse - tu in generale che opinione hai di chi ti scrive in privato di cagnette, ossi, e in generale utenti "terzi"?
> Io la foto non la metterei, ma trovo assolutamente irrilevante la scelta, ed anzi una foto di una donna avvenente non mette mai a disagio. A me interessa leggere i contenuti, in questo quoto Stark.


nei forum normali la nuova utenza è ambita
quando arriva un nuovo utente si cerca di metterlo a suo agio
di fargli capire come funziona il forum
di capire che tipo di persona questo utente sia
ma questo non è un forum normale
come ho detto altre volte, sono 10 anni che scrivo nei fora
ed il comportamento che ho riscontrato qui (non solo con me, ma da quanto ho letto con tutti),
non l'ho riscontrato da nessun'altra parte
in merito a chi mi scrive in pvt mantengo il riserbo
sono una persona corretta e non mi metto a "sparlare"
delle persone che mi contattano in pvt


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



A scanso di equivoci io e farfalla parliamo di comuni conoscenze esterne al forum.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A scanso di equivoci io e farfalla parliamo di comuni conoscenze esterne al forum.


Fatto bene a chiarire, l'ho dato per scontato


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
veramente?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al giocare col potere seduttivo, saper calamitare attenzione: privo di viscidume è carisma.
> 
> Potrebbe anche essere esercitato allo scopo di compiacere se stessi.


Privo di viscidume no, nel senso che la definizione di gattamortismo lo prevede in una certa quantità, non essendo esattamente un complimento. Altrimenti è carisma e punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> veramente?


Eh sì.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh sì.


e perchè sarei una gattamorta? cosa faccio?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nei forum normali la nuova utenza è ambita
> quando arriva un nuovo utente si cerca di metterlo a suo agio
> di fargli capire come funziona il forum
> di capire che tipo di persona questo utente sia
> ...



Perdona. Secondo me dovevi evitare anche il riferimento. Così come hai fatto, hai già sparlato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mettersi in competizione per emergere quando proprio non è luogo nè momento
> Attirare a tutti i costi l'attenzione degli uomini presenti
> Radiografia alle donne per vedere se sei la più figa
> Ecc ecc
> ...


Più che altro...la classica tipa che non si farebbe nessuno dei maschi presenti in un gruppo, ma che ha la pretesa che tutti i maschi abbiano occhi solo per lei è presente in ogni gruppo...è quella che non prende mai la macchina perchè sa che se fa gli occhi dolci viene riaccompagnata per intenderci...
Io sono la classica che viene al massimo portata alla fermata dell'autobus, perchè se no la poverina fa tardi...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdona. Secondo me dovevi evitare anche il riferimento. Così come hai fatto, hai già sparlato.


vero


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perdona. Secondo me dovevi evitare anche il riferimento. Così come hai fatto, hai già sparlato.


vero
però era solo per far capire a chi fa finta di non capire
che certi atteggiamenti sono notati anche da altri
e vengono "giustificati" in un certo modo (l'osso appunto)
solo che poi si è alzato un polverone pazzesco
sul fatto normalissimo che ci siano utenti che trombano
a quanto pare si fa ma non si dice :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Capisco perché è un termine che non ho mai usato.
Non interpreto in quel modo i comportamenti seduttivi.
Alcuni (mi piace usare il maschile neutro) sono naturalmente seduttivi.
Questa tra l'altro è una cosa che mi piace molto. E' il porsi da uomo (o da donna) in ogni circostanza perché non è un modo di fare è un modo di essere.
Poi c'è il cercare di essere seduttivi per avere conferme che, nonostante le proprie insicurezze e i propri limiti, si può piacere.
C'è anche un modo di fare estremamente seduttivo, con uomini e donne indifferentemente, che non ha nulla di sessuale e che è come quello dei bambini che pensano di dover piacere mostrandosi teneri, dolci, gentili, perché sono cresciuyti con insicurezze gravi.
Chi cerca di sedurre per tornaconto è un arrampicatore sociale e non credo c'entri con la definizione.
Insomma quella definizione non mi piace mi sembra, mi ripeto, una definizione maschilista di chi non la dà (a lui).


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e perchè sarei una gattamorta? cosa faccio?


Ti metti in mostra. In evidenza. Tipo quante persone ci hanno provato con te nell'ultimo x periodo (dove x non è ben specificato). Ti metti un autoscatto (che selfie mi fa schifo) per avatar e sopra "sguardo da quattordicenne" un po' alla Lolita de noantri. Dici che ti hanno invitata qui ripetutamente ma non si sa bene per quale accidenti di motivo, e che però ti hanno anche avvertita che potresti trovarti a doverti confrontare con altre tizie che hanno agguantato l'osso, che evidentemnte con sto sguardo da quattordicenne sarai una minacciona. Per dire.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Più che altro...la classica tipa che non si farebbe nessuno dei maschi presenti in un gruppo, ma che ha la pretesa che tutti i maschi abbiano occhi solo per lei è presente in ogni gruppo...è quella che non prende mai la macchina perchè sa che se fa gli occhi dolci viene riaccompagnata per intenderci...
> *Io sono la classica che viene al massimo portata alla fermata dell'autobus, perchè se no la poverina fa tardi...:rotfl:


O che magari dopo ti dice "Ma cosa ho fatto per far pensare al tipo che poteva provarci con me? 

Sulla seconda frase dipende molto da che uomini si frequentano


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> vero
> però era solo per far capire a chi fa finta di non capire
> che certi atteggiamenti sono notati anche da altri
> e vengono "giustificati" in un certo modo (l'osso appunto)
> ...


Ma secondo te chi qua dentro difende l'osso?
toglimi sta curiosità perchè io sono proprio stordita e scrivo su questo forum da 4 anni


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nei forum normali la nuova utenza è ambita
> quando arriva un nuovo utente si cerca di metterlo a suo agio
> di fargli capire come funziona il forum
> di capire che tipo di persona questo utente sia
> ...





biri ha detto:


> vero
> però era solo per far capire a chi fa finta di non capire
> che certi atteggiamenti sono notati anche da altri
> e vengono "giustificati" in un certo modo (l'osso appunto)
> ...


Mi eri simpatica. Ora meno.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O che magari dopo ti dice "Ma cosa ho fatto per far pensare al tipo che poteva provarci con me?
> 
> Sulla seconda frase dipende molto da che uomini si frequentano


Prendiamo in considerazione anche la presenza di una moltitudine di maschi scemi...che pensano che se gli fai un sorriso sono autorizzati a provarci eh...


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Privo di viscidume no, nel senso che la definizione di gattamortismo lo prevede in una certa quantità, non essendo esattamente un complimento. Altrimenti è carisma e punto.



Mi hai letto nel pensiero. Ci sono persone che illuminano una stanza entrandoci.  Basta un sorriso. 

Ne avevamo parlato proprio discutendo di  carisma.

Una mia amica, ha quel potere. Non cerca proprio nessuno, sposatissima e felicissima, oncologa ginecologa, sposata ad un medico, madre di tre figli. E' contagiosa.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendiamo in considerazione anche la presenza di una moltitudine di maschi scemi...che pensano che se gli fai un sorriso sono autorizzati a provarci eh...



Nel caso citato nessun maschio non avrebbe sbavato. 
Visto dal di fuori era da prendere a calci in culo. 
Ma mi rendo conto che quando i neuroni non battono in testa ma in altri punti sono difficili da controllare
A me infastidisce il finto stupore e quasi il fastidio della diretta interessata


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero. *Ci sono persone che illuminano una stanza entrandoci*. Basta un sorriso.
> 
> Ne avevamo parlato proprio discutendo di carisma.
> 
> Una mia amica, ha quel potere. Non cerca proprio nessuno, sposatissima e felicissima, oncologa ginecologa, sposata ad un medico, madre di tre figli. E' contagiosa.


Io sono noto per spegnere la luce, invece.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso citato nessun maschio non avrebbe sbavato.
> Visto dal di fuori era da prendere a calci in culo.
> Ma mi rendo conto che quando i neuroni non battono in testa ma in altri punti sono difficili da controllare
> A me infastidisce il finto stupore e quasi il fastidio della diretta interessata


Conosco il genere e capisco il fastidio!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono noto per spegnere la luce, invece.


Maschio atipico...


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti metti in mostra. In evidenza. Tipo quante persone ci hanno provato con te nell'ultimo x periodo (dove x non è ben specificato). Ti metti un autoscatto (che selfie mi fa schifo) per avatar e sopra "sguardo da quattordicenne" un po' alla Lolita de noantri. Dici che ti hanno invitata qui ripetutamente ma non si sa bene per quale accidenti di motivo, e che però ti hanno anche avvertita che potresti trovarti a doverti confrontare con altre tizie che hanno agguantato l'osso, che evidentemnte con sto sguardo da quattordicenne sarai una minacciona. Per dire.


allora..... facciamoci da una parte
mi metto in mostra
no
ho messo la mia foto, cosa che ho fatto praticamente ovunque
questo forum è l'unico che mi ha fatto scenate per questo
ancora devo capire perchè sapere con chi si parla infastidisca
ho parlato di argomenti attinenti al forum, ma a quanto pare
non va bene neanche quello
sguardo da quattordicenne
mi è stato detto, è una citazione, provvederò a correggere
così che tu non debba pensare chissà che cosa
dico che sono stata invitata
è vero, se devo dire minchiate dimmelo, sono brava ad inventare cazzate
mi hanno avvertita di stare attenta
vero pure questo, evidentemente chi mi ha avvisata vi conosce bene
sono una minacciona
no
non me ne frega un cazzo
sto qui perchè mi piace chiacchierare
ma sto bene anche senza dover avere a che fare con persone che hanno una pessima opinione di me
gatta  morta
se fossi stata una gatta morta
sarei entrata tutta sciantosa a far complimenti e salamelecchi in giro
non mi pare di farli
anzi
quindi scusa blowjob, ma stai dicendo cazzate 
come al solito


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendiamo in considerazione anche la presenza di una moltitudine di maschi scemi...che pensano che se gli fai un sorriso sono autorizzati a provarci eh...



Anche l'inverso.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi eri simpatica. Ora meno.


credo che stanotte non dormirò


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendiamo in considerazione anche la presenza di una moltitudine di maschi scemi...che pensano che se gli fai un sorriso sono autorizzati a provarci eh...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> allora..... facciamoci da una parte
> mi metto in mostra
> no
> ho messo la mia foto, cosa che ho fatto praticamente ovunque
> ...


Sicuramente


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Ci stai provando!?


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente


fino ad ora non ne ho dette di cose inventate
ma puoi pensare quello che credi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> allora..... facciamoci da una parte
> mi metto in mostra
> no
> ho messo la mia foto, cosa che ho fatto praticamente ovunque
> ...


Ma tu i complimenti ti aspetti di ricerverli, mica di farne. Tipo. Vabbè, mi sono rotto il cazzo.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono noto per spegnere la luce, invece.


Non parlavo di sesso. Lì se ti va male puoi sempre mettere un cuscino sulla faccia. SCEMO!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> fino ad ora non ne ho dette di cose inventate
> ma puoi pensare quello che credi


Ma infatti non penso che tu abbia detto cose inventate
Penso che chi te le ha dette non ci conosce oppure io sono storidita. E la seconda può essere benissimo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci stai provando!?


Sei tu che vuoi sminuire le mie conquiste. :rotfl:


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu i complimenti ti aspetti di ricerverli, mica di farne. Tipo. Vabbè, mi sono rotto il cazzo.


te non sai un cazzo di me


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti non penso che tu abbia detto cose inventate
> Penso che chi te le ha dette non ci conosce oppure io sono storidita. E la seconda può essere benissimo


chi me le ha dette vi conosce bene
evidentemente avrà commesso un errore


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> te non sai un cazzo di me



Neppure tu di noi. Eppure ti permetti di fare insinuazioni pesanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> te non sai un cazzo di me


Ecco qua. La straclassica frase puntuale come la muerte.


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure tu di noi. Eppure ti permetti di fare insinuazioni pesanti.


ah ma allora siete de coccio eh
io ho riportato parole che mi sono state dette
e state a fare una polemica inutile e noiosa


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> allora..... facciamoci da una parte
> mi metto in mostra
> no
> ho messo la mia foto, cosa che ho fatto praticamente ovunque
> ...


però biri, e senza polemica, tutta sta antipatia nei tuoi confronti io non l'ho vista....e di cosa t'hanno avvisata poi? pare che qui si divertano tutte a fare delle guerre verso le nuove arrivate carine con chissa quali complotti e strategie...chiara ti ha approvata più volte, nicka ti coccola e tutti cmq scherzano e discutono con te.ma cosa avrai mai subito di così tragico?


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco qua. La straclassica frase puntuale come la muerte.


come le cazzate che dici ogni 3 minuti


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> chi me le ha dette vi conosce bene
> *evidentemente avrà commesso un errore*



Evidentemente e tu leggendoci avresti dovuto capirlo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> però biri, e senza polemica, tutta sta antipatia nei tuoi confronti io non l'ho vista....e di cosa t'hanno avvisata poi? pare che qui si divertano tutte a fare delle guerre verso le nuove arrivate carine con chissa quali complotti e strategie...chiara ti ha approvata più volte, nicka ti coccola e tutti cmq scherzano e discutono con te.ma cosa avrai mai subito di così tragico?


quoto


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sei tu che vuoi sminuire le mie conquiste. :rotfl:


Non mi permetterei mai!!! :lipstick:


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco qua. La straclassica frase puntuale come la muerte.



Pero' lei sa tanto di noi, e si, chi ci conosce (MA CHI CAZZO MI/ci CONOSCE? ) LE HA DETTO TUTTO.

NON HO MAI 
mandato  NESSUNO AFFANCULO MA QUELLO, CHIUNQUE SIA, VOLENTIERI. 

Avesse almeno il coraggio di dirlo. Tanto sara' il solito morto di fame sospeso. Ha fatto di peggio.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai!!!



mi stai trascurando.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> però biri, e senza polemica, tutta sta antipatia nei tuoi confronti io non l'ho vista....e di cosa t'hanno avvisata poi? pare che qui si divertano tutte a fare delle guerre verso le nuove arrivate carine con chissa quali complotti e strategie...chiara ti ha approvata più volte, nicka ti coccola e tutti cmq scherzano e discutono con te.ma cosa avrai mai subito di così tragico?



Guarda  che  ha fatto tutto lei. Sul carine e' un tuo punto di vista. Io sulla prima foto pensavo ad uno scherzo.  Non solo io.  Poteva piantarla li gia' ieri. Invece ha aperto un altro post.

ED ANCHE continuate a menarla  che e' per la foto e' ridicolo, perche' per mesi nessuno le ha detto niente della foto.

ora fa a gara a cambiarle,  chissa' che sforzi e quante ne scarta.  Chissenefrega. 



Felicemente fidanzata e si preoccupa di uno con cui chatta e le dice che e' a letto da solo, ti pare NORMALE? 

 Come una che appena entrata  parla in Mp di chi va a letto con chi e  poi lo scrive. Non e' cercare POLEMICHE? 

Che ci scrive a fare se si sente MALVOLUTA? 


Che PALLE! 

Pensavo fosse immatura mia figlia mezzana ma in confronto e' la Montalcini.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Sì però permettetemi, sono due giorni che va avanti sta polemica basata veramente sul nulla.
Una delle prime battute appena arrivata qui che ho detto è stata proprio riguardo a ossi e cagnette...è un modo di dire (oh, pure De Andrè!!) e personalmente l'ho detto in maniera scherzosa. 
Scherzosa perchè sono arrivata qui con le migliori intenzioni di discussione semplice e lineare, senza intenti scopatori, senza voglia di polemizzare, non sono un troll e non mi interessa creare zizzania. E ricordo anche che sta cosa che ero qui solo per parlare l'ho sottolineata più volte, essendo fidanzata e non propensa a corna su corna...
Perchè l'ho detto? Perchè come mi voltavo e giravo arrivava l'avviso "giù le zampe, ti leggo, attenta", fosse stato con un singolo ci avrei riso, con due pure, al terzo ho cominciato a pensare di essere in un luogo di coppie fisse con il chiaro intento di non far entrare utenti nel gruppo.
E devo dire che anche per me è stata una cosa un attimo strana perchè in nessun altro luogo ho mai letto cose simili e non ho avuto accoglienze del genere.
In effetti se poco poco mi azzardo a fare una battuta un po' meno "rispettosa" l'avviso continua ad arrivare anche oggi, dopo mesi che mi leggete e che avete cominciato un po' a conoscermi.
Oggi posso capire che è un gioco, che si scherza e ci mancherebbe pure, basta capirlo...però davvero i primi giorni ero tentata di andarmene perchè pensavo di essere arrivata in un privè senza essere ben accetta.
Secondo me ci si sta incartando in un qualcosa senza senso e non ci si sta capendo.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi stai trascurando.


E mò tu chi sei!?


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì però permettetemi, sono due giorni che va avanti sta polemica basata veramente sul nulla.
> Una delle prime battute appena arrivata qui che ho detto è stata proprio riguardo a ossi e cagnette...è un modo di dire (oh, pure De Andrè!!) e personalmente l'ho detto in maniera scherzosa.
> Scherzosa perchè sono arrivata qui con le migliori intenzioni di discussione semplice e lineare, senza intenti scopatori, senza voglia di polemizzare, non sono un troll e non mi interessa creare zizzania. E ricordo anche che sta cosa che ero qui solo per parlare l'ho sottolineata più volte, essendo fidanzata e non propensa a corna su corna...
> Perchè l'ho detto? Perchè come mi voltavo e giravo arrivava l'avviso "giù le zampe, ti leggo, attenta", fosse stato con un singolo ci avrei riso, con due pure, al terzo ho cominciato a pensare di essere in un luogo di coppie fisse con il chiaro intento di non far entrare utenti nel gruppo.
> ...


ma secondo te qui, a parte una coppia nota per loro scelta di dirlo,  ci sono orgie tra Forumisti? 


A me non risulta.

Battute ne ho lette a Josa.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda  che  ha fatto tutto lei. Sul carine e' un tuo punto di vista. Io sulla prima foto pensavo ad uno scherzo.  Non solo io.  Poteva piantarla li gia' ieri. Invece ha aperto un altro post.
> 
> ED ANCHE continuate a menarla  che e' per la foto e' ridicolo, perche' per mesi nessuno le ha detto niente della foto.
> 
> ...


ma, a prescindere da foto e valutazioni personali sulla bellezza, io non vedo l'ostilità di cui parla...non mi frega con chi chatta o si scrive in mp ma non capisco di ché si lamenta....qui poi nessuno obbliga a nessuno di scrivere e di partecipare ma quello che più infastidisce è il sottinteso "mi fate guerra perché son bella"....


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì però permettetemi, sono due giorni che va avanti sta polemica basata veramente sul nulla.
> Una delle prime battute appena arrivata qui che ho detto è stata proprio riguardo a ossi e cagnette...è un modo di dire (oh, pure De Andrè!!) e personalmente l'ho detto in maniera scherzosa.
> Scherzosa perchè sono arrivata qui con le migliori intenzioni di discussione semplice e lineare, senza intenti scopatori, senza voglia di polemizzare, non sono un troll e non mi interessa creare zizzania. E ricordo anche che sta cosa che ero qui solo per parlare l'ho sottolineata più volte, essendo fidanzata e non propensa a corna su corna...
> Perchè l'ho detto? Perchè come mi voltavo e giravo arrivava l'avviso "giù le zampe, ti leggo, attenta", fosse stato con un singolo ci avrei riso, con due pure, al terzo ho cominciato a pensare di essere in un luogo di coppie fisse con il chiaro intento di non far entrare utenti nel gruppo.
> ...


La polemica chi l'ha iniziata e chi non molla L'OSSO? 

Chi ha fatto pesanti INSINUAZIONI?


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> ma secondo te qui, a parte una coppia nota per loro scelta di dirlo,  ci sono orgie tra Forumisti?
> 
> 
> A me non risulta.
> ...


Quello che non si capisce, secondo me, è che se anche ci fossero non è mica un problema!!
Davvero non capisco di cosa si sta parlando...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E mò tu chi sei!?


si creano coppie e non lo sapevo...

mi sono auto proclamato tuo partner.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La polemica chi l'ha iniziata e chi non molla L'OSSO?
> 
> Chi ha fatto pesanti INSINUAZIONI?


Pesanti insinuazioni? Ma di che? Che c'è gente che oggi o in passato è andata a letto insieme?
Avrei potuto dirlo anche io, magari sparando nel mucchio e ci avrei preso senz'altro...ma non perchè sono cose che conosco, perchè sono cose naturali...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì però permettetemi, sono due giorni che va avanti sta polemica basata veramente sul nulla.
> Una delle prime battute appena arrivata qui che ho detto è stata proprio riguardo a ossi e cagnette...è un modo di dire (oh, pure De Andrè!!) e personalmente l'ho detto in maniera scherzosa.
> Scherzosa perchè sono arrivata qui con le migliori intenzioni di discussione semplice e lineare, senza intenti scopatori, senza voglia di polemizzare, non sono un troll e non mi interessa creare zizzania. E ricordo anche che sta cosa che ero qui solo per parlare l'ho sottolineata più volte, essendo fidanzata e non propensa a corna su corna...
> Perchè l'ho detto? Perchè come mi voltavo e giravo arrivava l'avviso "giù le zampe, ti leggo, attenta", fosse stato con un singolo ci avrei riso, con due pure, al terzo ho cominciato a pensare di essere in un luogo di coppie fisse con il chiaro intento di non far entrare utenti nel gruppo.
> ...


In effetti posso fare tranquillamente un mea culpa su questo
Io sono di sicuro una di quelle ma per me era ovviamente uno scherzo ma non ho pensato che potesse non essere percepito come tale
L'unica cosa che secondo me dovrebbe far capire da subito che è uno scherzo è che gli uomini o le donne coinvolte non intervengono. nessuno si lascerebbe trattare come cosa di proprietà se non scherzando
Comunque mi serve di lezione per la prossima new entry


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì però permettetemi, sono due giorni che va avanti sta polemica basata veramente sul nulla.
> Una delle prime battute appena arrivata qui che ho detto è stata proprio riguardo a ossi e cagnette...è un modo di dire (oh, pure De Andrè!!) e personalmente l'ho detto in maniera scherzosa.
> Scherzosa perchè sono arrivata qui con le migliori intenzioni di discussione semplice e lineare, senza intenti scopatori, senza voglia di polemizzare, non sono un troll e non mi interessa creare zizzania. E ricordo anche che sta cosa che ero qui solo per parlare l'ho sottolineata più volte, essendo fidanzata e non propensa a corna su corna...
> Perchè l'ho detto? Perchè come mi voltavo e giravo arrivava l'avviso "giù le zampe, ti leggo, attenta", fosse stato con un singolo ci avrei riso, con due pure, al terzo ho cominciato a pensare di essere in un luogo di coppie fisse con il chiaro intento di non far entrare utenti nel gruppo.
> ...


e quindi pensavi veramente che simy offriva i tuoi femori a Yuma?:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

sono andato indietro di una decina di pagine a leggere che cazzo sta succedendo a questo thread.


a questo punto donne care....


ricordatevi che ci sono cagnoloni a cui l'osso piace enorme:


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si creano coppie e non lo sapevo...
> 
> mi sono auto proclamato tuo partner.


Minchia che culo!!!!! :rotfl:
Ma sei sicuro?!?!?! Guarda che ti va fatta malissimo!!!
Se bevo bevo birra, non sono una gnocca e parlo solo italiano...corrente, così mi vanto! Al massimo so qualche parola in english...


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma, a prescindere da foto e valutazioni personali sulla bellezza, io non vedo l'ostilità di cui parla...non mi frega con chi chatta o si scrive in mp ma non capisco di ché si lamenta....qui poi nessuno obbliga a nessuno di scrivere e di partecipare ma quello che più infastidisce è il sottinteso "mi fate guerra perché son bella"....



E' la stessa  cosa  
che penso io.  Ha fatto e detto tutto lei poi essendoci un limite uno RISPONDE! 

Non esistono donne e uomini brutti, tutti bellissimi. Tutti fighi!  Basta piacere a chi ci piace e piacersi.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pesanti insinuazioni? Ma di che? Che c'è gente che oggi o in passato è andata a letto insieme?
> Avrei potuto dirlo anche io, magari sparando nel mucchio e ci avrei preso senz'altro...ma non perchè sono cose che conosco, perchè sono cose naturali...


non fare la finta tonta....e non dimenticarti di quella volta che siamo stati insieme.....diciamolo:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che non si capisce, secondo me, è che se anche ci fossero non è mica un problema!!
> Davvero non capisco di cosa si sta parlando...



Scusa nickuccia, sorellina di chiappe  ma tu eri quella che un giorno volevo spedire a Timbuctu? Perché la memoria comincia a venire meno. Perché non mi ricordo che tu sia stata maltrattata qui. 
La mia è domanda sincera, perché  veramente quell'utente la maltrattai.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia che culo!!!!! :rotfl:
> Ma sei sicuro?!?!?! Guarda che ti va fatta malissimo!!!
> Se bevo bevo birra, non sono una gnocca e parlo solo italiano...corrente, così mi vanto! Al massimo so qualche parola in english...



stai tranquilla....per quanto riguarda la birra non è un problema, berrò di più io, il fatto che tu non sia gnocca nemmeno, la regola del cuscino funziona ancora, per l'italiano non ci creiamo problemi, metteremo la radio in russo come sottofondo....


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia che culo!!!!! :rotfl:
> Ma sei sicuro?!?!?! Guarda che ti va fatta malissimo!!!
> Se bevo bevo birra, non sono una gnocca e parlo solo italiano...corrente, così mi vanto! Al massimo so qualche parola in english...


Ecco chi scopa,  Nicka con LDS:rotfl:

O  l'ho letto quindi e'.

Gli va pure bene al piccolo solemier.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa nickuccia, sorellina di chiappe  ma tu eri quella che un giorno volevo spedire a Timbuctu? Perché la memoria comincia a venire meno. Perché non mi ricordo che tu sia stata maltrattata qui.
> La mia è domanda sincera, perché  veramente quell'utente la maltrattai.



mi maltratti ripetutamente, maledetta.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti posso fare tranquillamente un mea culpa su questo
> Io sono di sicuro una di quelle ma per me era ovviamente uno scherzo ma non ho pensato che potesse non essere percepito come tale
> L'unica cosa che secondo me dovrebbe far capire da subito che è uno scherzo è che gli uomini o le donne coinvolte non intervengono. nessuno si lascerebbe trattare come cosa di proprietà se non scherzando
> Comunque mi serve di lezione per la prossima new entry


Sai qual è il problema? Ma credo tu lo possa capire perchè è capitato anche a te...
Lo scherzo lo capisci e te lo puoi in qualche modo permettere quando la persona un minimo la conosci.
Se io arrivo, mi presento e faccio una battuta a un utente X del forum (non conoscendo nè i personaggi nè le dinamiche) e tu mi arrivi in quarta a darmi uno stop io ci rido una volta, due, ma alla terza mi puzza un po'...e non mi sento molto accolta...
Credo sia naturale...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco chi scopa,  Nicka con LDS:rotfl:
> 
> O  l'ho letto quindi e'.
> 
> Gli va pure bene al piccolo solemier.



e che gran cavalcate....poi io sono masochista, oramai è appurato, nicka mena.....
una coppia che scoppia anche detta.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non fare la finta tonta....e non dimenticarti di quella volta che siamo stati insieme.....diciamolo:rotfl:


Ti avevo esplicitamente detto che non volevo la reputazione rovinata...
Mò so cazzi tuoi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gli va pure bene al piccolo *solemier*.


:rotfl:Nel senso che è un assaggiatore di sòle?


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema? Ma credo tu lo possa capire perchè è capitato anche a te...
> Lo scherzo lo capisci e te lo puoi in qualche modo permettere quando la persona un minimo la conosci.
> Se io arrivo, mi presento e faccio una battuta a un utente X del forum (non conoscendo nè i personaggi nè le dinamiche) e tu mi arrivi in quarta a darmi uno stop io ci rido una volta, due, ma alla terza mi puzza un po'...e non mi sento molto accolta...
> Credo sia naturale...


ma dai Nicka....smettiamola con queste inutili gelosie.

lo so io perché hai ricevuto gli stop.....tu volevi entrare a gamba tesa, ma mica con tutti si può fare.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusa nickuccia, sorellina di chiappe  ma tu eri quella che un giorno volevo spedire a Timbuctu? Perché la memoria comincia a venire meno. Perché non mi ricordo che tu sia stata maltrattata qui.
> La mia è domanda sincera, perché  veramente quell'utente la maltrattai.


Sì, mi volevi spedire o a Timbuctu o non so dove, visto che ero nuova mi era sembrato giusto risponderti che per rispetto nei tuoi confronti la prima scelta su una delle due destinazioni era la tua, io sarei andata dall'altra parte... 
Credo tu mi abbia amata subito...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Nel senso che è un assaggiatore di sòle?



si, e non sai quali sentori raffinati ed eleganti riesce a manifestare il sole.
l'unico problema è l'essere una bevanda calda, bollente, difficilmente apprezzabile.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Nel senso che è un assaggiatore di sòle?


Dai ho sbagliato. ...ed ho comprato pure il tablet. Mannaggia 900 euro. ..per fare felice Perplesso.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti avevo esplicitamente detto che non volevo la reputazione rovinata...
> Mò so cazzi tuoi...



tu non lo sai, ma con il sottoscritto, il tuo status si è elevato....sei passata da termosifone da appartamento arrugginito a boiler di design.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e quindi pensavi veramente che simy offriva i tuoi femori a Yuma?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema? Ma credo tu lo possa capire perchè è capitato anche a te...
> Lo scherzo lo capisci e te lo puoi in qualche modo permettere quando la persona un minimo la conosci.
> Se io arrivo, mi presento e faccio una battuta a un utente X del forum (non conoscendo nè i personaggi nè le dinamiche) e tu mi arrivi in quarta a darmi uno stop io ci rido una volta, due, ma alla terza mi puzza un po'...e non mi sento molto accolta...
> Credo sia naturale...


Io inizialmente non capivo le battute, gli scherzi tra utenti e metti anche l'esaurimento per le corna fresche e ho combinato dei pasticci...
ma poi uno legge meglio e capisce e poi in quel caso ti puoi anche chiarire per mp....insomma uno col tempo si abitua....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema? Ma credo tu lo possa capire perchè è capitato anche a te...
> Lo scherzo lo capisci e te lo puoi in qualche modo permettere quando la persona un minimo la conosci.
> Se io arrivo, mi presento e faccio una battuta a un utente X del forum (non conoscendo nè i personaggi nè le dinamiche) e tu mi arrivi in quarta a darmi uno stop io ci rido una volta, due, ma alla terza mi puzza un po'...e non mi sento molto accolta...
> Credo sia naturale...


Probabile che tu abbia ragione
Per come sono fatta io, certe uscite mi possono uscire solo scherzando
Non mi permetterei mai di parlare seriamente a una donna nemmeno se davvero l'uomo con cui ci prova è il mio uomo
Sono dell'idea che se accadesse andrei da lui e gli direi di rimetterla al suo posto o forse addirittura mi aspetto che lo faccia lui se conoscendomi capisce che mi infastidisce
mi è successo non più tardi di una settimana fa
Dopodichè visto che qui dentro al massimo potrei avere un amante men che meno mi permetterei di intervenire seriamente anche perchè se lo facesse lui con me verrebbe defenestrato


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Dovremmo iniziare a darci del Voi, altrimenti equivocano. :sonar:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Tirandole fila...*

...sto thread poteva portarci in dono le chiappe di Nicka e Chiara Matraini, ed invece abbiamo perso pure le tette di Biri.
Ricordatemi chi lo ha aperto, rossi a volontà.....................:singleeye:


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

io non mi posso proprio lamentare, mi avete accolto benissimo...


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e che gran cavalcate....poi io sono masochista, oramai è appurato, nicka mena.....
> una coppia che scoppia anche detta.


A quello sei abituato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e quindi pensavi veramente che simy offriva i tuoi femori a Yuma?:rotfl:


Allora...facciamo i nomi...

Quando sono arrivata:
Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
Ho fatto una battuta a Perplesso e Farfalla gli stava rubando il lanciafiamme per arrostirmi immantinente...
Ho fatto una battuta a Oscuro e Simy ha ben pensato di dare da mangiare al cane per i prossimi mesi a venire...

Ho cominciato a fare battute a JB e JB stesso mi ha violentemente fanculizzata...

Sapete che c'è!? Andate tutti a cagare!!!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> io non mi posso proprio lamentare, mi avete accolto benissimo...


è chiaro....le forumiste rosicchiano ossi di uomo, non di donna.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A quello sei abituato.


vaffanculo te....

e non aggiungere zizzania nel mio grande amore con nicka....


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ...sto thread poteva portarci in dono le chiappe di Nicka e Chiara Matraini, ed invece abbiamo perso pure le tette di Biri.
> Ricordatemi chi lo ha aperto, rossi a volontà.....................:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro....le forumiste rosicchiano ossi di uomo, non di donna.



Anche a me o ero talmente fusa che non mi sono accorta che non avete steso i tappeti rossi al mio ingresso.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...facciamo i nomi...
> 
> Quando sono arrivata:
> Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
> ...


ma no amore mio, ti accolgo come sempre a braccia aperte.
mi sono anche già tolto la cintura ed è delicatamente poggiata a bordo letto con scritto sopra nicka.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vaffanculo te....
> 
> e non aggiungere zizzania nel mio grande amore con nicka....


Il tuo problema è che di me ti innamoreresti sul serio...e sarebbero cazzi amarissimi...


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Mi manca Tebe!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche a me o ero talmente fusa che non mi sono accorta che non avete steso i tappeti rossi al mio ingresso.


tu sei vecchia, non c'è posto per te nel mercato dell'osso usato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma no amore mio, ti accolgo come sempre a braccia aperte.
> mi sono anche già tolto la cintura ed è delicatamente poggiata a bordo letto con scritto sopra nicka.


Deve essere scritto in rilievo, così ti rimane il mio nome sul culo quando la uso...
Ti devo spiegare tutto...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è che di me ti innamoreresti sul serio...e sarebbero cazzi amarissimi...



i cazzi amarissimi te li lascio tutti quanti.

il mio problema è che non ho tempo per nessuno, nemmeno per me stesso....e tu finiresti per tradirmi dopo 2 settimane.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...facciamo i nomi...
> 
> Quando sono arrivata:
> Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
> ...


sei unica:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Deve essere scritto in rilievo, così ti rimane il mio nome sul culo quando la uso...
> Ti devo spiegare tutto...


corsi intensivi....


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mettersi in competizione per emergere quando proprio non è luogo nè momento
> Attirare a tutti i costi l'attenzione degli uomini presenti
> Radiografia alle donne per vedere se sei la più figa
> Ecc ecc
> ...


infatti la gatta morta in una stanza vede solo gli uomini... le donne le bypassa  non le interessano, non esistono


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> infatti la gatta morta in una stanza vede solo gli uomini... le donne le bypassa  non le interessano, non esistono



c'è troppa sofferenza fra di voi..

vi metto una canzone per tirarvi su: [video=youtube;t6omUxqhG78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6omUxqhG78[/video]


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

*ed  eccoti la risposta*



LDS ha detto:


> c'è troppa sofferenza fra di voi..
> 
> vi metto una canzone per tirarvi su: [video=youtube;t6omUxqhG78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6omUxqhG78[/video]


[video=youtube_share;Q3Kvu6Kgp88]http://youtu.be/Q3Kvu6Kgp88[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...facciamo i nomi...
> 
> Quando sono arrivata:
> Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
> ...


Io non mi ricordo.
Può benissimo essere che non abbia letto.
Ma se è andata così hai sbagliato tu.
Non si fanno battute in un nuovo ambiente.
Se poi una le battute le fa solo con gli uomini il dubbio che sia arrivata non per fare battute ma per raccattare viene.
Ora so che non è così ma se l'avessi notato l'avrei pensato.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi ricordo.
> Può benissimo essere che non abbia letto.
> Ma se è andata così hai sbagliato tu.
> Non si fanno battute in un nuovo ambiente.
> ...



vi immagino così:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

*erato*

fottiti.

mi hai fatto venire un tuffo al cuore e pensare a Laure.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi ricordo.
> Può benissimo essere che non abbia letto.
> Ma se è andata così hai sbagliato tu.
> Non si fanno battute in un nuovo ambiente.
> ...


No, io le battute le faccio con chiunque, uomini o donne...e non sono di certo battute di chissà che genere...magari è una frase scherzosa...o l'aggiunta di un'emoticon che ride...
Se non lo hai notato evidentemente non era così palese...mi pare che tu mi abbia degnata fin da subito di udienza, quindi mi leggevi e mi leggi...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *No, io le battute le faccio con chiunque, uomini o donne...e non sono di certo battute di chissà che genere...magari è una frase scherzosa...o l'aggiunta di un'emoticon che ride...
> *Se non lo hai notato evidentemente non era così palese...mi pare che tu mi abbia degnata fin da subito di udienza, quindi mi leggevi e mi leggi...


siamo molto simili anche in questo


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> fottiti.
> 
> mi hai fatto venire un tuffo al cuore e pensare a Laure.


che classe...non era mia intenzione cmq....è vero inutile interagire con te:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...facciamo i nomi...
> 
> Quando sono arrivata:
> Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
> ...


Non ricordo l'accadimento che scrivi.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che classe...non era mia intenzione cmq....è vero inutile interagire con te:unhappy:



è l'insieme....

questa mattina mi ha scritto un messaggio se ho voglia di andare a pranzo con lei....non le ho ancora risposto.

poi la canzoncina a pennello....

vabbè....per fortuna c'è nicka valà


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo l'accadimento che scrivi.


Perchè al massimo ti ricorderesti la volta che scrivi che mi vuoi bene...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo l'accadimento che scrivi.


è chiaro JB, tu non ricordi quello che hai mangiato per pranzo, cosa vuoi ricordare eventi nel passato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è l'insieme....
> 
> questa mattina mi ha scritto un messaggio se ho voglia di andare a pranzo con lei....non le ho ancora risposto.
> 
> ...


Togli quell'avatar...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Togli quell'avatar...


sti cazzi, mi tengo il cagnolino con l'osso più grande di lui per un po'.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...facciamo i nomi...
> 
> Quando sono arrivata:
> Ho fatto una battuta alla buon'anima del Tuba (ciao Tuba!! :kiss::kiss::coglione: :carneval e Chiara mi stava staccando la testa a morsi...
> ...




Ah, ok. Eri tu. 
Ti stupirà quel che sto per dirti.
Non era per tuba, eri stata semplicemente maleducata a mio avviso.
Dal canto mio ho caricato quel che ti avrei detto comunque perché era lui.
Ma credo di averti ampiamente dimostrato in seguito di non aver problemi con te.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu sei vecchia, non c'è posto per te nel mercato dell'osso usato.



E lo so lo s so, senza chat, , infatti l'ho trovato dal vivo e giovine ahahah:up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè al massimo ti ricorderesti la volta che scrivi che mi vuoi bene...


Difficilmente anche quella.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, ok. Eri tu.
> Ti stupirà quel che sto per dirti.
> Non era per tuba, eri stata semplicemente maleducata a mio avviso.
> Dal canto mio ho caricato quel che ti avrei detto comunque perché era lui.
> Ma credo di averti ampiamente dimostrato in seguito di non aver problemi con te.


Ti dico che sinceramente non mi ricordo nemmeno cosa avevo detto...all'educazione ci sto di solito molto attenta e può essere che abbia fatto scivoloni, non lo metto in dubbio...e se non lo ricordo è perchè sicuramente avrò detto qualcosa in estrema buona fede.
Quando è capitato di dire qualcosa di triviale e notando che poteva dar fastidio mi sono sempre premurata di spiegare...ma è proprio un mio modo di fare, la trivialità poi è parte dell'essere bolognesi...
E' che mi pongo sempre in maniera limpida come farei con i miei amici e amiche fuori di qui, usando modi un po' strambi a volte.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è l'insieme....
> 
> questa mattina mi ha scritto un messaggio se ho voglia di andare a pranzo con lei....non le ho ancora risposto.
> 
> ...


vivo in Italia, son stata tradita e separata da un italiano, tutto attorno a me è italiano, dal cibo alla musica, alla tv....ragionando cosi sarei dovuta suicidarmi da un pezzo:singleeye:
fa niente un fottiti in più uno in meno cambia poco....


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sti cazzi, mi tengo il cagnolino con l'osso più grande di lui per un po'.....


fai bene. E guai a chi te lo toglie.


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> proprio maleducazione di fondo insomma


persone dal carattere discutibile
in compenso qui ne ho incontrate
moltissime di carine



farfalla ha detto:


> Più che per ottenere qualcosa *per dimostrare a se stessa di avere questo potere e divertirsi ad esercitarlo*
> Il gioco con la vicina di casa mi sembra di tutt'altra natura
> Magari se tu non fossi rincoglionito o non avessi paura di risultare ridicolo ci starebbbe anche


:up:
si, in effetti
è solo una dimostrazione
del potere che si esercita


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E lo so lo s so, senza chat, , infatti l'ho trovato dal vivo e giovine ahahah:up::up::up:



carne fresca....sempre gradita! mica ossi da grattare.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vivo in Italia, son stata tradita e separata da un italiano, tutto attorno a me è italiano, dal cibo alla musica, alla tv....ragionando cosi sarei dovuta suicidarmi da un pezzo:singleeye:
> fa niente un fottiti in più uno in meno cambia poco....


forza...

un fottiti qua e là porta allegria.

del resto è di questo che si sta discutendo...di gente che fotte con gente mentre doveva fottere con altra gente che nel frattempo non doveva fottere.

è sempre un fotti fotti


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> persone dal carattere discutibile
> in compenso qui ne ho incontrate
> moltissime di carine


Pure io. Capisco pure di sbagliare a discutere con altre. Tu sei molto saggia.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> carne fresca....sempre gradita! mica ossi da grattare.


Insomma,  e' di un magro che carne da toccare non ne ho molta, lui in compenso si.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

comunque non per fare polemica o provocare...

ma biri la topa nella foto che avevi prima non avevi detto che era tua figlia?
adesso si scopre che sei tu?

se eri così come in foto sulla soglia dei cinquanta, complimentoni!


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> comunque non per fare polemica o provocare...
> 
> ma biri la topa nella foto che avevi prima non avevi detto che era tua figlia?
> adesso si scopre che sei tu?
> ...


Hai BEVUTO? 

E' giovane.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai BEVUTO?
> 
> E' giovane.


ma biri non aveva 50 anni?


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma biri non aveva 50 anni?


Credo 30 forse meno.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma biri non aveva 50 anni?


Ma posso avere un pretendente tanto gnoccolone!?


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io. Capisco pure di sbagliare a discutere con altre. Tu sei molto saggia.


cara Disi
se fossi saggia
non sarei finita qui


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma posso avere un pretendente tanto gnoccolone!?


guarda che sto facendo progressi....


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma posso avere un pretendente tanto gnoccolone!?



Beve da mane a sera che ci vuoi FARE!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credo 30 forse meno.


ah....che figura di merda.:incazzato:


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Disi
> se fossi saggia
> non sarei finita qui



Non e' colpa nostra se ci fidiamo e ci 'ciulano' sempre.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Beve da mane a sera che ci vuoi FARE!



in effetti venerdì sera ho esagerato, sabato sera ho esagerato e ieri Elena ha preteso di esagerare ancora....
onestamente per fortuna che oggi non lavoro.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ah....che figura di merda.:incazzato:



Ti cancella. Ha messo le foto e tu le dai 50 anni, sparisci.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti cancella. Ha messo le foto e tu le dai 50 anni, sparisci.


e 'ndo stanno ste foto che io ricordo solo quella del profilo.....

devo essermi inventato la storiella allora che aveva una figlia di 14 anni e quella era la sua foto...


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> guarda che sto facendo progressi....


Sì ma le basi figlio mio!!!
Non posso stare lì a insegnarti proprio tutto tutto eh...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma le basi figlio mio!!!
> Non posso stare lì a insegnarti proprio tutto tutto eh...



sai quante sorprese avresti cara mia....


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sai quante sorprese avresti cara mia....


Ma va va...


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ah....che figura di merda.:incazzato:


:facepalm:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma va va...



ma chi ti credi di essere? onestamente....?!?
correresti ed anche parecchio prima e dopo....


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma chi ti credi di essere? onestamente....?!?
> correresti ed anche parecchio prima e dopo....


Onestamente? Io sono io...
E c'è una cosa da sapere, io non corro nè prima nè dopo.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Onestamente? Io sono io...
> E c'è una cosa da sapere, io non corro nè prima nè dopo.


c'è sempre una prima volta....e correresti sia prima che dopo.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Eh, almeno con te non posso sbagliarmi...

presto fai 100 anni e lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Eh, almeno con te non posso sbagliarmi...
> 
> presto fai 100 anni e lo sanno tutti.


va bene


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene


impassibile come sempre.
una donna irreprensibile.


----------



## drusilla (20 Ottobre 2014)

non ho mai dato un rosso non mi piace ma come mi prude il ditino...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> non ho mai dato un rosso non mi piace ma come mi prude il ditino...


forza, ti ho appena dato uno stimolo a darmi un rosso!


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> impassibile come sempre.
> una donna irreprensibile.


irreprensibile è diverso da impassibile:singleeye:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> irreprensibile è diverso da impassibile:singleeye:


cosa mi stai dando lezioni di lessico....?


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> cosa mi stai dando lezioni di lessico....?


Io credo che per te vada meglio Minerva...ma tranquillo, me ne farò una ragione!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che per te vada meglio Minerva...ma tranquillo, me ne farò una ragione!


io comincio a pensare che per me vada meglio il capello corto.
e non mi fare aggiungere altro.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io comincio a pensare che per me vada meglio il capello corto.
> e non mi fare aggiungere altro.


E quindi Minerva!


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> cosa mi stai dando lezioni di lessico....?


perché no?


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quindi Minerva!


non hai afferrato.....


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non hai afferrato.....


Esprimiti!
Prima lezione, se non parli non puoi pretendere che ti si capisca.
In italiano ovviamente!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esprimiti!
> Prima lezione, se non parli non puoi pretendere che ti si capisca.
> In italiano ovviamente!



è lo stesso.....


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo che per te vada meglio Minerva...ma tranquillo, me ne farò una ragione!


una madre ce l'ha già,per fortuna


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è lo stesso.....


Uffffffffffffffffffffffffff...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una madre ce l'ha già,per fortuna


:carneval:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uffffffffffffffffffffffffff...


oggi è una giornata in cui sono a terra.
che palle.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi è una giornata in cui sono a terra.
> che palle.


E' lunedì, capita a tutti...


----------



## Hellseven (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Non potremmo farlo con margine di certezza perché spesso le posizioni si confondono e peraltro un pò di sana seduzione non è per forza il male assoluto, così come troppo scherzo e simpatia anche laddove sarebbe opportuna un pò di seduzione sono del pari fuori luogo, così come troppa seduzione troppo seria ....
Siamo un misto fritto sentimentale noi umani, no?


----------



## Nobody (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


Le forzature o la spontaneità si notano sempre.


----------



## Traccia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Scusate se mi intrometto ma sono troppo curiosa, se è lecito sapere: chi sta con chi? Pare sia una coppia dichiarata ma io non lo so, dormo in piedi.
E secondo: chi è l'osso di chi? Tanto x gossip ed evitare di pestare i piedi o il terreno minato.
Non che io abbia queste velleità, anzi!, non me ne po' fregá de meno di ingarbugliare ulteriormente la mia vita già confusa, ma ecco, se x sbaglio o x gioco ferissi qualcuno\a senza rendermi nemmeno conto di, eviterei alla grande.
Quindi sputate gli ossi...ops, i rospi e mi fate un piacere se mi dite le zone off limit...nsi sa mai che scherzo e gioco, x sbaglio, proprio li!!!!
Sono innocua!!!! 
Vengo in pace


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' colpa nostra se ci fidiamo e ci 'ciulano' sempre.


in poche parole
hai espresso un concetto
su cui ci sarebbe da disquisire
per giorni e giorni...


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi è una giornata in cui sono a terra.
> che palle.


ma che bello il tuo avatarro
mi sembra Ciccio mio bello
con il femore che gli hanno promesso


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto ma sono troppo curiosa, se è lecito sapere: chi sta con chi? Pare sia una coppia dichiarata ma io non lo so, dormo in piedi.
> E secondo: chi è l'osso di chi? Tanto x gossip ed evitare di pestare i piedi o il terreno minato.
> Non che io abbia queste velleità, anzi!, non me ne po' fregá de meno di ingarbugliare ulteriormente la mia vita già confusa, ma ecco, se x sbaglio o x gioco ferissi qualcuno\a senza rendermi nemmeno conto di, eviterei alla grande.
> Quindi sputate gli ossi...ops, i rospi e mi fate un piacere se mi dite le zone off limit...nsi sa mai che scherzo e gioco, x sbaglio, proprio li!!!!
> ...


qui è tradimento.net....le coppie cambiano giorno per giorno


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> qui è tradimento.net....le coppie cambiano giorno per giorno


Io mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...

Sto sito non mi piace!!!


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maschio atipico...


di questi tempi
c'è da risparmiare
sulla bolletta


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...
> 
> Sto sito non mi piace!!!


la il problema non sussiste....regalagli una bottiglia di Vecchia Romagna e hai risolto:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...
> 
> Sto sito non mi piace!!!



meglio che ci fidanziamo io e te :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> la il problema non sussiste....regalagli una bottiglia di Vecchia Romagna e hai risolto:carneval:



:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> meglio che ci fidanziamo io e te :carneval:


Ormai lo scambio di culi è stato fatto!!! Direi che va bene!! 

Scusami LDS!! Quando vuoi però ti meno!!! :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> meglio che ci fidanziamo io e te :carneval:


eeeecco perché ci è rimasta male la biri:rotfl: ...e ha tirato fuori le ossa...


P.S : biri sto scherzando


----------



## Stark72 (20 Ottobre 2014)

mò pure le storie lesbo
che progressi sto topic


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ormai lo scambio di culi è stato fatto!!! Direi che va bene!!
> 
> Scusami LDS!! Quando vuoi però ti meno!!! :carneval:



se vi avanzano quattro begli schiaffi per il mio culo ( ben piazzati però) chiamatemi :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se vi avanzano quattro begli schiaffi per il mio culo ( ben piazzati però) chiamatemi :rotfl:


Eh, ma mi sa che dobbiamo spartirceli...


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

che tresd di merda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma mi sa che dobbiamo spartirceli...



stavo pensando a questo dialogo surreale fra il barbone pensieroso e la donzella studiosa...
...qui servirebbero davvero i culi in avatar


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tresd di merda



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> stavo pensando a questo dialogo surreale fra il barbone pensieroso e la donzella studiosa...
> ...qui servirebbero davvero i culi in avatar


In effetti è surreale, ma simpatico!!!
Il mio culo c'è stato 5 minuti netti...forse lo farò rivedere un altro giorno...devo decidere!


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti è surreale, ma simpatico!!!
> Il mio culo c'è stato 5 minuti netti...forse lo farò rivedere un altro giorno...devo decidere!


sto thread lo chiamerei "Fatima"...Aspettiamo tutti le apparizioni!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sto thread lo chiamerei "Fatima"...Aspettiamo tutti le apparizioni!


il mio culo non lo mostrerei a john travolta, devo essere sincera


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio culo non lo mostrerei a john travolta, devo essere sincera


neanche se ripone la pistola???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> neanche* se ripone la pistola*???


davanti al mio culo? :ar:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davanti al mio culo? :ar:


s'intende...questione di fiducia. Se ti spaventa l'artiglieria...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Maremma ladra ma che avete scritto in 64 pagine ?!?!?!?!:singleeye: riassunto ?


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ladra ma che avete scritto in 64 pagine ?!?!?!?!:singleeye: riassunto ?


non fare domande e mettiti in fila perché anch'io voglio sapere chi sta con chi e se lo fanno strano


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ladra ma che avete scritto in 64 pagine ?!?!?!?!:singleeye: riassunto ?


quello che è venuto fuori in pratica sono antichi dissapori fra utentesse che hanno il diritto di prelazione sull'osso ( da qui il nuovo avatar ), poi è venuto fuori che biri è una pretendente acclamata per gli ossi più importanti ( non si è ben capito quali ), poi è venuto fuori che qualcuno fotte qualcun'altra ma ancora non so chi fotte quando e come.
poi è venuto fuori che io e nicka siamo insieme.
poi è venuto fuori che nicka dopo 2 ore di relazione mi ha piantato per chiara
poi è venuto fuori che chiara vuole essere menata sulle chiappe da nicka.

poi le prossime pagine di idiozie ci racconteranno altre stronzate.

nicka, vaffanculo.
col cazzo che mi tradirai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> s'intende...questione di fiducia. Se ti spaventa l'artiglieria...



Dipende dal calibro


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quello che è venuto fuori in pratica sono antichi dissapori fra utentesse che hanno il diritto di prelazione sull'osso ( da qui il nuovo avatar ), poi è venuto fuori che biri è una pretendente acclamata per gli ossi più importanti ( non si è ben capito quali ), poi è venuto fuori che qualcuno fotte qualcun'altra ma ancora non so chi fotte quando e come.
> poi è venuto fuori che io e nicka siamo insieme.
> poi è venuto fuori che nicka dopo 2 ore di relazione mi ha piantato per chiara
> poi è venuto fuori che chiara vuole essere menata sulle chiappe da nicka.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se vi avanzano quattro begli schiaffi per il mio culo ( ben piazzati però) chiamatemi :rotfl:


Se interessa, ho le mani calde :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ladra ma che avete scritto in 64 pagine ?!?!?!?!:singleeye: riassunto ?


da quello che ho capito:
gli ossi sono spariti
(Eratò me ne aveva promesso 
uno per la belva)
la gatta tanto è andata al lardo
che ora sta in una beauty farm
a disintossicare il fegato
non si capisce chi broccola
chi e con chi, ed oltre
e soprattutto non si capisce
chi mette in giro tanti pettegolezzi
che manco la mia vicina del primo piano


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se interessa, ho le mani calde :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


zitto che tu sei già ammanettato da viola....lasciami stare le donzelle in questo thread....sono arrivato prima io, la prelazione sull'osso la voglio anche io.
mettiti in coda


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma ladra ma che avete scritto in 64 pagine ?!?!?!?!:singleeye: riassunto ?


Mi sono fidanzata con LDS, ma gli metto le corna con la Chiara...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quello che è venuto fuori in pratica sono antichi dissapori fra utentesse che hanno il diritto di prelazione sull'osso ( da qui il nuovo avatar ), poi è venuto fuori che biri è una pretendente acclamata per gli ossi più importanti ( non si è ben capito quali ), poi è venuto fuori che qualcuno fotte qualcun'altra ma ancora non so chi fotte quando e come.
> poi è venuto fuori che io e nicka siamo insieme.
> poi è venuto fuori che nicka dopo 2 ore di relazione mi ha piantato per chiara
> poi è venuto fuori che chiara vuole essere menata sulle chiappe da nicka.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Tutto in una giornata :singleeye: siete troppo avvvaaaanti per i miei gusti :carneval:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono fidanzata con LDS, ma gli metto le corna con la Chiara...


no scusa, al massimo sono io che mi sono fidanzato con te, mettiamo i puntini sulle i


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> da quello che ho capito:
> gli ossi sono spariti
> (Eratò me ne aveva promesso
> uno per la belva)
> ...


Secondo me è proprio la tua vicina del primo piano, scendi e suona alla porta fatti dire le news da lei :carnevaloi riferisci a me che smisto la posta


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no scusa, al massimo sono io che mi sono fidanzato con te, mettiamo i puntini sulle i


Ai miei tempi si usavano mezzi simili:



Tu manco questo, mi hai fatta fidanzata senza nemmeno chiedermi il parere!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sono fidanzata con LDS, ma gli metto le corna con la Chiara...


Si ho letto  povero LDS c'ha un periodaccio :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi si usavano mezzi simili:
> 
> View attachment 9354
> 
> Tu manco questo, mi hai fatta fidanzata senza nemmeno chiedermi il parere!


psiiiiit.....anche la grappa alla genzana andrebbe bene....


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> psiiiiit.....anche la grappa alla genzana andrebbe bene....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma gli devo insegnare tutto, tutto!!!! Non è possibile...io pensavo di aver finito con ste cose!!!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma gli devo insegnare tutto, tutto!!!! Non è possibile...io pensavo di aver finito con ste cose!!!


ciccia bella, ho notato anche su altri thread che hai una conoscenza sulle più disparate perversioni che fa impallidire gli artisti di film porno.

io sono all'antica....con una leggera propensione al masochismo.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ho letto  povero LDS c'ha un periodaccio :singleeye:


sono veramente alla frutta.
nemmeno per 2 ore riesco a tenermi una donna...mi scappano sotto il naso come fossero cosparse di olio.


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma gli devo insegnare tutto, tutto!!!! Non è possibile...io pensavo di aver finito con ste cose!!!


abbi pazienza nicka...piano piano e con un bicchierino di lucano imparerà:rotfl:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> abbi pazienza nicka...piano piano e con un bicchierino di *lucano* imparerà:rotfl:


non mi si compra a lucani ed amari.....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono veramente alla frutta.
> nemmeno per 2 ore riesco a tenermi una donna...mi scappano sotto il naso come fossero cosparse di olio.


E' lubrificante.


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ciccia bella, ho notato anche su altri thread che hai una conoscenza sulle più disparate perversioni che fa impallidire gli artisti di film porno.
> 
> io sono all'antica....con una leggera propensione al masochismo.


Ho la cura per il tuo masochismo...


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi si usavano mezzi simili:
> 
> View attachment 9354


Io ho mandato un bigliettino uguale, a 13 anni, a un ragazzino che mi fece dire da altri che gli piacevo!

Ricordo che aggiunsi anche l'opzione "NON LO SO"!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' lubrificante.



per fortuna....fa meno male! :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho la cura per il tuo masochismo...
> 
> View attachment 9355



stai ben attenta, perché adesso che le rendo anche...rischi di farti male


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io ho mandato un bigliettino uguale, a 13 anni, a un ragazzino che mi fece dire da altri che gli piacevo!
> 
> Ricordo che aggiunsi anche l'opzione "NON LO SO"!


:rotfl:

Il NON LO SO è fantastico!!!


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio la tua vicina del primo piano, scendi e suona alla porta fatti dire le news da lei :carnevaloi riferisci a me che smisto la posta


tu scherzi ma lei ha
secondo me un archivio,
che manco i servizzi segreti


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' lubrificante.


Finalmente! Spiegaglielo....


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tresd di merda


...ma dal letame nascono i fior
leggendo questo 3d, ad esempio io
ho rafforzato la mia stima
verso due utenti
mica poco direi


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Finalmente! Spiegaglielo....


lubrificante è meglio!
siamo d'accordo! resta nel letto però....


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Il NON LO SO è fantastico!!!


All'epoca vivevo in prov. di Napoli ed ero in procinto di venire nella Capitale.

Che tempi! Allora adoravo Roma...

Erano tre domande:

1. Ti dispiace che mi trasferisco a Roma?
2. Mi vuoi bene?
3. Ti vuoi mettere con me?

Lui mise la crocetta sul "SI" a tutte e tre le domande e mi ha ridato il biglietto. Io ho sorriso, ero tutta rossa.
La mia compagna di banco "beh adesso vai vicino a lui no??"
Così ho fatto, spinta a forza (lui fregnone e io peggio).

Tutta la classe urlava "bacio! bacio! bacio!" e ci siamo dati un bacetto sulle labbra.

C'era pure la prof davanti che non ha battuto ciglio!

:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A scanso di equivoci io e farfalla parliamo di comuni conoscenze esterne al forum.


La conosco anch'io?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono veramente alla frutta.
> nemmeno per 2 ore riesco a tenermi una donna...mi scappano sotto il naso come fossero cosparse di olio.


Devi metterti a dieta, l'olio fa male :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> tu scherzi ma lei ha
> secondo me un archivio,
> che manco i servizzi segreti


Avrà anche l'archivio di tradì


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La conosco anch'io?



Eh sì


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh sì


ok, autocensura


----------



## zadig (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maschio atipico...


io preferisco far smorzare le candele!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, autocensura



E dai che non ho letto! Cosa avevi scritto? Sono curiosa!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabile che tu abbia ragione
> Per come sono fatta io, certe uscite mi possono uscire solo scherzando
> Non mi permetterei mai di parlare seriamente a una donna nemmeno se davvero l'uomo con cui ci prova è il mio uomo
> Sono dell'idea che se accadesse andrei da lui e gli direi di rimetterla al suo posto o forse addirittura mi aspetto che lo faccia lui se conoscendomi capisce che mi infastidisce
> ...



Comunque Farfie, non so se ci hai fatto caso ma é sempre colpa tua cazzo.
Sei veramente stronza.
Che cazzo, va beh che sei la First lady ma datti una calmata!


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

La first lady?


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> io preferisco far smorzare le candele!


 porco!!!


----------



## birba (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chissá se anche a clem diranno che fa pesanti insinuazioni....


----------



## zadig (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> porco!!!


non lodarmi che sennò mi monto la testa!


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> non lodarmi che sennò mi monto la testa!


Salvami...che mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...renditi utile!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Salvami...che mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...renditi utile!!!



Ma hai un'amante mica da poco , eh


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma hai un'amante mica da poco , eh


Ho scelto il sito giusto!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Chissá se anche a clem diranno che fa pesanti insinuazioni....



Clem la dobbiamo ancora scendere dal pero


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> Chissá se anche a clem diranno che fa pesanti insinuazioni....


Ma non erano insinuazioni. Appena perpkesso é diventato Admin mi sono aurodichiarata First lady.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non erano insinuazioni. Appena perpkesso é diventato Admin mi sono aurodichiarata First lady.


Con il tacito assenso di tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con il tacito assenso di tutti.


Vabbè, non che ci fosse tutta sta concorrenza. Almeno all'epoca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con il tacito assenso di tutti.



A dire la verità avrei qualcosa da obiettare


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità avrei qualcosa da obiettare


Troppo tardi. O parli ora (allora) o taccia per SEMPRE!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Troppo tardi. O parli ora (allora) o taccia per SEMPRE!



a dirla tutta io ERO la consulente per i ban dell'admin, ma da quando è arrivata questa sgonfiacazzi ( a proposito, dov'è oscuro? ) della Farfietta D) mi hanno messa al confino


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dirla tutta io ERO la consulente per i ban dell'admin, ma da quando è arrivata questa sgonfiacazzi ( a proposito, dov'è oscuro? ) della Farfietta D) mi hanno messa al confino


Farfietta fa a pari con Tubino. Non si puó leggere


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, non che ci fosse tutta sta concorrenza. Almeno all'epoca.


Davvero? Pensa che ero convinta di essere emersa tra decine di forumiste che ambivano al titolo...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Davvero? Pensa che ero convinta di essere emersa tra decine di forumiste che ambivano al titolo...


Devo dire che però io un po' ho pianto, come nei migliori concorsi di bellezza.


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo dire che però io un po' ho pianto, come nei migliori concorsi di bellezza.


hai pianto?
sei arrivato secondo?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai pianto?
> sei arrivato secondo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai pianto?
> sei arrivato secondo?


Io? Io penso tipo ultimo sulla faccia del creato. Ma anche meno che ultimo. Diciamo meno infinito. No, macchè. Piangevo che tifavo per Farfie. Ho anche televotato.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl:





Flavia ha detto:


> hai pianto?
> sei arrivato secondo?


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io penso tipo ultimo sulla faccia del creato. Ma anche meno che ultimo. Diciamo meno infinito. No, macchè. Piangevo che tifavo per Farfie. Ho anche televotato.


meno infinito?
la differenza sta nell'asintoto,
verticale o orizzontale?

comuqnue volevo piedizzarmi
 l'avatarro, ero pure riuscita
a fotografare le zampotte
senza farmi mangiare il cellulare
ma dopo tutti questi concorsi
di bellezza truccati, mi è passato l'estro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io penso tipo ultimo sulla faccia del creato. Ma anche meno che ultimo. Diciamo meno infinito. No, macchè. Piangevo che tifavo per Farfie. Ho anche televotato.


spendendo tipo € 1,80 al minuto più scatto alla risposta?
che uomo generoso


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devo dire che però io un po' ho pianto, come nei migliori concorsi di bellezza.


Che carino


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> meno infinito?
> la differenza sta nell'asintoto,
> verticale o orizzontale?
> 
> ...


Si spera non indefinitivamente come Minni.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spendendo tipo € 1,80 al minuto più scatto alla risposta?
> che uomo generoso


Ehhhhh, quando ci vuole non sono uno che si risparmia.


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si spera non indefinitivamente come Minni.


bhè dipende da che estro


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si spera non indefinitivamente come Minni.


indefinitamente, indefinitamente...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> indefinitamente, indefinitamente...


Esattissimamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farfietta fa a pari con Tubino. Non si puó leggere


tubuccio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> meno infinito?
> la differenza sta nell'asintoto,
> verticale o orizzontale?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Flavia*

In grande spolvero stasera! Altro che poesie:girlhaha:


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In grande spolvero stasera! Altro che poesie:girlhaha:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


>


Hai fatto due battute da podio, mia cara! Era un complimento


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai fatto due battute da podio, mia cara! Era un complimento


ma dai
e manco me ne ero accorta:facepalm:
sono in piedi dalle 5....


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Salvami...che mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...renditi utile!!!


io te l'avevo detto che dovevi dichiararti lesbica con lui


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io te l'avevo detto che dovevi dichiararti lesbica con lui


ehi, stiamo calmini.

oramai l'amore è dichiarato e palesato a tutti.

già ho avuto l'esperienza di sentirmi dire: " sono lesbica " non ci scherziamo nemmeno per un secondo.

l'unica cosa che nicka non sa è che si beccherà una raffica di legnate, in questo precisissimo momento ho la mano caldissima.


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ehi, stiamo calmini.
> 
> oramai l'amore è dichiarato e palesato a tutti.
> 
> ...


2 di notte...
Mano caldissima...
Non mi far essere maliziosa...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Le azioni di "difesa del territorio" sono in questo senso: "Sei visibile, cerco di spegnerti. Quando scrivi che ti sbucci un ginocchio ti rispondono in 40. Invece quando io scrivo di della fenomenologia dello sfintere estroflesso di Heidegger rispondono in 39. Quando applico il teorema di Pappo-Guldino alla probabilità di essere cornificata delle mogli che non non ingoiano, rispondono solo in 24. Brutta puttana, maledetta gattamorta, beccati sto surrealismo."


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

però è strano: surreale è una mia definizione ma ieri al mio sei scema pareva solo che esagerassi, oggi è la gogna.
sono sempre fuori tempo.
comunque president...se la maggioranza si dissocia ...il branco dove sta?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è strano: surreale è una mia definizione ma ieri al mio sei scema pareva solo che esagerassi, oggi è la gogna.


Non mi riferivo a te, anzi. Ti sei persa un thread che è stato tolto dall'amministrazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è strano: surreale è una mia definizione ma ieri al mio sei scema pareva solo che esagerassi, oggi è la gogna.
> sono sempre fuori tempo.
> comunque president...se la maggioranza si dissocia ...il branco dove sta?



Ma è stato affossato? 
Quale maggioranza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, anzi. Ti sei persa un thread che è stato tolto dall'amministrazione.



Grazie, stavo leggendo dal telefono e mi è scomparsa la pagina.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te, anzi. Ti sei persa un thread che è stato tolto dall'amministrazione.


Magari l'avranno riempito di rossi.


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è stato affossato?
> Quale maggioranza?


Credo sia stato affossato, io avevo dato un rosso...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo sia stato affossato, io avevo dato un rosso...


Idem


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, stavo leggendo dal telefono e mi è scomparsa la pagina.


Eh sì. I moderatori hanno sta abitudine: ogni tanto tirano la catenella del WC nella speranza di far sparire l'olezzo, ma ormai il sedicente fantastico rivoluzionario surrealismo is in the air.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Quel*

Quel cazzo di Lecter senza tuba è fuori controllo,uno di questi giorni finirà sulla cronaca nera,ancora una volta.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quel cazzo di Lecter senza tuba è fuori controllo,uno di questi giorni finirà sulla cronaca nera,ancora una volta.


Non credo che c'entri LECTER


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che c'entri LECTER


SI...certo...:rotflure a Mercatale pensavano non c'entrasse lui insieme a Pacciani,pure qui a roma si pensava fosse solo la banda della magliana,pure ad ustica....lui è implicato in ogni tragedia italiana,dalla più piccola alla più grande,il giorno che spararono al papa....sembra che Lecter mise la pistola in mano ad ali agca,aveva sequestrato e sodomizzato la moglie di agca a soli 5 anni....e con la minaccia di ucciderla fece attentare alla vita del papa.


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

cosa aveva il thread di Fantastica, che non andasse?

PS: L'ho letto quasi tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa aveva il thread di Fantastica, che non andasse?
> 
> ...


beata te..io non so di cosa parlate...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beata te..io non so di cosa parlate...:unhappy:


nemmeno io


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa aveva il thread di Fantastica, che non andasse?
> 
> ...


Era di cattivo gusto a dir poco...
Se è stato affossato c'è un motivo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era di cattivo gusto a dir poco...
> Se è stato affossato c'è un motivo.


vabbè....ma affossare in pochi minuti....cioè, mi avete fatto leggere certe cose!!!
dai Nicka....riassuntino?
Pure Simy ha la faccia a "punto interrogativo" come me...daidaidaidai


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era di cattivo gusto a dir poco...
> Se è stato affossato c'è un motivo.



Ciao

non riesco a riconoscere il cattivo gusto. Se mai, 
espresso in modo appuntito, ciò ... che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ... 

Poteva diventare ben autoironico ... un po' per tutti.


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Non posso distrarmi un attimo per la febbre e succede di tutto?!


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso distrarmi un attimo per la febbre e succede di tutto?!


Tutto passato?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto passato?


Sì, grazie 
Ma la discussione sparita è ricomparsa ed è quella dei 5 punti?


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, grazie
> Ma la discussione sparita è ricomparsa ed è quella dei 5 punti?


No, no, è un'altra discussione sparita per i bollini rossi e di conseguenza non più ricomparsa


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, no, è un'altra discussione sparita per i bollini rossi e di conseguenza non più ricomparsa


Di Fantastica?!! 
Mah


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di Fantastica?!!
> Mah



Era quello sui cambiamenti in fase di TRADIMENTO?


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era quello sui cambiamenti in fase di TRADIMENTO?


No...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Qui non ci si puo' assentare mezza giornata che si stenta a capire.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> No...


Grazie. Mi pareva strano.  Pure strano che fantastica apra un argomento 'schifoso'.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

era quello sul nuovo avatar di biri.


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui non ci si puo' assentare mezza giornata che si stenta a capire.


confermo :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> era quello sul nuovo avatar di biri.


Che avatar ha messo?


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a riconoscere il cattivo gusto. Se mai,
> espresso in modo appuntito, ciò ... che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ...
> ...


se per 'modo appuntito' diventa lecito offendere una persona gratuitamente dicendo che i suoi avatar precendenti (la sua faccia) erano foto pornografiche direi che personalmente ho un'altra idea della comunicazione appuntita, ironica o scherzosa...
post aperto dopo un attacco forte sul suo gattamortismo...
ciò che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ci stava, appunto, è vero, come ci può stare un bambino obeso ma non per questo trovo onesto e giustificabile prenderlo in giro
ma che stiamo veramente a livelli così bassi?
ma che davero davero??
per me l'aggressione gratita mascherata da scherzo è riprorevole, soprattutto quando una persona non ha fatto niente di male se non essere se stessa.
Se non piace amen! sti cazzi! si passa avanti, non si calcola, si guarda oltre. Di certo non si pungola e mette sotto schiaffo.
Io non mi sento affine a Biri come carattere, anzi, sono molto diversa da lei ma assolutamente mai mi permetterei nè con lei nè con nessunaltro di dargli addosso in questo modo.
E' anticostituzionale.
Peggio del bullismo adolescenziale.
Le ingiustize e soprusi non li tollero.
C'era veramente poco da scherzare/salvare negli attacchi gratuiti che Biri ha ricevuto.
O se veramente avesse fatto qualcosa di male, un torto, un passo falso, un qualcosa ebbene allora si, ma che si fosse esplicitato! io non lo so se Biri ha mancato di rispetto a qualcuno e come, sinceramente non ne ho idea, ma allora si discute di quello, e non ad cazzum sparando sulla persona così, senza argomentare cosa lei ha fatto di sbagliato.
Almeno io faccio così: se c'è una cosa che non mi va prendo la persona di petto e glielo dico senza giri di parole. Di certo non la metto in difficoltà attaccandola a più non posso in maniera offensiva e gratuita su tutta la sua persona.
Questo secondo me.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che avatar ha messo?


ha messo l'immagine di un cartone animato, non so se vai sul profilo di biri se c'è ancora


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> se per 'modo appuntito' diventa lecito offendere una persona gratuitamente dicendo che i suoi avatar precendenti (la sua faccia) erano foto pornografiche direi che personalmente ho un'altra idea della comunicazione appuntita, ironica o scherzosa...
> post aperto dopo un attacco forte sul suo gattamortismo...
> ciò che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ci stava, appunto, è vero, come ci può stare un bambino obeso ma non per questo trovo onesto e giustificabile prenderlo in giro
> ma che stiamo veramente a livelli così bassi?
> ...


esattamente :up:


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che avatar ha messo?


aveva messo un avatar di una ragazza di un cartone animato che dormiva a bocca aperta.
ad essere sincera non si capiva che stava dormendo, ma anche sticazzi sul suo avatar, non aveva mica una patata con un pisellone dentro!!!
le è stato detto che aveva messo l'avatar di una che stava per avere un orgasmo o a cui le stavano per venire in bocca.
il tutto in modo scherzoso. e devo ammettere che li per li mi ha fatto ridere. un secondo. poi incazzare se lo avessero fatto a me.
ma ognuno sarà libero di mettere l'avatar che vuole?

ah, aggiungendo che era in sostituzione degli avatar PORNOGRAFICI precedenti (i suoi selfie)
bah


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tranquilli... l'ironia non è stata colta, ma non mi aspettavo certo che lo fosse.
Traccia, però, mi stupisce che tu non abbia colto che non trovavo nulla ma proprio nulla di pornografico negli occhiali dei precedenti.

Comunque, affossato. E' morto il re, Viva il re. Traduco: chi se ne frega.


----------



## drusilla (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aveva messo un avatar di una ragazza di un cartone animato che dormiva a bocca aperta.
> ad essere sincera non si capiva che stava dormendo, ma anche sticazzi sul suo avatar, non aveva mica una patata con un pisellone dentro!!!
> le è stato detto che aveva messo l'avatar di una che stava per avere un orgasmo o a cui le stavano per venire in bocca.
> il tutto in modo scherzoso. e devo ammettere che li per li mi ha fatto ridere. un secondo. poi incazzare se lo avessero fatto a me.
> ma ognuno sarà libero di mettere l'avatar che vuole?


penso che il problema non fosse quel avatar che era carino, ma il thread ironico ma sul pesante, posto come corollario di un paio di giorni di screzi, attacchi, contrattacchi, post su post, incentrati su di lei.


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a riconoscere il cattivo gusto. Se mai,
> espresso in modo appuntito, ciò ... che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ...
> ...


Ti rispondo poi evito di continuare per non proseguire con una polemica inutile, dato che il thread è stato affossato.

L'autoironia viene appunto dal soggetto stesso ed è nei confronti di se stesso. Per me è stata "ironia" contro un'utente e lo virgoletto perchè l'ironia è altra.
Che senso ha avuto dire che le sue foto personali erano pornografiche? Così non ha avuto senso per me dire che un disegno (dato che l'avatar era stato cambiato per mettere un punto alle polemiche su una foto) rappresentava una intenta ad aspettare che le venissero in bocca.
Ecco, qui si dice spesso che si è tutti scherzosi, ma lo scherzo devi potertelo permettere e il cattivo gusto a volte è dietro l'angolo.
La Biri ha avuto un atteggiamento che può aver dato fastidio, ma è ovvio...quando una persona parla senza peli sulla lingua inevitabilmente rischia di attirarsi critiche.
Così ha fatto quello che dice di aver sempre fatto, ovvero scrivere in un luogo con la propria faccia...e lo ha detto che si diverte a provocare. Io però tutta sta provocazione da parte sua non ce l'ho vista, fatto sta che per giorni le si è detto che è una gattamorta, che è assurdo che siano state messe le sue foto, che ha le tette così, che ha lo sguardo cosà, sono stati chiamati pure mariti a dare un giudizio estetico su una foto per sapere che ne pensavano.
Ora...io capisco tutto, ma questo è un concetto che non ho mai più di tanto sopportato, ovvero la tendenza a sminuire un'utente sulla base superficiale di un avatar...che poi è la stessa cosa che succede fuori!
Se arriva la classica tizia con la minigonna, le tette fuori, le labbra rossettatissime viene additata...magari è un premio nobel, ma non c'è verso che la si ascolti.
Dopo una, due, tre si è messa sulla difensiva e ci sta...

Detto questo, ha chiesto di essere cancellata...e personalmente non mi sento di biasimarla, perchè se fossi stata oggetto io di un thread simile mi sarei veramente offesa.
E aggiungo, ha avuto il buon gusto di non rispondere nemmeno.

Se ha deciso di andarsene secondo me è l'ennesima perdita che si poteva evitare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aveva messo un avatar di una ragazza di un cartone animato che dormiva a bocca aperta.
> ad essere sincera non si capiva che stava dormendo, ma anche sticazzi sul suo avatar, non aveva mica una patata con un pisellone dentro!!!
> le è stato detto che aveva messo l'avatar di una che stava per avere un orgasmo o a cui le stavano per venire in bocca.
> il tutto in modo scherzoso. e devo ammettere che li per li mi ha fatto ridere. un secondo. poi incazzare se lo avessero fatto a me.
> ...


Tra l'altro, vista la reazione che aveva avuto al mio moderatissimo post in cui sostenevo che la presenza di un avatar era garanzia di un tipo di comunicazione nel forum, che non la stesse prendendo bene era chiaro.
L'avatar manga non mi piaceva ma ce ne sono altri che non mi piacciono (vedi Spider, ad esempio) ma giusto "sti cazzi".
Le sue foto non erano certamente pornografiche. 
Visto che avrebbe dormito lo stesso nonostante il mio parere non mi sarei aspettata la richiesta di cancellazione.
Però, non avendo letto, non posso percepire l'effetto di attacco che può aver subito.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, vista la reazione che aveva avuto al mio moderatissimo post in cui sostenevo che la presenza di un avatar era garanzia di un tipo di comunicazione nel forum, che non la stesse prendendo bene era chiaro.
> L'avatar manga non mi piaceva ma ce ne sono altri che non mi piacciono (vedi Spider, ad esempio) ma giusto "sti cazzi".
> Le sue foto non erano certamente pornografiche.
> Visto che avrebbe dormito lo stesso nonostante il mio parere non mi sarei aspettata la richiesta di cancellazione.
> Però, non avendo letto, non posso percepire l'effetto di attacco che può aver subito.



Ha chiesto di essere CANCELLATA?   Per il commento di FANTASTICA?


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tranquilli... l'ironia non è stata colta, ma non mi aspettavo certo che lo fosse.
> Traccia, però, mi stupisce che tu non abbia colto che non trovavo nulla ma proprio nulla di pornografico negli occhiali dei precedenti.
> 
> Comunque, affossato. E' morto il re, Viva il re. Traduco: chi se ne frega.



guarda...se fosse stato scritto in tempi "di pace" l'ironia sarebbe stata colta più da tutti...me compresa...
il problema è stato anche e sopratuttto il "tempismo" (non casuale forse? non lo so)
ed il problema, alla fine, per me, è che un utente ci ha abbandonato e chiunque esso sia, per me è una perdita, quindi un piccolo fallimento (a me Biri aveva spiegato finalmente la differenza fra coppe B C ecc! che manco lo sapevo!!! cazzate, ma credo che possiamo imparare da tutti), un piccolo fallimento di tutti se le persone se ne vanno a causa di malesseri nati qui dentro, un sito che dovrebbe essere un luogo di cazzeggio e svago, non di ulcere e fastidi...
si certo, chi se ne frega, tutti campiamo lo stesso, ma Biri se ne è andata e a me spiace come dispiacerebbe per qualsiasi altro utente 'costretto' a farlo perchè non sentito ben accetto e stufo di attacchi seppur ironici
nulla da dire a chi se ne va perchè ha esaurito la curiosità ed interesse di sto posto...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti rispondo poi evito di continuare per non proseguire con una polemica inutile, dato che il thread è stato affossato.
> 
> L'autoironia viene appunto dal soggetto stesso ed è nei confronti di se stesso. Per me è stata "ironia" contro un'utente e lo virgoletto perchè l'ironia è altra.
> Che senso ha avuto dire che le sue foto personali erano pornografiche? Così non ha avuto senso per me dire che un disegno (dato che l'avatar era stato cambiato per mettere un punto alle polemiche su una foto) rappresentava una intenta ad aspettare che le venissero in bocca.
> ...


delle sue tette ha parlato lei.

farla vedere a mio marito per me non e' strano, e' sempre seduto vicino a me, e dato che mi sembrava una foto orrenda, chiedevo se poteva essere vera o uno scherzo. PARLA DELLA PRIMA FOTO. Che nessuno commento' sul forum. 

se ci mettiamo a guardare tutti i puntini meglio smettere di scrivere.

il problema non sono mai state le sue foto. Prova ad andare a rileggere tutto e vedrai che e', sempre stata lei ad iniziare le polemiche.

si e' CANCELLATA?   Pazienza, dormiremo lo stesso, come ha detto lei ieri a Brunetta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> se per 'modo appuntito' diventa lecito offendere una persona gratuitamente dicendo che i suoi avatar precendenti (la sua faccia) erano foto pornografiche direi che personalmente ho un'altra idea della comunicazione appuntita, ironica o scherzosa...
> post aperto dopo un attacco forte sul suo gattamortismo...
> ciò che stava sotto gli occhi di tutti ci stava, appunto, è vero, come ci può stare un bambino obeso ma non per questo trovo onesto e giustificabile prenderlo in giro
> ma che stiamo veramente a livelli così bassi?
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Ti rispondo poi evito di continuare per non proseguire con una polemica inutile, dato che il thread è stato affossato.
> 
> L'autoironia viene appunto dal soggetto stesso ed è nei confronti di se stesso. Per me è stata "ironia" contro un'utente e lo virgoletto perchè l'ironia è altra.
> Che senso ha avuto dire che le sue foto personali erano pornografiche? Così non ha avuto senso per me dire che un disegno (dato che l'avatar era stato cambiato per mettere un punto alle polemiche su una foto) rappresentava una intenta ad aspettare che le venissero in bocca.
> ...





Traccia ha detto:


> guarda...se fosse stato scritto in tempi "di pace" l'ironia sarebbe stata colta più da tutti...me compresa...
> il problema è stato anche e sopratuttto il "tempismo" (non casuale forse? non lo so)
> ed il problema, alla fine, per me, è che un utente ci ha abbandonato e chiunque esso sia, per me è una perdita, quindi un piccolo fallimento (a me Biri aveva spiegato finalmente la differenza fra coppe B C ecc! che manco lo sapevo!!! cazzate, ma credo che possiamo imparare da tutti), un piccolo fallimento di tutti se le persone se ne vanno a causa di malesseri nati qui dentro, un sito che dovrebbe essere un luogo di cazzeggio e svago, non di ulcere e fastidi...
> si certo, chi se ne frega, tutti campiamo lo stesso, ma Biri se ne è andata e a me spiace come dispiacerebbe per qualsiasi altro utente 'costretto' a farlo perchè non sentito ben accetto e stufo di attacchi seppur ironici
> nulla da dire a chi se ne va perchè ha esaurito la curiosità ed interesse di sto posto...


:applauso:k::umile::bravooo:


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> delle sue tette ha parlato lei.
> 
> farla vedere a mio marito per me non e' strano, e' sempre seduto vicino a me, e dato che mi sembrava una foto orrenda, chiedevo se poteva essere vera o uno scherzo. PARLA DELLA PRIMA FOTO. Che nessuno commento' sul forum.
> 
> ...


Sì va bene, ma è necessario ripetere svariate volte quanto per te è brutta una foto, tanto da chiedere un parere estetico a tuo marito, su una foto che è anche personale?
E dopo un po' una si rompe i coglioni eh!
Io ste cose davvero non le capisco...

Io leggo...e le polemiche nascono sempre da vari punti, non da uno solo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Non mi risulta sia stata additata come gatta morta, esplicitamente da chi?


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a riconoscere il cattivo gusto. Se mai,
> espresso in modo appuntito, ciò ... che stava sotto gli occhi di* tutti *...
> ...



non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare, sarebbe meglio che tu parlassi per gli occhi tuoi, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> guarda...se fosse stato scritto in tempi "di pace" l'ironia sarebbe stata colta più da tutti...me compresa...
> il problema è stato anche e sopratuttto il "tempismo" (non casuale forse? non lo so)
> ed il problema, alla fine, per me, è che un utente ci ha abbandonato e chiunque esso sia, per me è una perdita, quindi un piccolo fallimento* (a me Biri aveva spiegato finalmente la differenza fra coppe B C ecc*! che manco lo sapevo!!! cazzate, ma credo che possiamo imparare da tutti), un piccolo fallimento di tutti se le persone se ne vanno a causa di malesseri nati qui dentro, un sito che dovrebbe essere un luogo di cazzeggio e svago, non di ulcere e fastidi...
> si certo, chi se ne frega, tutti campiamo lo stesso, ma Biri se ne è andata e a me spiace come dispiacerebbe per qualsiasi altro utente 'costretto' a farlo perchè non sentito ben accetto e stufo di attacchi seppur ironici
> nulla da dire a chi se ne va perchè ha esaurito la curiosità ed interesse di sto posto...


Dove?
Me l'ero persa.
Però dai se metti una foto ti esponi.
Io non mi esporrei mai se non fossi preparata ad accettare le critiche.
Non so di che forum parlasse lei ma di foto reali delle persone non ne ho mai viste, neanche dove si parla di calcio.
Ripeto che mi spiace.
Non certo come per Miss.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì va bene, ma è necessario ripetere svariate volte quanto per te è brutta una foto, tanto da *chiedere un parere estetico a tuo marito*, su una foto che è anche personale?
> E dopo un po' una si rompe i coglioni eh!
> Io ste cose davvero non le capisco...


Ma veramente voi donne pensate che quando un uomo giudica altre donne davanti a voi, lo faccia in modo obiettivo? Perchè se la risposta è affermativa, allora mi si spiegano millenni di subalternità del genere femminile a quello maschile.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aveva messo un avatar di una ragazza di un cartone animato che dormiva a bocca aperta.
> ad essere sincera non si capiva che stava dormendo, ma anche sticazzi sul suo avatar, non aveva mica una patata con un pisellone dentro!!!
> le è stato detto che aveva messo l'avatar di una che stava per avere un orgasmo o a cui le stavano per venire in bocca.
> il tutto in modo scherzoso. e devo ammettere che li per li mi ha fatto ridere. un secondo. poi incazzare se lo avessero fatto a me.
> ...



Io comunque leggo 'quasi tutto' e non ho letto chi ha sostenuto che le sue foto fossero pornografiche. 

Ho letto chi sosteneva che non sembra a opportuno mettere una foto che la identificasse. 

Sull'eccedere ho trovato  molto scorrette le sue insinuazioni su chi scopa chi tra Forumisti. 

Sono punti di vista. Qualcuno ha trovato assurdo che io abbia mostrato a mio marito la foto per un parere. 

L'ho fatto perche' c'era chi sosteneva non fosse una sua foto. Volevo un parere. 

Cosa tra le due E' SCORRETTA? 

se non vuoi farti vedere non metti una tua foto o SBAGLIO? 

POI i post ci sono e basta andarli a rileggere.

Dal momento che la prima foto non aveva avuto successo e ci credo, ha pensato bene di metterne altre  e iniziare la polemica.

io l'ho vista così. 

Mai avrei fatto polemiche se non avesse scritto quel, post su tutti i forumisti assetati e assatanati che a sentire lei, le sbavavano dietro ed il seguito ancora piu' offensivo.

speriamo si chiuda oggi sta pantomima.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma veramente voi donne pensate che quando un uomo giudica altre donne davanti a voi, lo faccia in modo obiettivo? Perchè se la risposta è affermativa, allora mi si spiegano millenni di subalternità del genere femminile a quello maschile.



eh? in che senso giudicare davanti?


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh? in che senso giudicare davanti?


OT

ciao Free, bentornata

fine OT


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove?
> Me l'ero persa.
> Però dai se metti una foto ti esponi.
> Io non mi esporrei mai se non fossi preparata ad accettare le critiche.
> ...


Io le mie foto le ho sempre messe, in ogni forum frequentato.
Le critiche vanno espresse nei riguardi di un pensiero al massimo, non su quello che viene mostrato, significa fermarsi all'apparenza. E' stato fatto anche con me all'inizio.
Secondo me non è tanto dire che non piace una foto, quanto tutto quello che è successo in questi giorni e il thread di Fantastica è stata la ciliegina. Dire che una mette foto pornografiche per me è di cattivo gusto e veramente il tempismo è stato perfetto.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh? in che senso giudicare davanti?


Secondo lui un marito dice sempre che un altra e' brutta a  prescindere. 

Non credo proprio. 

Parliamo spesso di chi e' bello/bella in TV o in generale. 

Non sono mai stata gelosa. Con le note conseguenze.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh? in che senso giudicare davanti?


- Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
- [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh? in che senso giudicare davanti?


Vuol dire che in tua presenza dice che tu sei la più figa e le altre sono brutte e poi, invece, sbava dietro alle altre.
Si vede che lui fa così.
Si vede che pensa che le donne siano tutte in concorrenza.
Metta la sua foto e poi chiederemo pareri.


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io comunque leggo 'quasi tutto' e non ho letto chi ha sostenuto che le sue foto fossero pornografiche.
> 
> Ho letto chi sosteneva che non sembra a opportuno mettere una foto che la identificasse.
> 
> ...


Che fossero foto pornografiche lo ha sostenuto "ironicamente" Fantastica aprendo un fantastico thread.

Io non ho letto che tutti i forumisti le sbavano dietro, ha aperto un thread parlando di situazioni che le si palesano esternamente al forum.
Allora è vero che leggiamo sempre quello che ci fa più comodo...e giustamente non leggiamo quello che potrebbe spiegare il perchè di tante cose.

E come al solito non si è capito che il problema non è una foto.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
> - [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.



Chi e'?


----------



## Nicka (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
> - [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma veramente voi donne pensate che quando un uomo giudica altre donne davanti a voi, lo faccia in modo obiettivo? Perchè se la risposta è affermativa, allora mi si spiegano millenni di subalternità del genere femminile a quello maschile.


Penso che molto dipenda dal rapporto che si ha con il marito. Certo che se davanti a una foto di una strafiga tu ammetti che lo sia e io mi incazzo hai tutti i motivi la prossima volta di mentirmi.
Io non ho mai avuto questo problema. Le donne più belle di me le vedo e mi aspetto che mio marito risponda sinceramente. Fa la figura del pirla altrimenti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che in tua presenza dice che tu sei la più figa e le altre sono brutte e poi, invece, sbava dietro alle altre.
> Si vede che lui fa così.
> *Si vede che pensa che le donne siano tutte in concorrenza.*
> Metta la sua foto e poi chiederemo pareri.


Tutte no. Si vede che non hai letto il thread affossato.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che in tua presenza dice che tu sei la più figa e le altre sono brutte e poi, invece, sbava dietro alle altre.
> Si vede che lui fa così.
> Si vede che pensa che le donne siano tutte in concorrenza.
> Metta la sua foto e poi chiederemo pareri.


Infatti. Io se vedo un bell'uomo lo dico eccome davanti a mio marito. Caso mai e' lui che cerca di trovargli qualche difetto.

Se mio marito sostenesse che la Bardot (a caso) giovane,  e' brutta, chiederei il ricovero coatto.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penso che molto dipenda dal rapporto che si ha con il marito. Certo che se davanti a una foto di una strafiga tu ammetti che lo sia e io mi incazzo hai tutti i motivi la prossima volta di mentirmi.
> Io non ho mai avuto questo problema. Le donne più belle di me le vedo e mi aspetto che mio marito risponda sinceramente. Fa la figura del pirla altrimenti


:up::up::up:


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tranquilli...* l'ironia non è stata colta, ma non mi aspettavo certo che lo fosse.*
> Traccia, però, mi stupisce che tu non abbia colto che non trovavo nulla ma proprio nulla di pornografico negli occhiali dei precedenti.
> 
> Comunque, affossato. E' morto il re, Viva il re. Traduco: chi se ne frega.


e allora perchè lo hai scritto, scusa??

avresti potuto scrivere direttamente tipo: 3d ironico solo per me, sciò!


----------



## ivanl (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
> - [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
> - [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.



veramente io mi aspetto un commento obiettivo, e anche un po' grezzo


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che in tua presenza dice che tu sei la più figa e le altre sono brutte e poi, invece, sbava dietro alle altre.
> Si vede che lui fa così.
> Si vede che pensa che le donne siano tutte in concorrenza.
> *Metta la sua foto* e poi chiederemo pareri.


...osti ma che abbiamo fatto di male??


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...osti ma che abbiamo fatto di male??


 potrebbe sorprenderci.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...osti ma che abbiamo fatto di male??



Di tutto di piu'.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> potrebbe sorprenderci.



appunto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di tutto di piu'.



 vabbè, a parte quello


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...osti ma che abbiamo fatto di male??





Brunetta ha detto:


> potrebbe sorprenderci.





disincantata ha detto:


> Di tutto di piu'.





free ha detto:


> appunto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi state ancora così sulle palle, dai.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi state ancora così sulle palle, dai.



strano


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non mi state ancora così sulle palle, dai.



ops, rileggendo meglio mi pare di capire che la Brunetta si riferisse a te, invece io avevo capito che si riferisse a un marito x...scusa...vabbè metti pure la tua foto e siamo a posto così


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ops, rileggendo meglio mi pare di capire che la Brunetta si riferisse a te, invece io avevo capito che si riferisse a un marito x...scusa...vabbè metti pure la tua foto e siamo a posto così


Sono estremamente timido, non lo farei mai.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono estremamente timido, non lo farei mai.



Bendati gli OCCHI!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...osti ma che abbiamo fatto di male??


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*

Ragazzi ma stiamo parlando di fantastica o sbaglio?mai una polemica,mai un insulto,o forse mi sono perso qualcosa?Posso essere sincero?si può non condividere l'opinione di fantastica ma qui dentro abbiamo letto di molto peggio,a me sembrava scherzasse e mi ha fatto pure ridere....!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

non mi è piaciuto per nulla il testo del thread ma non ne costruirei un dramma.
per un post sbagliato fantastica ne ha tanti altri interessanti


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi è piaciuto per nulla il testo del thread ma non ne costruirei un dramma.
> per un post sbagliato fantastica ne ha tanti altri interessanti


Era volgarotto e colorito, orgasmo fotonico...:rotfl::rotfl:non credo volesse offendere biri.Non è da fantastica.:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma veramente voi donne pensate che quando un uomo giudica altre donne davanti a voi, lo faccia in modo obiettivo? Perchè se la risposta è affermativa, allora mi si spiegano millenni di subalternità del genere femminile a quello maschile.


NO....quello era capace di dire che la Belen fosse niente di speciale.


----------



## Divì (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che in tua presenza dice che tu sei la più figa e le altre sono brutte e poi, invece, sbava dietro alle altre.
> Si vede che lui fa così.
> Si vede che pensa che le donne siano tutte in concorrenza.
> Metta la sua foto e poi chiederemo pareri.


Io per sicurezza non chiedo mai se sono più bella io o Charlize Theron piuttosto che Scarlett Johansson :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E mi auguro che lui non mi chieda se trovo interessanti David Boreanaz o Ashton Kutcher più di lui ... perché davvero non potrei mentire


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io per sicurezza non chiedo mai se sono più bella io o Charlize Theron piuttosto che Scarlett Johansson :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E mi auguro che lui non mi chieda se trovo interessanti David Boreanaz o Ashton Kutcher più di lui ... perché davvero non potrei mentire



Neppure io l'ho mai chiesto facendo paragoni. Ma se una e' bella e' bella CAVOLI!

E se vedo uno da urlo, mi e' capitato in aereo, l'ho detto 'al volo' a mio marito, con cognata scandalizzata di fianco,  che se fosse caduto l'aereo mi sarei buttata su di lui. Era meglio di Robert Redford  nel Grande Gasby.  Avevo 30 anni.  Piu' visto.  Alitalia. 

Oggi ancora piu' di prima posso permettermi di dirgli quello che voglio.  Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> - Piergianni, trovo che quella Sienna Miller sia un po' insipida, sei d'accordo?
> - [porcatroiachesorcasignorenellaprossimavitafammirinascereassorbentedisiennamiller] Sì, amore. Non mi dice nulla.


ahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si si siiiiiii
è veroooooooo
io adotto la tecnica al contrario, elogio talmente tanto (ed anche eccessivamente) delle gnocche da suscitare uno spirito critico nel mio uomo.
L'altra sera la buonanima del mio ex è arrivato a dirmi che non avrebbe mai cambiato me per ilary blasi...questo perchè io gli dicevo 'guarda quanto è figa, quando gnocca, quanto bella' del tutto convinta e allora scatta il bastian contrario...
se fai sentire che 'rosichi' allora rispondono come dici tu.
prevedibilissimi voi omini
altro che


----------



## drusilla (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si si siiiiiii
> è veroooooooo
> io adotto la tecnica al contrario, elogio talmente tanto (ed anche eccessivamente) delle gnocche da suscitare uno spirito critico nel mio uomo.
> ...


Diabolica[emoji48]  anch'io uso questa tattica na non sempre funziona[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo lui un marito dice sempre che un altra e' brutta a  prescindere.
> 
> Non credo proprio.
> 
> ...



solitamente sono i traditori ad essere gelosi...perchè sanno quello che fanno e che quindi potrebbero ricevere...le anime fedeli ed ingenue non sono gelose per il motivo opposto...
questo secondo me...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si si siiiiiii
> è veroooooooo
> io adotto la tecnica al contrario, elogio talmente tanto (ed anche eccessivamente) delle gnocche da suscitare uno spirito critico nel mio uomo.
> ...



Se gli piace palpare ha ragione lui. E' magrissima. A mio marito non piacciono le donne grissini.  Preferisce la Ferilli.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> solitamente sono i traditori ad essere gelosi...perchè sanno quello che fanno e che quindi potrebbero ricevere...le anime fedeli ed ingenue non sono gelose per il motivo opposto...
> questo secondo me...


In poche occasioni ma mi sono accorta che era geloso quando uscivo con i colleghi e uno mi riaccompagnava a casa.  

Guardava male l'immancabile rosa che gentilmente regalavano  a tutte.

o una dedica innocua su un disco, mi sono accorta dopo mesi che aveva strappato l'angolo della  copertina con la dedica. C'e' ancora.

E' proprio vero che quando non si ha niente da nascondere non si nasconde niente. Lui invece cancellava i msg. Il mio cellulare sempre in vista, pure adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> si si siiiiiii
> è veroooooooo
> io adotto la tecnica al contrario, elogio talmente tanto (ed anche eccessivamente) delle gnocche da suscitare uno spirito critico nel mio uomo.
> ...


A mio padre, che tra l'altro era più di 1,80, non sarebbe mai piaciuta la Blasi, così come non gli sarebbe piaciuta Belen e trovava BB con la faccia da scimmietta. Gli piacevano altri tipi, in prevalenza piccoline e in carne e brune, con l'eccezione di Marilyn.
Non è che debbano piacere tutte.
Un conto è dire che Belen è meglio di me, altra cosa è dire che è un tipo che mi piace. Donne che trovo stupende sono altre.
Non mi piace neanche la Ferrari (auto. Isabella mi fa soffrire ogni volta, vedendo come si è deformata la bocca) mentre ci sono auto costose che prenderei, se me le potessi permettere.
Non è che ciò che non piace dipende solo da invidia o gelosia.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A mio padre, che tra l'altro era più di 1,80, non sarebbe mai piaciuta la Blasi, così come non gli sarebbe piaciuta Belen e trovava BB con la faccia da scimmietta. Gli piacevano altri tipi, in prevalenza piccoline e in carne e brune, con l'eccezione di Marilyn.
> Non è che debbano piacere tutte.
> Un conto è dire che Belen è meglio di me, altra cosa è dire che è un tipo che mi piace. Donne che trovo stupende sono altre.
> Non mi piace neanche la Ferrari (auto. Isabella mi fa soffrire ogni volta, vedendo come si è deformata la bocca) mentre ci sono auto costose che prenderei, se me le potessi permettere.
> Non è che ciò che non piace dipende solo da invidia o gelosia.



Pero' qualche anno fa era meglio, la blasi,  l'ho vista poche sere fa ed e' pelle ed ossa. A me prima  piaceva.  

Pero'  ci sono  donne magre molto molto belle, evidentemente e' tutto l'insieme. Cindy Crawford mi piace molto.


----------



## zadig (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Salvami...che mi sono trovata fidanzata a LDS...renditi utile!!!


digli che non sei propensa a prenderlo a schiaffi: desisterà subito!
E poi, se vuole, può prendere botte da horby (ovvero: mors tua, vita mea).


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' qualche anno fa era meglio, la blasi,  l'ho vista poche sere fa ed e' pelle ed ossa. A me prima  piaceva.
> 
> Pero'  ci sono  donne magre molto molto belle, evidentemente e' tutto l'insieme. Cindy Crawford mi piace molto.


Dicevo i tipi che sarebbero piaciuti a mio padre e sì gli sarebbe piaciuta la Ferilli, anche perché è molto simpatica.
Per me non c'entra la magrezza ma il fascino e la naturalità. Non riesco a guardare le rifatte, quindi anche la Ferilli, e non apprezzo certi fisici che vanno di moda, indipendentemente dal magro o no.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A mio padre, che tra l'altro era più di 1,80, non sarebbe mai piaciuta la Blasi, così come non gli sarebbe piaciuta Belen e trovava BB con la faccia da scimmietta. Gli piacevano altri tipi, in prevalenza piccoline e in carne e brune, con l'eccezione di Marilyn.
> Non è che debbano piacere tutte.
> Un conto è dire che Belen è meglio di me, altra cosa è dire che è un tipo che mi piace. Donne che trovo stupende sono altre.
> Non mi piace neanche la Ferrari (auto. Isabella mi fa soffrire ogni volta, vedendo come si è deformata la bocca) mentre ci sono auto costose che prenderei, se me le potessi permettere.
> Non è che ciò che non piace dipende solo da invidia o gelosia.


La Blasi la incontrai 3 o 4 anni fa in aeroporto/aereo. Ed era magrissima già allora. Stentai a riconoscerla e mi cadde un "mito", nel senso che in video era gnocca assai. Ma vi assicuro che da vicino è uno stecco con dei labbroni.
Belen è "sensuale" (e si torna alle gatte morte), ma bella direi no. In effetti "un conto è dire che è meglio della vicina" (per non dire di Brunetta, ecco) 

Sienna Miller, citata da President: signori stiamo parlando di un livello olimpico di gnoccaggine.
Ed io ci aggiungo anche bellezze diverse: es. Scarlett...
Ah: ho visto la Surina a Ballando...la trovo la femmina televisiva italica più sexy che esista..altrochè. Per come si muove, in primis.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo i tipi che sarebbero piaciuti a mio padre e sì gli sarebbe piaciuta la Ferilli, anche perché è molto simpatica.
> Per me non c'entra la magrezza ma il fascino e la naturalità. Non riesco a guardare le rifatte, quindi anche la Ferilli, e non apprezzo certi fisici che vanno di moda, indipendentemente dal magro o no.



Ferilli RIFATTA?   Io vedo solo la pubbicita'  dei divani. Non ci ho fatto caso. Pero' mi piaceva anche 20, anni fa.

Come la Lisi. Un mito.

O Catherine Denouve.  Bellissima.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Metteteli una foto di sta Miller...mai vista ne sentita nominare.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ferilli RIFATTA?   Io vedo solo la pubbicita'  dei divani. Non ci ho fatto caso. Pero' mi piaceva anche 20, anni fa.
> 
> Come la *Lisi*. Un mito.
> 
> O Catherine Denouve.  Bellissima.


aggiungo bellezze
uniche e particolari
come la Vitti e la Magnani


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Blasi la incontrai 3 o 4 anni fa in aeroporto/aereo. Ed era magrissima già allora. Stentai a riconoscerla e mi cadde un "mito", nel senso che in video era gnocca assai. Ma vi assicuro che da vicino è uno stecco con dei labbroni.
> Belen è "sensuale" (e si torna alle gatte morte), ma bella direi no. In effetti "un conto è dire che è meglio della vicina" (per non dire di Brunetta, ecco)
> 
> Sienna Miller, citata da President: signori stiamo parlando di un livello olimpico di gnoccaggine.
> ...



Belen ha delle bellissime gambe.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> aggiungo bellezze
> uniche e particolari
> come la Vitti e la Magnani



Donne con un carisma unico.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Donne con un carisma unico.


non sai quanto sia dispiaciuta per la Vitti


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Blasi la incontrai 3 o 4 anni fa in aeroporto/aereo. Ed era magrissima già allora. Stentai a riconoscerla e mi cadde un "mito", nel senso che in video era gnocca assai. Ma vi assicuro che da vicino è uno stecco con dei labbroni.
> Belen è "sensuale" (e si torna alle gatte morte), ma bella direi no. In effetti "un conto è dire che è meglio della vicina" (per non dire di Brunetta, ecco)
> 
> Sienna Miller, citata da President: signori stiamo parlando di un livello olimpico di gnoccaggine.
> ...



so mejo io de tutte ste sgallettate


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Metteteli una foto di sta Miller...mai vista ne sentita nominare.


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo i tipi che sarebbero piaciuti a mio padre e sì gli sarebbe piaciuta la Ferilli, anche perché è molto simpatica.
> Per me non c'entra la magrezza ma il fascino e la naturalità. Non riesco a guardare le rifatte, quindi anche la Ferilli, e non apprezzo certi fisici che vanno di moda, indipendentemente dal magro o no.


mio padre vide la Arcuri e disse che bellissima è riduttivo come termine...la Ferilli invece non gli ha fatto effetto ma il top dei top è la Bellucci....in Malena era magica....una dea.A me mi piace molto Giovanna Mezzogiorno e Francesca Neri.Tra le americane Charlize Theron è speciale


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> so mejo io de tutte ste sgallettate


:up:


----------



## Traccia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mio padre vide la Arcuri e disse che bellissima è riduttivo come termine...la Ferilli invece non gli ha fatto effetto ma il top dei top è la Bellucci....in Malena era magica....una dea.A me mi piace molto Giovanna Mezzogiorno e Francesca Neri.Tra le americane Charlize Theron è speciale


a me piacciono julia roberts e penelope cruz


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> a me piacciono julia roberts e penelope cruz



Bellissime anche per me.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ferilli RIFATTA?   Io vedo solo la pubbicita'  dei divani. Non ci ho fatto caso. Pero' mi piaceva anche 20, anni fa.
> 
> Come la Lisi. Un mito.
> 
> O Catherine Denouve.  Bellissima.


Gli zigomi della Ferilli non sono quelli che le ha dato la genetica e per mantenerli continua a fare ritocchi. 
Le altre sono delle meraviglie assolute.


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> a me piacciono julia roberts e penelope cruz


La Cruz piace anche a me....calliente! Ole'!:danza:


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mio padre vide la Arcuri e disse che bellissima è riduttivo come termine...la Ferilli invece non gli ha fatto effetto ma il top dei top è la Bellucci....in Malena era magica....una dea.A me mi piace molto Giovanna Mezzogiorno e Francesca Neri.Tra le americane Charlize Theron è speciale



Pensare che la Arcuri qualche decennio fa aveva la pelle tutta a buchi, coperta da chili di,

Cerone.  Oggi con botulino dovrebbe aver risolto. Preferisco la Ferilli.

Sulla Bellucci non ci piove, splendida.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Non discuto la bellezza di quelle donne,io sono sempre andato pazzo per giuliana De Sio,per Nancy  Brilly,la velina federica margi...credo si chiami così...insomma mi attirano più le tipe.Il culo di raffaella Carrà poi.....


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non discuto la bellezza di quelle donne,io sono sempre andato pazzo per giuliana De Sio,per Nancy  Brilly,la velina federica margi...credo si chiami così...insomma mi attirano più le tipe.Il culo di raffaella Carrà poi.....


la Brilly?
attualmente è tutta silicone e plastica:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Flavia ha detto:


> la Brilly?
> attualmente è tutta silicone e plastica:unhappy:


Non discuto,a me piaceva pure prima.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensare che la Arcuri qualche decennio fa aveva la pelle tutta a buchi, coperta da chili di,
> 
> Cerone.  Oggi con botulino dovrebbe aver risolto. Preferisco la Ferilli.
> 
> Sulla Bellucci non ci piove, splendida.


la Bellucci molto bella
rimane per me un mistero
il fatto che la considerino una brava attrice


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Belen ha delle bellissime gambe.


la tv ingrassa abbastanza.
Io in aereo ho incontrato persone che sembrano tracagnotte (Chiambretti, o Angelino Alfano), ma voi non immaginate quanto siano magri. Per non parlare di Balotelli: pare una montagna di muscoli, vi assicuro che ha delle coscette secche secche ed anche il busto non è quello che sembra dopo il goal alla Germania, per intenderci.

Quindi, se tanto mi dà tanto, Belen - che ha gambe (postgravidanza) magrissime - sarà biafrica.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> e allora perchè lo hai scritto, scusa??
> 
> avresti potuto scrivere direttamente tipo: 3d ironico solo per me, sciò!


Tu l'avresti colta


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> so mejo io de tutte ste sgallettate


vabbè, ma io parlavo di quelle raggiungibili..............


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non discuto,a me piaceva pure prima.


lei secondo me è l'esempio di donna
che avrebbe potuto invecchiare e rimanere bella
mentre ha scelto di diventare quasi grottesca


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non discuto la bellezza di quelle donne,io sono sempre andato pazzo per giuliana De Sio,per Nancy  Brilly,la velina federica margi...credo si chiami così...insomma mi attirano più le tipe.Il culo di raffaella Carrà poi.....


Il culo della Carra'?!


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non discuto la bellezza di quelle donne,io sono sempre andato pazzo per giuliana De Sio,per Nancy  Brilly,la velina federica margi...credo si chiami così...insomma mi attirano più le tipe.Il culo di raffaella Carrà poi.....


Chi e' sta VELINA? 

Nancy brilly mi e' sempre e piaciuta.  

Pero' andrebbero viste tutte dal vivo e quando si svegliano. Trucco e foto, trasformano non poco.

Io i buchi DELLA, ARCURI li ho visti per caso e stentavo  a crenderci.  

STESSA cosa decenni fa per la Vanoni. Per una presentatrice TV in voga, vista allo, sportello stentano a riconoscerla e le stavo parlando.

PER NON PARLARE di una famosa con cui discussi un ora per un problema senza riconoscerla.  Con le colleghe incredule ma caspita,  era un altra rispetto a vederla in TV.  Oltre a non capire niente di banca. A volte meglio dal vivo. Bellissima ai tempi Romina Power.


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 2 di notte..
> Mano caldissima...
> Non mi far essere maliziosa...


quella maledetta di Elena ha trovato il peggior modo per farsi menare....

pausa presto finita!

che palle


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mio padre vide la Arcuri e disse che bellissima è riduttivo come termine...la Ferilli invece non gli ha fatto effetto ma il top dei top è la Bellucci....in Malena era magica....una dea.A me mi piace molto Giovanna Mezzogiorno e Francesca Neri.Tra le americane Charlize Theron è speciale


La Arcuri la vidi a Napoli, quando era testimonial di una mostra. Un corpo perfetto. Di viso: era reduce dalla varicella (ne parlò anche la tv), e nonostante un chilo di trucco si vedevano i segni. Mi dicono che la situazione non è cambiata, si è rovinata. E basta un TV HD a dimostrarlo.....

La Bellucci in Malena è invece perfetta tutta. Ed è il prototipo di donna da 1000/1000.  Beh, anche fuori Malena, ecco.

Ferilli si è tenuta bene, ma non una bellona dai.
La Neri ha una forma della fronte strana, non vi pare? pure lei rientra tra le gatte, secondo me...(ed infatti, a stare con Amendola che è un buzzurro, dai...:carneval

La Therone è Sudafricana. Ma non per fare il professorino, eh..:mexican:


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non discuto la bellezza di quelle donne,io sono sempre andato pazzo per giuliana De Sio,per Nancy  Brilly,la velina *federica margi*...credo si chiami così...insomma mi attirano più le tipe.Il culo di raffaella Carrà poi.....


la nargi, una gran topa oscu!

ti piacciono le tope anche a te....pensavo fossi per il culo degli uomini onestamente, visto che sei un continuo piazzarla al culo alla gente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il culo della Carra'?!


Certo, vatti a vedere che culo aveva 30anni fa....!E poi io non sono uno normale...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> lei secondo me è l'esempio di donna
> che avrebbe potuto invecchiare e rimanere bella
> mentre ha scelto di diventare quasi grottesca



Come quasi tutte  quelle che fanno decine di plastiche.

ho una nipote di mio marito che si e' rifatta tutta, un mostro. Contenta lei. Poi nega. Ha cominciato a 30 anni.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> la nargi, una gran topa oscu!
> 
> ti piacciono le tope anche a te....pensavo fossi per il culo degli uomini onestamente, visto che sei un continuo piazzarla al culo alla gente.


Mi piace anche melissa Satta...però per la De Sio farei una pazzia....potrei anche non chiedergli il culo mai....


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo, vatti a vedere che culo aveva 30anni fa....!E poi io non sono uno normale...


Ho conosciuto un vecchio truccatore Rai. A suo dire, la sola donna davvero bella, dal vivo, della TV era la Carrà.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo, vatti a vedere che culo aveva 30anni fa....!E poi io non sono uno normale...


mi fido sulla parola ... J non sei normale relativamente alla tua passione per il culo?


----------



## drusilla (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mio padre vide la Arcuri e disse che bellissima è riduttivo come termine...la Ferilli invece non gli ha fatto effetto ma il top dei top è la Bellucci....in Malena era magica....una dea.A me mi piace molto Giovanna Mezzogiorno e Francesca Neri.Tra le americane Charlize Theron è speciale


Ultimamente uno mi ha detto che sono spiccicata alla Mezzogiorno[emoji2] [emoji2]  ma era innamorato aveva le visioni


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> a me piacciono julia roberts e penelope cruz


bellezze particolari. A me non piacciono. Le tette di Penelope sono belle però.

Tra le bellezze meno "convenzionali", mi piace Anne Hataway (si scriverà così?)


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace anche melissa Satta...però per la De Sio farei una pazzia....potrei anche non chiedergli il culo mai....



mah....

il culo si chiede sempre.....


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Arcuri la vidi a Napoli, quando era testimonial di una mostra. Un corpo perfetto. Di viso: era reduce dalla varicella (ne parlò anche la tv), e nonostante un chilo di trucco si vedevano i segni. Mi dicono che la situazione non è cambiata, si è rovinata. E basta un TV HD a dimostrarlo.....
> 
> La Bellucci in Malena è invece perfetta tutta. Ed è il prototipo di donna da 1000/1000.  Beh, anche fuori Malena, ecco.
> 
> ...


La varicella se non ti tocchi non lascia segni.

mia figlia l'ha avuta da far spaventare i medici ospedalieri.  Nessun segno. 

Per me ha sempre avuto la pelle a buchi. Ora con il botulino dovrebbe essere possibile curarla.  Lo ha fatto una mia coinquilina al mare. Aveva buchi terribili da sempre,  ricchissima e si e' potuta permettere sicuramente le migliori cure nuove.


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> bellezze particolari. A me non piacciono. Le tette di Penelope sono belle però.
> 
> Tra le bellezze meno "convenzionali", mi piace *Anne Hataway *(si scriverà così?)


no!


le mie preferite sono Scarlettina mia e keira cavalla pazza.

la prima soprattutto per le labbra, la seconda per la voce più sexy della terra.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un vecchio truccatore Rai. A suo dire, la sola donna davvero bella, dal vivo, della TV era la Carrà.



Non l'avrei mai pensato. Mai vista sotto quell'aspetto.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come quasi tutte  quelle che fanno decine di plastiche.
> 
> ho una nipote di mio marito che si e' rifatta tutta, un mostro. Contenta lei. Poi nega. Ha cominciato a 30 anni.


una mia collega (sui 50 anni)
ha iniziato rifacendosi il seno
per altro fatto malissimo
sproporzionato e talmente alto
che a momenti le arriva al mento
ogni tanto le labbra le ha a canotto
e gli zigomi innaturali
e prima non era di certo brutta
ora si crede la meglio fica del bigoncio
non è bella è grottesca
inoltre prima era antipatica
ora odiosamente insopportabile

p.s. si lo so sono acida


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un vecchio truccatore Rai. A suo dire, la sola donna davvero bella, dal vivo, della TV era la Carrà.


Fantà ripeto:non sono un uomo normale,e di donne ne capisco,di guerre pubiche purtroppo ne ho fatte e adesso purtroppo ho anche il palato fine.Davvero non mi perdo dietro un bel culo e due belle tette,mi eccita più un modo di camminare,o uno sguardo,ma scrivere queste cose su questo sito e dare perle ai porci,che cazzo capiscono qui dentro?provinciali del cazzo,zammammeri,che ne sanno....


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi fido sulla parola ... J non sei normale relativamente alla tua passione per il culo?


Quella è soffusamente enfatizzata.Non sono normale perché non ho niente da condividere con i miei coetanei,e poco in generale con gli uomini.Ho una profondità e una sensibilità molto femminili,anche per questo tiro fuori la puttana che in ogni donna,perchè vedono in me un complice non un uomo....


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no!
> 
> 
> le mie preferite sono Scarlettina mia e keira cavalla pazza.
> ...


anche la voce di Scarlett (Her") mica scherza.
Keira è magrissima,infatti ultimamente fu photoshoppata coprendo le ossa.


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come potremmo delineare la differenza tra l'odiosa figura di chi gioca a sedurre e chi invece si limita ad essere una persona simpatica e scherzosa?


per me il discrimine è semplicissimo: scherzi con me? simpatica canaglia. con matte? odiosa gattamorta. con gli altri? non rilevante


----------



## drusilla (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per me il discrimine è semplicissimo: scherzi con me? simpatica canaglia. con matte? odiosa gattamorta. con gli altri? non rilevante


Definizione chiara e perfetta![emoji2]


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Trovo molto belle:

Emily Blunt



Kate Middleton


Elizabeth Hurley


Cristiana Capotondi


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Definizione chiara e perfetta![emoji2]


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Trovo molto belle:
> 
> Emily Blunt
> 
> ...


anche tu vai assai sul magrino.

Continuo il mantra: Giorgia Surina Giorgia Surina Giorgia Surina (soprattutto per come si muove...mi sta costringendo a vedere "Ballando" su raireplay...)


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> una mia collega (sui 50 anni)
> ha iniziato rifacendosi il seno
> per altro fatto malissimo
> sproporzionato e talmente alto
> ...


questa poveretta e' piccolissima di statura.  Forse per lei un handicap.  Ma davvero ha delle labbra inguardabili dopo non so quanti ritocchi
Ha rifatto seno e sedere.  Poi poveretta si mette il tanga e si fotografa su Fb e conta i mi piace che ovviamente piovono a Josa mostrando culo e tette. Penosa anche perche' e' mamma di una ragazza di 25 anni. Sinceramente mi vergognerei se mia madre avesse messo in piazza certe foto sue. Avevo pure una bellissima mamma ma non  molto fotogenica,  odiava le foto e continua ad odiarle.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per me il discrimine è semplicissimo: scherzi con me? simpatica canaglia. con matte? odiosa gattamorta. con gli altri? non rilevante



GELOSO?


----------



## aristocat (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> anche tu vai assai sul magrino.
> 
> Continuo il mantra: Giorgia Surina Giorgia Surina Giorgia Surina (soprattutto per come si muove...mi sta costringendo a vedere "Ballando" su raireplay...)


Mah, ti dirò, se acquistassero dei chili mi piacerebbero pure di più.
Sono tre bellissime "English Roses" (lo sarebbero anche con 20 kg. in più), più una bellezza autentica italiana (la Capotondi....)


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> questa poveretta e' piccolissima di statura.  Forse per lei un handicap.  Ma davvero ha delle labbra inguardabili dopo non so quanti ritocchi
> Ha rifatto seno e sedere.  Poi poveretta si mette il tanga e si fotografa su Fb e conta i mi piace che ovviamente piovono a Josa mostrando culo e tette. Penosa anche perche' e' mamma di una ragazza di 25 anni. Sinceramente mi vergognerei se mia madre avesse messo in piazza certe foto sue. Avevo pure una bellissima mamma ma non  molto fotogenica,  odiava le foto e continua ad odiarle.


cosa devo dire? non so
il corpo è il loro, come
i soldi che ci investono


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Arcuri la vidi a Napoli, quando era testimonial di una mostra. Un corpo perfetto. Di viso: era reduce dalla varicella (ne parlò anche la tv), e nonostante un chilo di trucco si vedevano i segni. Mi dicono che la situazione non è cambiata, si è rovinata. E basta un TV HD a dimostrarlo.....
> 
> La Bellucci in Malena è invece perfetta tutta. Ed è il prototipo di donna da 1000/1000.  Beh, anche fuori Malena, ecco.
> 
> ...


La Bellucci è uno spettacolo ovunque e lo so che la Theron è sudafricana ma la tengo sempre associata agli USA per via di HollywoodL'Arcuri è bella anche con la varicella...Informo cmq tutte le italiane che al estero sono considerate le donne più belle del mondo ....e io parlo con cognizione di causamio padre non capisce niente d'italiano ma guarda la tv con molto piacere:carneval:


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> GELOSO?


q.b.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> per me il discrimine è semplicissimo: scherzi con me? simpatica canaglia. con matte? odiosa gattamorta. con gli altri? non rilevante


capito


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capito


semplice vero? del resto bisogna avere strumenti di facile utilizzo per orientarsi nella complessità della vita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tempo fa vedevo un telefilm americano. C'erano tanti ragazzi. Poi finalmente uno veramente carino.
Era italiano.:up::up:


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tempo fa vedevo un telefilm americano. C'erano tanti ragazzi. Poi finalmente uno veramente carino.
> Era italiano.:up::up:



Ci saranno pure americani carini o NO? :up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci saranno pure americani carini o NO? :up::up:


Quelli non erano divi. Erano attori carucci nella media.
Ma tra il caruccio americano e il caruccio italiano non c'era partita.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché mettere la propria foto equivale a mettersi in vetrina?
> Ma non può essere che una persona davvero non si faccia il minimo problema a farsi vedere?
> Cavoli mi vien voglia di mettere la mia faccia da culo coma avatar!
> Il piccolo problemino di questo posto, che ho notato, è che sì...sicuramente c'è una grande ricerca di contenuti...ma cazzarola se non si critica ogni giorno qualcosa non si sta bene!
> E può essere il linguaggio, il contenuto, pure la foto...


spidi è da un po' che si mostra come mamma lo ha fatto ma non c'è stata alcuna polemica
me pare...
io ne ho postate di foto mie!
quella del profilo sono io 
e pure  l'avatar è mio...
bho ma che avevano queste di biri...


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> spidi è da un po' che si mostra come mamma lo ha fatto ma non c'è stata alcuna polemica
> me pare...
> io ne ho postate di foto mie!
> quella del profilo sono io
> ...


ma sei sicura che sia proprio
il ragnetto, e non una foto
presa a caso dalla rete?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sei sicura che sia proprio
> il ragnetto, e non una foto
> presa a caso dalla rete?



Sicura sicura no
ma se come dice era lui dal lato b
strtturalnente mi pare lui dal lato a 
secondo te no?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli non erano divi. Erano attori carucci nella media.
> Ma tra il caruccio americano e il caruccio italiano non c'era partita.



Sara' perche' ormai a casa mia passano piu' stranieri che italiani, mi sono abituata a tutte le razze. Dovro' pure mettermi a studiare inglese seriamente.  A NATALE avro' ospiti ragazzi americani.


----------



## Zod (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> spidi è da un po' che si mostra come mamma lo ha fatto ma non c'è stata alcuna polemica
> me pare...
> io ne ho postate di foto mie!
> quella del profilo sono io
> ...


Boh, a furia di nervi scoperti siamo arrivati all'osso. Troppi scheletri nell'armadio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sicura sicura no
> ma se come dice era lui dal lato b
> strtturalnente mi pare lui dal lato a
> secondo te no?


Mi auguravo di no.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> spidi è da un po' che si mostra come mamma lo ha fatto ma non c'è stata alcuna polemica
> me pare...
> io ne ho postate di foto mie!
> quella del profilo sono io
> ...


NON avevano proprio niente di niente di strano.

Ma e' dura quando uno si impunta su una cosa e non c'e' verso di spiegare che la polemica non e' nata per quello.


NON PER LE FOTO   NON PER LE FOTO   NON PER LE FOTO  NON PER LE FOTO  NON PER LE FOTO


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguravo di no.


perche?
è bellino dai!


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Boh, a furia di nervi scoperti siamo arrivati all'osso. Troppi scheletri nell'armadio.



Mo' lo cerco, non me ne sono accorta. Poi ti dico.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON avevano proprio niente di niente di strano.
> 
> Ma e' dura quando uno si impunta su una cosa e non c'e' verso di spiegare che la polemica non e' nata per quello.
> 
> ...


haha
capito ...non ho letto tutto!
merci


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Boh, a furia di nervi scoperti siamo arrivati all'osso. Troppi scheletri nell'armadio.


bhó...
forse comuncio a sentirmi fuori luogo anche io...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perche?
> è bellino dai!


E' una cosa idiota, provocatoria e volgare.
E' volgare anche se non è lui ma preferivo far finta di niente. Sono educata.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una cosa idiota, provocatoria e volgare.
> E' volgare anche se non è lui ma preferivo far finta di niente. Sono educata.



Maronna ma che bacchettona...
Provocatoria addirittura ...

mangiato pesante?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Maronna ma che bacchettona...
> Provocatoria addirittura ...
> 
> mangiato pesante?


Normalmente prima di vedere culo e cazzo di un uomo lui deve avermi chiesto il consenso.
Non frequento un sito porno.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sei sicura che sia proprio
> il ragnetto, e non una foto
> presa a caso dalla rete?


Eh. Un forum di sveglioni, proprio.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Un forum di sveglioni, proprio.



Puoi dirlo forte io non le ho viste.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

ma perché biri è grigia?


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ma perché biri è grigia?


si è cancellata


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si è cancellata


accidenti... mi dispiace...


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> accidenti... mi dispiace...


bastava che se ne fegasse alla fine


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sicura sicura no
> ma se come dice era lui dal lato b
> strtturalnente mi pare lui dal lato a
> secondo te no?


sinceramente non ho
mai fatto confronti tra
lato a, lato b
e manco di fianco


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Un forum di sveglioni, proprio.


non è che mi interesso molto
delle foto del ragnetto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo forte io non le ho viste.


Ma viste o meno, pensare che siano le sue, qualsiasi foto si metta per avatar, è proprio da minchioni. Essù.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma viste o meno, pensare che siano le sue, qualsiasi foto si metta per avatar, è proprio da minchioni. Essù.



Allora smonti tutti i discorsi di due giorni.


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sinceramente non ho
> mai fatto confronti tra
> lato a, lato b
> e manco di fianco
> ...


ma dai flavia,non controlli col microscopio l'avatar di spider prima di dormire?e come a dormi' la notte?:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> bastava che se ne fegasse alla fine


Non ho capito bene cosa è successo... non ho avuto molto tempo per leggere, comunque, in linea di principio, sono d'accordo...


----------



## Zod (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si è cancellata


Tanto vale dichiarare l'abbandono forum, anche se il comandante è già sugli scogli..


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma dai flavia,non controlli col microscopio l'avatar di spider prima di dormire?e come a dormi' la notte?:rotfl:



Lo cerco  e non lo trovo chissa' dov'e'?  Non trovo un post di spider a pagarlo.  Io ricordo solo quello con lo zaino in montagna.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora smonti tutti i discorsi di due giorni.


Mah, non ho letto un cazzo, non me ne frega manco un cazzo. Io parlo delle foto di Spiedì. Del resto, boh. Ci credo che quelle di Biri fossero le sue (sguardo da quattordicenne). Credo pure che sta moda dei piedi ha anche frantumato i coglioni. Mo' ci s'è messa pure Minni che, tanto per farsi notare, mette le foto dei piedi però di qualcun'altra.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma dai flavia,non controlli col microscopio l'avatar di spider prima di dormire?e come a dormi' la notte?:rotfl:


perché? Ma quante cose mi sono persa? Ma è possibile che non si può aver da fare nella vita reale che qui succede di tutto?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> perché? Ma quante cose mi sono persa? Ma è possibile che non si può aver da fare nella vita reale che qui succede di tutto?



L'ho scritto pure io oggi nel primo pomeriggio. Mezza giornata  via e stenti a capire qualcosa.


----------



## Zod (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente prima di vedere culo e cazzo di un uomo lui deve avermi chiesto il consenso.
> Non frequento un sito porno.


Ma è in costume, come fai a vedergli il cazzo? Ingrandimento ed elaborazione cromatica all'infrarosso? Praticamente non puoi andare in spiaggia e nemmeno in piscina senza scandalizzarti. Tranne la sera, il che spiega il tuo di avatar.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma dai flavia,non controlli col microscopio l'avatar di spider prima di dormire?e come a dormi' la notte?:rotfl:


spiderman non è 
tra i miei supereroi preferiti
ho sempre avuto una simpatia
per l'incredibile Hulk, sai
il fascino di quel colorito verdognolo


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, non ho letto un cazzo, non me ne frega manco un cazzo. Io parlo delle foto di Spiedì. Del resto, boh. Ci credo che quelle di Biri fossero le sue (sguardo da quattordicenne). Credo pure che sta moda dei piedi ha anche frantumato i coglioni. Mo' ci s'è messa pure Minni che, tanto per farsi notare, mette le foto dei piedi però di qualcun'altra.



Ti va bene perche' io non so mettere le foto. Mi basta un interruttore per stare al buio quando non ne posso piu'. Il bello della notte.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> spiderman non è
> tra i miei supereroi preferiti
> ho sempre avuto una simpatia
> per l'incredibile Hulk, sai
> il fascino di quel colorito verdognolo


Insomma se non ha un aspetto di "andato a male"  Un ti garba


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene cosa è successo... non ho avuto molto tempo per leggere, comunque, in linea di principio, sono d'accordo...


beh in parole povere si è passati dalle gatte morte alle ossa da difendere e poi agli avatar di significato dubbio....si sentiva trattata male dal inizio...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente prima di vedere culo e cazzo di un uomo lui deve avermi chiesto il consenso.
> *Non frequento un sito porno*.


MALE.


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> spiderman non è
> tra i miei supereroi preferiti
> ho sempre avuto una simpatia
> per l'incredibile Hulk, sai
> il fascino di quel colorito verdognolo


io invece son più banale : evviva Superman!!!


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh in parole povere si è passati dalle gatte morte alle ossa da difendere e poi agli avatar di significato dubbio....si sentiva trattata male dal inizio...


Ok. Rispetto la sua scelta, come rispetto le altre scelte, però mi dispiace sempre quando qualcuno prende questa decisione...



Erato' ha detto:


> io invece son più banale : evviva Superman!!!


Per me era Luke Skywalker...


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> perché? Ma quante cose mi sono persa? Ma è possibile che non si può aver da fare nella vita reale che qui succede di tutto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Blasi la incontrai 3 o 4 anni fa in aeroporto/aereo. Ed era magrissima già allora. Stentai a riconoscerla e mi cadde un "mito", nel senso che in video era gnocca assai. Ma vi assicuro che da vicino è uno stecco con dei labbroni.
> Belen è "sensuale" (e si torna alle gatte morte), ma bella direi no. In effetti "un conto è dire che è meglio della vicina" (per non dire di Brunetta, ecco)
> 
> Sienna Miller, citata da President: signori stiamo parlando di un livello olimpico di gnoccaggine.
> ...


chi è la Surina?


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma se non ha un aspetto di "andato a male"  Un ti garba


non andato a male
il fascino dello "stropicciato"
dello sbracato intellettuale
insomma hai capito



Erato' ha detto:


> io invece son più banale : evviva Superman!!!


superman è un must have
come il mascara woterproof


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok. Rispetto la sua scelta, come rispetto le altre scelte, però mi dispiace sempre quando qualcuno prende questa decisione...
> 
> 
> 
> Per me era Luke Skywalker...


Ma non è mica un supereroe.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Metteteli una foto di sta Miller...mai vista ne sentita nominare.


Stava insieme a Jude Law


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Per me era Luke Skywalker...


purtroppo non ti posso approvare
ma ti applaudo!
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non andato a male
> il fascino dello "stropicciato"
> dello sbracato intellettuale
> insomma hai capito
> ...


pensa che io son sommersa di pupazzi di superman ma non ho il mascara waterproof
femmina atipica:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

non sono le gambe di bolle/ spider quelle che ha postato sere fa?
tutta invidia


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh in parole povere si è passati dalle gatte morte alle ossa da difendere e poi agli avatar di significato dubbio....*si sentiva trattata male dal inizio*...


spesso qui mi sento fuori posto
ma so che è un problema mio
magari quando si sarà rasserenata un poco
potrà decidere di ritornare


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> purtroppo non ti posso approvare
> ma ti applaudo!
> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:



:thankyou:


----------



## Eratò (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono le gambe di bolle/ spider quelle che ha postato sere fa?
> tutta invidia


invidia per le bolle o per le gambe?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono le gambe di bolle/ spider quelle che ha postato sere fa?
> tutta invidia


Bell'avatar, Minnie, con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> pensa che io son sommersa di pupazzi di superman ma non ho il mascara waterproof
> femmina atipica:rotfl:


magari significa
che non sei di lacrima facile


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *spesso qui mi sento fuori posto*
> ma so che è un problema mio
> magari quando si sarà rasserenata un poco
> potrà decidere di ritornare


Quello capita anche a me, e quando capita mi stacco, semplicemente...


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bell'avatar, Minnie, con chi ce l'hai?


con nessuno mai, fanty


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quello capita anche a me, e quando capita mi stacco, semplicemente...


infatti
spesso quando non ci sentiamo
a nostro agio in un luogo, è perchè
abbiamo uno stato d'animo particolare
in quel determinato momento
pur vero che poi è solo perchè
tutti gli altri sono insopportabili


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> invidia per le bolle o per le gambe?


bolle il ballerino:singleeye:
le gambe postate da spidy erano  lunghissime e muscolose .
clem non le hai viste?


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è mica un supereroe.


Se parli di cultura fumettistica, ti do ragione... era comunque un personaggio della fantasia che mi attirava molto...


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti
> spesso quando non ci sentiamo
> a nostro agio in un luogo, è perchè
> abbiamo uno stato d'animo particolare
> ...


già...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bolle il ballerino:singleeye:
> le gambe postate da spidy erano  lunghissime e muscolose .
> clem non le hai viste?


no

ma prima di quella in piscina?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

ma la Surina è quella che si è sposata con Vaporidis?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> no
> 
> ma prima di quella in piscina?


sì, ci aveva pure i piedoni nudi
che storia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ci aveva pure i piedoni nudi
> che storia


ma quanto tempo l'ha tenuta?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con nessuno mai, fanty


Rassicurante, ma sembra la bimba dell'"Esorcista" da giovane... Sicura che non minacci nessuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo l'ha tenuta?


Ma tu guarda se quel cazzo di tasto con il punto interrogativo sopra non può morire una volta per tutte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu guarda se quel cazzo di tasto con il punto interrogativo sopra non può morire una volta per tutte.


Joeyuccio bello, ti dà fastidio?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joeyuccio bello, ti dà fastidio?


Diciamo che due post su tre sono domande, e di questi due almeno uno è qualche cazzata. Quindi boh, sì. E' che sono in quel periodo del mese.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che due post su tre sono domande, e di questi due almeno uno è qualche cazzata. Quindi boh, sì. E' che sono in quel periodo del mese.


ma che coincidenza! Anch'io!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che due post su tre sono domande, e di questi due almeno uno è qualche cazzata. Quindi boh, sì. E' che sono in quel periodo del mese.


se vuoi scrivo qualche perla di saggezza... in forma affermativa... ci provo... aspetta che vado a mangiare un bacio Perugina e poi torno con la perla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma che coincidenza! Anch'io!



Aho stronza, invece di star qui a fare pucci pucci con l'ispettore callagan vai a rispondermi su whatsapp, dopo un 'ora che mi frantumi i coglioni perché non rispondo che stavo ad allenarmi


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che due post su tre sono domande, e di questi due almeno uno è qualche cazzata. Quindi boh, sì.* E' che sono in quel periodo del mese*.


finalmente uno che lo ammette
l'ho sempre sostenuto che 
siete più ciclati di noi


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma che coincidenza! Anch'io!


io sono lì lì... ma è vera questa cosa che dopo un po' che delle donne si frequentano assiduamente si allineano?


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma la Surina è quella che si è sposata con Vaporidis?


Yes. Matrimonio durato un anno mi pare. E ti credo, vaporidis ha la simpatia di un calcio nei coglioni.
Comunque devi vederla ballare. Per dire. Suggerisco raireplay.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> se vuoi scrivo qualche perla di saggezza... in forma affermativa... ci provo... aspetta che vado a mangiare un bacio Perugina e poi torno con la perla


E pensare che una volta ci mettevano una nocciola.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> finalmente uno che lo ammette
> l'ho sempre sostenuto che
> siete più ciclati di noi


Io? Io sempre.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma che coincidenza! Anch'io!


io no


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Yes. Matrimonio durato un anno mi pare. E ti credo, vaporidis ha la simpatia di un calcio nei coglioni.
> Comunque devi vederla ballare. Per dire. Suggerisco raireplay.


ah ma si sono lasciati?


(Ops, ho fatto un'altra domanda!!! Aspetta che riformulo:
Cazzarola si sono già separati!!! Oh mamma mia!!!)

(Comunque non guardo Ballando!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aho stronza, invece di star qui a fare pucci pucci con l'ispettore callagan vai a rispondermi su whatsapp, dopo un 'ora che mi frantumi i coglioni perché non rispondo che stavo ad allenarmi


ma l'ispettore mi vuole uccidere con i mattoni


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io sempre.




Bocchigiò...
non è serata per fare... OUTING!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io no


Minni sti cambi repentini di avatar mi inquietano


(cazzo ogni volta prima di premere "invia risposta" devo riscrivere i miei post per parafrasare le domande se no Joeyuccio mi ammazza con i mattoni... è una fatica che non potete capire)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Bocchigiò...
> non è serata per fare... OUTING!!!!!


tu non fare l'indiano


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minni sti cambi repentini di avatar mi inquietano
> 
> 
> (cazzo ogni volta prima di premere "invia risposta" devo riscrivere i miei post per parafrasare le domande se no Joeyuccio mi ammazza con i mattoni... è una fatica che non potete capire)



bella...la Streep...però.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ah ma si sono lasciati?
> 
> 
> (Ops, ho fatto un'altra domanda!!! Aspetta che riformulo:
> ...


Beh, neanche io. Prima. 
Clem, al contrario di quanto intimatoti da Joey, tu le domande me le puoi fare. Solo che - specie se rispondo - magari evita di dirmi dopo 12 post "comunque sti cazzi".


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ah ma si sono lasciati?
> 
> 
> (Ops, ho fatto un'altra domanda!!! Aspetta che riformulo:
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spidey sei tu questo?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma la Surina è quella che si è sposata con Vaporidis?



E' quello che e' andato al ristorante dove lavorava mia figlia.....la moglie e' bellissima mi ha detto. Io mai vista.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spidey sei tu questo?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9370


E' osceno... si vede il segno del costume...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Aho stronza, invece di star qui a fare pucci pucci con l'ispettore callagan vai a rispondermi su whatsapp, dopo un 'ora che mi frantumi i coglioni perché non rispondo che stavo ad allenarmi



Rido come una scema....un po' lo sono.:up:


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

ragazze non vi si tiene dietro  comunque il mio interveno (di livello) è questo: bolle è un gran figo  di tutto il resto del thread non ho capito niente


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spidey sei tu questo?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9370




nooooooooo!!!!
c'ha il culo troppo grosso!!!!
dove l'hai presa?????

io sono sempre io.
anche le gambe e i piedi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, neanche io. Prima.
> Clem, al contrario di quanto intimatoti da Joey, tu le domande me le puoi fare. Solo che - specie se rispondo - magari evita di dirmi dopo 12 post "comunque sti cazzi".


ma io non ti ho mai scritto "comunque sticazzi"...

forse ti ho scritto "comunque sei morto"

E poi Joey non vuole che faccia le domande in generale, non è che le faccio a lui... Non posso farle nemmeno a Minerva

Poi sai una cosa? Quando hai scritto la Surina, avevo pensato la Turina, non so se te la ricordi, era una un po' in carne che faceva qualcosa alla TV tipo 30 anni fa


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' osceno... si vede il segno del costume...



Avercene!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' quello che e' andato al ristorante dove lavorava mia figlia.....la moglie e' bellissima mi ha detto. Io mai vista.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ragazze non vi si tiene dietro  comunque il mio interveno (di livello) è questo: bolle è un gran figo  di tutto il resto del thread non ho capito niente


Sì, approvo, Bolle è bellissimo


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nooooooooo!!!!
> c'ha il culo troppo grosso!!!!
> dove l'hai presa?????
> 
> ...


Dai, metti la foto dei piedi con sfondo tappeto rosso fuoco...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Rido come una scema....un po' lo sono.:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' quello che e' andato al ristorante dove lavorava mia figlia.....la moglie e' bellissima mi ha detto. Io mai vista.



Pare che si siano lasciati


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dai, metti la foto dei piedi con sfondo tappeto rosso fuoco...



amore...potrei sorprenderti!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, approvo, Bolle è bellissimo


Ma chi è Bolle... io quando ho letto bolle ho pensato ai brufoli...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nooooooooo!!!!
> c'ha il culo troppo grosso!!!!
> dove l'hai presa?????
> 
> ...


e la faccia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> amore...potrei sorprenderti!!!!!


che zoccola che sei


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma chi è Bolle... io quando ho letto bolle ho pensato ai brufoli...



hai presente ...quella cosa che si chiama ...danza classica????


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> amore...potrei sorprenderti!!!!!


hai lo smalto rosso alle unghie anche tu?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma chi è Bolle... io quando ho letto bolle ho pensato ai brufoli...


ma come?   

ops... ho messo un punto interrogativo... aiuto...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ragazze non vi si tiene dietro  comunque il mio interveno (di livello) è questo: bolle è un gran figo  di tutto il resto del thread non ho capito niente



Bolle e' un delitto che sia gay,  sempre PENSATO!   SIETE DEI LADRI, PEGGIO DELLA JUVENTUS.:rotfl:

E ' bello fuori e pure dentro. Mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 9371


Mah.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai presente ...quella cosa che si chiama ...danza classica????


beh sì... è un ballerino famoso? ok, grazie...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 9371


faceva la pubblicità "Mi vuoi tutta ciccia e brufoli?"

Ricordate?

(Cazzo, due punti interrogativi in un post...)


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma come?
> 
> ops... ho messo un punto interrogativo... aiuto...


credo puoi stare tranquilla... era da un po' di post che non lo mettevi...


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 9371


Grazie.

Mia figlia mi ha detto che di persona e' ancora meglio. Altissima e bellissima. Le sue colleghe, come me, non sapevano chi fosse ne lei ne lui.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> faceva la pubblicità "Mi vuoi tutta ciccia e brufoli?"
> 
> Ricordate?
> 
> (Cazzo, due punti interrogativi in un post...)


ora non sfidare troppo il destino...


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> hai lo smalto rosso alle unghie anche tu?



no...fuori moda.
io metto solo...smalto riflessi perla!!!!
molto naturale.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> faceva la pubblicità "Mi vuoi tutta ciccia e brufoli?"
> 
> Ricordate?
> 
> (Cazzo, due punti interrogativi in un post...)


Passa ai punti esclamativi così compensi


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma chi è Bolle... io quando ho letto bolle ho pensato ai brufoli...



Uno splendido Ballerino con la B maiuscola.  Un viso splendido. Un fisico da paura.  E........Oscuro dove SEI?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bolle e' un delitto che sia gay,  sempre PENSATO!   SIETE DEI LADRI, PEGGIO DELLA JUVENTUS.:rotfl:
> 
> E ' bello fuori e pure dentro. Mi piace tantissimo.


Hai comprato un pc o sei a casa col fisso?


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh sì... è un ballerino famoso? ok, grazie...



prego.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no...fuori moda.
> io metto solo...smalto riflessi perla!!!!
> molto naturale.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non puoi dirmi che lo smalto rosso ai piedi è fuori moda!!! :incazzato:
E' un classico! Come il tubino nero e il tacco dodici.

E lo smalto lo usi tendente al bianco/avorio o al rosa?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

bolle


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spidey sei quello a destra o quello a sinistra?


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 9372bolle


Direi che ha un suo perché...


----------



## passante (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh sì... è un ballerino famoso? ok, grazie...


 lola!!! 5 minuti di vergogna per non aver saputo chi è bolle  (per la bellezza, non per la danza )


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lola!!! 5 minuti di vergogna per non aver saputo chi è bolle  (per la bellezza, non per la danza )



:loso:

è che sto sempre un po' fuori io... per foruna Min mi ha resa partecipe...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lola!!! 5 minuti di vergogna per non aver saputo chi è bolle  (per la bellezza, non per la danza )


Per entrambi


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spidey sei quello a destra o quello a sinistra?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9373


quello al centro non ti piace??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lola!!! 5 minuti di vergogna per non aver saputo chi è bolle  (per la bellezza, non per la danza )


vederlo da fermo però ne banalizza  la belezza


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :loso:
> 
> è che sto sempre un po' fuori io... per foruna Min mi ha resa partecipe...



vedi, quante cose si imparano, frequentando i forà.


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vederlo da fermo però ne banalizza  la belezza



ma santa madonna...parli di Bolle,
 come se parlassi di un cavallo!!!!


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lola!!! 5 minuti di vergogna per non aver saputo chi è bolle  (per la bellezza, non per la danza )


:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma io non ti ho mai scritto "comunque sticazzi"...
> 
> forse ti ho scritto "comunque sei morto"
> 
> ...


Ti giuro mi hai fatto scompisciare.
Vabbé, chiedere dettagli e poi "vabbè, non vedo/scruto/curioso" equivale a sti cazzi. 
Cioè tu conosci la turina della Rai a canale unico, ma non la surina da MTV??
Tanti punti interrogativi in effetti adesso si spiegano..))


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi, quante cose si imparano, frequentando i forà.


diciamo che c'è la possibilità di rifarsi gli occhi


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' quello che e' andato al ristorante dove lavorava mia figlia.....la moglie e' bellissima mi ha detto. Io mai vista.


Io è tua figlia abbiamo gli stessi gusti..


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non puoi dirmi che lo smalto rosso ai piedi è fuori moda!!! :incazzato:
> E' un classico! Come il tubino nero e il tacco dodici.
> 
> E lo smalto lo usi tendente al bianco/avorio o al rosa?


il rosa con abito grigio,
 l'avorio solo ed esclusivamente con abito nero.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai comprato un pc o sei a casa col fisso?



PC ne ho tre o  quattro, ho comprato il tablet, per far contento Perplesso, sono a casa con il maggiordomo.


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il rosa con abito grigio,
> l'avorio solo ed esclusivamente con abito nero.


bene, so a chi rivolgermi in caso di dubbi...


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> PC ne ho tre o  quattro, ho comprato il tablet, per far contento Perplesso,* sono a casa con il maggiordomo*.



Trombatina??????


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> bene, so a chi rivolgermi in caso di dubbi...



assolutamente....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> PC ne ho tre o  quattro, ho comprato il tablet, per far contento Perplesso, sono a casa con il maggiordomo.


Ma scrivi da uno dei pc.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Trombatina??????



Ona. ......


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scrivi da uno dei pc.



No, dal tablet, perche'?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma santa madonna...parli di Bolle,
> come se parlassi di un cavallo!!!!


ne parlo come uno dei  ballerini più bravi al mondo.
devo dare una controllatina ai denti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ti giuro mi hai fatto scompisciare.
> Vabbé, chiedere dettagli e poi "vabbè, non vedo/scruto/curioso" equivale a sti cazzi.
> Cioè tu conosci la turina della Rai a canale unico, ma non la surina da MTV??
> Tanti punti interrogativi in effetti adesso si spiegano..))


Forse forse se avessi letto Giorgia Surina avrei capito... avevo letto del loro matrimonio a Mykonos e mi era sembrato molto romantico... però quando ho letto la Surina da sola non mi è venuta in mente lei, e infatti ho pensato alla Turina

su MTV guardavo solo Enrico Silvestrin all'inizio, quando aveva i capelli lunghi e parlava in inglese... poi Andrea Pezzi quando faceva Kitchen (mi piaceva un sacco)... e più recentemente Scrubs e South Park... 

No Surina, sorry

And no Ballando


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ona. ......




....'azzarola!!!!!
stì maggiordomi....
ma poi ti cucina pure?????


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne parlo come uno dei  ballerini più bravi al mondo.
> devo dare una controllatina ai denti



Li ha STORTI?


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne parlo come uno dei  ballerini più bravi al mondo.
> devo dare una controllatina ai denti



io, controllerei la prostata!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, dal tablet, perche'?


Perchè rispetto a quando scrivi col cellulare vai meglio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Li ha STORTI?



però perché Joey non ti cazzia se fai le domande?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ....'azzarola!!!!!
> stì maggiordomi....
> ma poi ti cucina pure?????


Certo,  questa sera ha preparato un risotto con le mazzancolle da urlo, e la torta di mele, buonissima. 

Devo partire in fretta o mi fa ingrassare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo,  questa sera ha preparato un risotto con le mazzancolle da urlo, e la torta di mele, buonissima.
> 
> Devo partire non fretta o mi fa ingrassare.


Ma sei ancora in Sardegna?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora in Sardegna?


Ancora?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora?


perché cazzi solo me?


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo,  questa sera ha preparato un risotto con le mazzancolle da urlo, e la torta di mele, buonissima.
> 
> Devo partire in fretta o mi fa ingrassare.


ma lo prepara... tutto nudo, con solo la "parnazza" davanti????


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora in Sardegna?


MAGARI!


No. Sono tornata a fine settembre. Sono andata in Olanda a trovare la figlia piu' piccola  e ora mi fermo a casa per altra figlia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai presente ...quella cosa che si chiama ...danza classica????





Spider ha detto:


> quello al centro non ti piace??????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Spider ha detto:


> Trombatina??????





Spider ha detto:


> ma poi ti cucina pure?????





Spider ha detto:


> ma lo prepara... tutto nudo, con solo la "parnazza" davanti????


JOEY GUARDA SPIDEY QUANTE DOMANDE FA!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché cazzi solo me?


Ma perchè sta a casa e fai sempre domande allucinanti. Non è il numero (o non solo).


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora?



ma la lasci stare????
chi critica, alla fine rosica.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lo prepara... tutto nudo, con solo la "parnazza" davanti????



Vestitissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma la lasci stare????
> chi critica, alla fine rosica.


[video=youtube;eFfrohZi6F4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFfrohZi6F4[/video]


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché cazzi solo me?



Perche' sei la preferita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' sei la preferita.


eh sì... mi vuole ammazzare coi mattoni...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;eFfrohZi6F4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFfrohZi6F4[/video]



ma è Ritorno al futuro?


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh sì... mi vuole ammazzare coi mattoni...



Se sei Buona ti tirano le pietre.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma è Ritorno al futuro?


Tu seriamente fai così pure dal vivo?


----------



## Spider (21 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vestitissimo.



che delusione...
ti vedevo già..tutta pornazza, in giarrettiera, sul divano in pelle...che aspettavi il 
carciofone...cucinato a puntino!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu seriamente fai così pure dal vivo?


non so... non ci faccio caso


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che delusione...
> ti vedevo già..tutta pornazza, in giarrettiera, sul divano in pelle...che aspettavi il
> carciofone...cucinato a puntino!!!!



Non sono il tipo. Non ho divano in pelle. Ho tre camere da letto a disposizione, anzi, pure una casa di fronte libera perche' mia figlia ha pensato bene di andare ad abitare altrove.  

Non servono giarrettiera e porno,  non a noi.


----------



## disincantata (21 Ottobre 2014)

Nella casa di fronte un bellissimo divano in pelle bianca, vera pelle, ma e' di mia figlia, non mi permetterei mai.


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI...certo...:rotflure a Mercatale pensavano non c'entrasse lui insieme a Pacciani,pure qui a roma si pensava fosse solo la banda della magliana,pure ad ustica....lui è implicato in ogni tragedia italiana,dalla più piccola alla più grande,il giorno che spararono al papa....sembra che Lecter mise la pistola in mano ad ali agca,aveva sequestrato e sodomizzato la moglie di agca a soli 5 anni....e con la minaccia di ucciderla fece attentare alla vita del papa.


in effetti avevo 5 anni e mezzo circa quando spararono a Wojtila


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti avevo 5 anni e mezzo circa quando spararono a Wojtila


Dire che te le cerchi é dire poco


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente prima di vedere culo e cazzo di un uomo lui deve avermi chiesto il consenso.
> Non frequento un sito porno.


a parte il fatto che dovrebbe chieederti il consenso per pubblicare una tua immagine  e non la sua ...

non siete in privato che l'ha fatto vedere solo a te ...mi pare ... 
e  anche se fosse cosi ti rinfreschi un po la memoria:carneval:


immagini porno sono altre...


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente prima di vedere culo e cazzo di un uomo lui deve avermi chiesto il consenso.
> Non frequento un sito porno.




certo che ripartire..dopo le bordate di Barbetta e i salamelecchi di Tuba è difficile!
C'hanno ragione tutti e due.
ma non sono solo le critiche o le risse ad aver affossato il forum...
sarò buono quindi.

Hai rotto il cazzo.
Ti voglio considerare troppo intelligente ...per parlare di pornografia!!!
ma come cazzarola si fa a vedere porno...una foto come quella????
La trovi volgare?...aspetta al prossima.
Il sesso non c'entra un emerito tubo.
capito????
Inoltre io, fintanto che mi è consentito posto quello che cazzo piace a me, senza renderne conto a te.
Trovi volgari le foto personali?
bene.
ce ne faremo tutti, una ragione.

stai tranquilla, la faccia non devi metterla, ti è bastato un cambio di nick.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ultimamente uno mi ha detto che sono spiccicata alla Mezzogiorno[emoji2] [emoji2]  ma era innamorato aveva le visioni


La Mezzogiorno mi piace da morire...


----------



## drusilla (22 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La Mezzogiorno mi piace da morire...


ma guarda che chi me l'ha detto era annebbiato, secondo me non gli somiglio molto: 
mica ho i suoi occhi... e poi mi hanno detto che ha il culone e le gambotte


----------



## rewindmee (22 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma guarda che chi me l'ha detto era annebbiato, secondo me non gli somiglio molto:
> mica ho i suoi occhi... e poi mi hanno detto che ha il culone e le gambotte


Mi piace l'espressione del viso della Mezzogiorno... tu sei sicuramente meglio per il resto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che dovrebbe chieederti il consenso per pubblicare una tua immagine  e non la sua ...
> 
> non siete in privato che l'ha fatto vedere solo a te ...mi pare ...
> e  anche se* fosse cosi ti rinfreschi un po la memoria*:carneval:
> ...


Il grassetto è molto volgare. Mi dispiace.
Se frequento un sito porno è a mio rischio o piacere vedere.
Su un sito che vieta nel regolamento postare immagini o avatar pornografici è diverso.
Io l'ho giudicato solo volgare e non vedo cosa o chi  tu debba difendere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che ripartire..dopo le bordate di Barbetta e i salamelecchi di Tuba è difficile!
> C'hanno ragione tutti e due.
> ma non sono solo le critiche o le risse ad aver affossato il forum...
> sarò buono quindi.
> ...


Pensa quanto rompi tu.
Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il grassetto è molto volgare*. Mi dispiace.
> Se frequento un sito porno è a mio rischio o piacere vedere.
> Su un sito che vieta nel regolamento postare immagini o avatar pornografici è diverso.
> Io l'ho giudicato solo volgare e non vedo cosa o chi  tu debba difendere.


è molto sciocco


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il grassetto è molto volgare. Mi dispiace.
> Se frequento un sito porno è a mio rischio o piacere vedere.
> Su un sito che vieta nel regolamento postare immagini o avatar pornografici è diverso.
> Io l'ho giudicato solo volgare e *non vedo cosa o chi  tu debba difendere*.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa quanto rompi tu.
> Leggi il regolamento.



Ohi hi ma tu non stai bene...
tu reputi un'immagine in costume pornografica, volgare ,è inconcepibile ...

sul neretto ci leggo una frase non poco insinuosa ...
Perché pensi debba difendere qualcuno ?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è molto sciocco


era una battuta ...
cazzo ma qui ultimamente mi pare di essere 
alla sagra della simpatia...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> era una battuta ...
> cazzo ma qui ultimamente mi pare di essere
> alla sagra della simpatia...


ci sono battute che fanno ridere altre che fanno cagare, pure se ci metti il carneval.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono battute che fanno ridere altre che fanno cagare, pure se ci metti il carneval.



A volte servono pure le seconde, sono appena uscita dal medico per mia figlia che ha problemi all'ntestino e speso 20 euro in farmacia per farla andare di corpo, a saperlo le consigliavo il forum!

Non ho ancora letto tutto tutto ma oggi ho l'impressione di leggere post di un anno fa circa, o sei mesi fa, non ricordo.

Sembra non si riesca mai ad andare oltre certe polemiche.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *A volte servono pure le seconde*, sono appena uscita dal medico per mia figlia che ha problemi all'ntestino e speso 20 euro in farmacia per farla andare di corpo, a saperlo le consigliavo il forum!
> 
> Non ho ancora letto tutto tutto ma oggi ho l'impressione di leggere post di un anno fa circa, o sei mesi fa, non ricordo.
> 
> Sembra non si riesca mai ad andare oltre certe polemiche.


 a me no, scherzi
mica faccio quella roba volgare


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me no, scherzi
> mica faccio quella roba volgare



Lo so. Io purtroppo da 26 anni combatto anche per 'farla o non farla' cagare. Oggi e' il giorno per'.  

Oggi stava male, ora va un po' meglio. Almeno e' qui con me.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so. Io purtroppo da 26 anni combatto anche per 'farla o non farla' cagare. Oggi e' il giorno per'.
> 
> Oggi stava male, ora va un po' meglio. Almeno e' qui con me.


Stitica da ventisei anni?


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so. Io purtroppo da 26 anni combatto anche per 'farla o non farla' cagare. Oggi e' il giorno per'.
> 
> Oggi stava male, ora va un po' meglio. Almeno e' qui con me.



Ciao 

mi si stringe sempre tanto il cuore ... 


un abbraccio forte!


sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *mi si stringe sempre tanto il cuore ... *
> 
> ...



  per un attimo...avevo letto che ti si stringeva
 un altra cosa!!!!!
mi sono spaventato per te!!


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi si stringe sempre tanto il cuore ...
> 
> ...



Grazie cara. VENERDI ha la risonanza magnetica poi decidera' il chirurgo come e quando  intervenire, così non puo' andare.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

in bocca al lupo alla tua ragazza





disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie cara. VENERDI ha la risonanza magnetica poi decidera' il chirurgo come e quando  intervenire, così non puo' andare.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo alla tua ragazza



Grazie grazie.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie cara. VENERDI ha la risonanza magnetica poi decidera' il chirurgo come e quando  intervenire, così non puo' andare.



Ciao 


vi penserò venerdì ... 

tutto il bene immaginabile ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie cara. VENERDI ha la risonanza magnetica poi decidera' il chirurgo come e quando  intervenire, così non puo' andare.


Mi spiace, e probabilmente è qualcosa di più complesso di come pensavo. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa quanto rompi tu.
> Leggi il regolamento.



Il regolamento, parla di esplicite foto porno o dai contenuti volgari e blasfemi.
Rileggitelo, magari mettici pure una ripassata ad Eyes wide shut , che ti fa bene!!!
vedi porno e pornazzi dappertutto, morbosità a iosa, chili di sesso che ti vengono addosso!!!
se hai visto una foto porno...
Certo non è la mia foto, o hai visto qualcosa d'altro????
Inoltre se la foto che ho pubblicato sia oscena o porno...dovrebbero essere gli amministratori a dirlo,
 non certo tu.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per un attimo...avevo letto che ti si stringeva
> un altra cosa!!!!!
> mi sono spaventato per te!!



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'ho capita solo adesso ... 

tutto a posto ... 

ti informerei ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ohi hi ma tu non stai bene...
> tu reputi un'immagine in costume pornografica, volgare ,è inconcepibile ...
> 
> sul neretto ci leggo una frase non poco insinuosa ...
> Perché pensi debba difendere qualcuno ?


Io non insinuo nulla.
Non vedo perché tu debba difendere Spider, che attacca :carneval: già da solo, o cosa, ovvero la libertà di mettere foto di nudo, cosa che non hai mai fatto e non capisco perché qualcuno dovrebbe voler fare.
Non insinuo mai niente, se ci fai caso.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie cara. VENERDI ha la risonanza magnetica poi decidera' il chirurgo come e quando  intervenire, così non puo' andare.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace, e probabilmente è qualcosa di più complesso di come pensavo. In bocca al lupo.



mi associo.
 auguri per tutto.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace, e probabilmente è qualcosa di più complesso di come pensavo. In bocca al lupo.


Grazie. Si, molto complicato da preoccupare i chirurghi. Incrocio le dita.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi associo.
> auguri per tutto.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Spider (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non insinuo nulla.
> Non vedo perché tu debba difendere Spider, che attacca :carneval: già da solo, o cosa, ovvero la libertà di mettere foto di nudo, cosa che non hai mai fatto e non capisco perché qualcuno dovrebbe voler fare.
> Non insinuo mai niente, se ci fai caso.


adesso parli di foto di nudo...prima di foto porno!!
ma ti vuoi decidere?
ripeti con me: il nudo non è porno, il nudo non è porno, il nudo non è porno...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il regolamento, parla di esplicite foto porno o dai contenuti volgari e blasfemi.
> Rileggitelo, magari mettici pure una ripassata ad Eyes wide shut , che ti fa bene!!!
> vedi porno e pornazzi dappertutto, morbosità a iosa, chili di sesso che ti vengono addosso!!!
> se hai visto una foto porno...
> ...


Prima di scrivere pensaci.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Si, molto complicato da preoccupare i chirurghi. Incrocio le dita.


Disi, che cosa è esattamente? La operi in una struttura pubblica?


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Disi, che cosa è esattamente? La operi in una struttura pubblica?



Sempre.

Orribili esperienze nel privato.

Al san Raffaele. 

Aderenze intestinali dovute ai vecchi interventi alla nascita. Otto. Erano previste e sono arrivate. Provocano dolori fortissimi e occlusione.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sempre.
> 
> Orribili esperienze nel privato.
> 
> ...


Tantissimi auguri. Di cuore. Mi conforta sapere che scegli una struttura pubblica. Nel privato fanno orrori...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

ll San Raffaele è privato convenzionato.
Non so, dopo il crack, a chi sia passata la proprietà.


----------



## aristocat (22 Ottobre 2014)

Disi, in bocca al lupo di cuore per tua figlia...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sempre.
> 
> Orribili esperienze nel privato.
> 
> ...


Lavoro vicino al S Raffaele se hai bisogno quando sarai lì di qualunque cosa, anche solo portarti un panino o di scambiare 4 chiacchere non esitare a chiedere


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lavoro vicino al S Raffaele se hai bisogno quando sarai lì di qualunque cosa, anche solo portarti un panino o di scambiare 4 chiacchere non esitare a chiedere



Ne terro' conto. Grazie. Cosi  te la presentero' ' l'elementa'.  Oggi il medico le ha detto ' potresti essere mia figlia' non so piu' come farti capire che devi prendere  quotidianamente  tre farmaci e se hai dolori un antidolorifico.  Un muro. 

Se ascoltasse starebbe sicuramente meglio.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Disi, in bocca al lupo di cuore per tua figlia...



Grazie. :up:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ll San Raffaele è privato convenzionato.
> Non so, dopo il crack, a chi sia passata la proprietà.



Va da un chirurgo consigliatole da uno dei chirurghi che l'ha operata alla nascita e molto bravo.

Speriamo questo sia almeno come l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Va da un chirurgo consigliatole da uno dei chirurghi che l'ha operata alla nascita e molto bravo.
> 
> Speriamo questo sia almeno come l'altro.


Dal punto di vista medico è molto affidabile.
Andrà bene, dai! :abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie Brunetta. Si come ospedale ha una buona fama. La mia carissima amica sarda viene sempre qui a farsi curare.  Ed e' una scrupolosa ed informatissima.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Va da un chirurgo consigliatole da uno dei chirurghi che l'ha operata alla nascita e molto bravo.
> 
> Speriamo questo sia almeno come l'altro.


non preoccuparti, tua figlia
ha un asso nella manica: te
auguri, e un abbraccio ad entrambe


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non preoccuparti, tua figlia
> ha un asso nella manica: te
> auguri, e un abbraccio ad entrambe



Grazie Flavia.


----------



## Eratò (22 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sempre.
> 
> Orribili esperienze nel privato.
> 
> ...


Che tutto vada per il meglio.


----------



## disincantata (22 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Che tutto vada per il meglio.



Grazie.  Se lo merita.  :up:


----------

